# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Current Episode Discussion - II

## Bryan

hiya guys the other thread was getting a bit too big so thought i'd kick off a new one here.

the link to the previous one is here: 

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=10200

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Good episode again tonight.  Really enjoyed it.  Apart from Martin and Robyn it was very nice.  I look forward to the strike in the coming episodes at Underworld.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tonight's was actually a decent episode I thought. I quite liked it.

----------


## chance

boring tonight i thought...poor ole sallyfor once i agree with her though,i wouldnt stick up for janice either

----------


## kerry4nigel

Sally's funny, i knew she would cross the picket line. I agree it was a bit of a  pointless episode tonight. I am loving David he's so funny trying to split up gail and phil. its a big week next week so it should be  on top form.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## shannisrules

i liked all the protestors it was funny

----------


## Chris_2k11

This thing with Claire & that bloke is simply laughable   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

Glad to see Ashley's boxing training paid off

----------


## Katy

if Ashley didnt have the squeky voice hed be a pretty tough guy.

----------


## alan45

> if Ashley didnt have the squeky voice hed be a pretty tough guy.


He should keep off the helium then  :Rotfl:

----------


## Katy

lol. Yeh he should.

I thought Hayley was funny when Mike returned. I thought it was a really good episode actually. It was very comic, especially when schmeichal knocked cilla off the chair.

----------


## shannisrules

good episode tonight ....go on ashley!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Good episode tonight.  Danny and Mrs Baldwin were good, and that bit at the end where Danny takes his pain on the armchair was great.  Johnny and Janice/Sally were good as well, and the Streetcars 'war' scenes weren't bad either.  Only bad part for me was Kirk trying to emulate Pegasus.  

6.5-7 / 10.

----------


## kerry4nigel

I thought tonights episode was very good. I think Bradley Walsh is such a good actor he was robbed at the NTA's. He was brilliant at the end, he was so angry and upset. I just hope he bounces back soon, i want the old Danny back!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I agree, Bradley's brilliant and a really nice guy too having met him a few times.  I voted for him as Best Actor and was also gutted he didn't get the award.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I agree, Bradly Walsh was great. I've always liked him, even on Wheel of Fortune!

One thing I don't understand however, with regard to the Street Cars "war", have Steve, Lloyd, Eileen, Ronnie, Claire, Asley, etc. never heard of the police?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Probably a fear of retribution.

----------


## dddMac1

briliant episode

----------


## Chris_2k11

> briliant episode


Oh come on, I wouldn't go that far!

----------


## Debs

> Oh come on, I wouldn't go that far!


 
good but not brilliant!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## hellsbells

Well I personally think Bradley Walsh was crap in that episode. The ripping the stuffing out of the armchair and shouting in jerky sentances - well, it didn't work for me. Found it really irritating and unconvincing.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Just a reminder for those who watch Emmerdale (as well as Corrie) but haven't visited the Emmerdale boards lately, Emmerdale starts at 6:50 for the next few Sundays, as Nick Park's Creature Comforts is on at 7:20.  Corrie is unaffected and goes out as usual at 7:30.     :Smile:

----------


## kerry4nigel

What happened in tonights epsiode. Just got in and missed it all - anything good? Any danny/frankie/mike stuff?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Was OK.  Mainly focused on Cilla's Hen Night / Les's Stag do.  That was quite good, especially Janice pouring a pint down Les's trousers!  Also Mike offered Jamie a delivery job, much to the annoyance of Danny.  Can't think of much else.

Tomorrow:  The Battersby wedding.    :EEK!:

----------


## Debs

> Was OK. Mainly focused on Cilla's Hen Night / Les's Stag do. That was quite good, especially Janice pouring a pint down Les's trousers! Also Mike offered Jamie a delivery job, much to the annoyance of Danny. Can't think of much else.
> 
> Tomorrow: The Battersby wedding.


i missed it as well! thanks for that richie

cannot wait till tomorrows wedding

----------


## Johnny Allen

Does anyone find it weird with Jamie's new haircut?, I keep thinking to myself who is this fella. Anyway funny episode, look forward to the wedding, but please Corrie can we keep the sight of Cilla's belly hidden, it's not nice when some of us are trying to eat a roast dinner.

----------


## dddMac1

i thought it was funny when Janice poured Beer down Les trousers

----------


## alan45

Absolutely Brilliant. Hilarious. Great script  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol, I've got to admit! I did have a giggle! Especially when Cilla just put the Barlows window through  :Big Grin:  And also when they were all running out of the church!   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Emily: 'It was a very moving service'   :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

OMG have just got in and missed the wedding arghh

what is going on wityh her hair??? those curl bits on her forehead!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Nuts and pork scratchings for the buffet! Lmao!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

oh god and now ive just seen the dress showing off her gartar!!  :Sick:   and she could have at least got a strapless bra!!! she looking droopy  :Rotfl:

----------


## CrazyLea

lol! bless! the whole weddings funny  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## luna_lovegood

Oh this is too funny! I can't stop laughing!   :Rotfl:  

My fave bits are Cilla chucking the bike through the window and then stealing the flowers. And the bit where they have to leave the church and they were all in the limo. The way the vicar slid in the car was hilarious!

I'm not liking sarah/Jason..........he should get back with Violet !

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao, a cardboard cake!   :Rotfl:  This gets better & better!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

OMG they're all up dancing now! Even Sally!   :Rotfl:  

Blanche: 'Listen to that flamin' racket!'   :Lol:  

Fab couple of episodes tonight!  :Thumbsup:  First time I've actually enjoyed Corrie in a long time!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> Fab couple of episodes tonight!  First time I've actually enjoyed Corrie in a long time!


i agree, for once corrie has done a good couple of episodes... i was cringing when les smashed up all of the wedding presents!

----------


## Johnny Allen

Great episode, give Status Quo there due, they were good sports, bloody hilarious.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Great episode.  I know reaction to tonight's episode is highly divided, but I really enjoyed this.  Well done Corrie.  

Though I am relieved that Corrie can move on from this storyline now.

----------


## chance

battersby browns lmao    :Rotfl:  

great ending,nice touch with the credits

----------


## parkerman

Two really outstanding episodes tonight. That's what Coronation Street does best. Diggory's facial expressions were just brilliant.

----------


## tammyy2j

Wedding of the year 

Cilla and Les are a great couple, really great episodes

----------


## Keating's babe

I'm not sure it was wedding of the year, a more appropriate title would be tackiest wedding of the year.  The sight of Cilla is enough to give me nightmares.  :EEK!:  

Funny though that Les ended up trashing his own stuff.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Keating's babe

I'm actually going to miss Candice when she leaves.  She has been a fun character and even though she has been a pain - it will still be sad to see her go.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Same here.  Still 6 years isn't bad going.  :Smile:   Glad that Martin is about to leave though.   :Smile: 

For the record, Candice leaves on Monday (2nd episode), while Martin leaves on Wednesday.

Streetcars wars also come to a conclusion at the start of next week, but that's all I'll say for now.  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good episode tonight. Had to laugh at Sophie! 'Kill the hat!!'  :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes it was a very good ep tonight.  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

Loved the Kill the hat bit. Fantastic scriptwriting

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes that was very nicely done.  Good to see the Webster kids get some scenes as they are fantastic, especially Sophie.  :Smile: 

Scooter is now gone thank goodness.

Tonight's sees the showdown with the Claytons and Steve, and Candice's exit from the street.

With Martin leaving on Wednesday the next few days will seem like double revolving doors at Corrie.

----------


## Keating's babe

Shame they are axing Martin.  Although you never know, he may be back.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'm delighted personally that he is clearing off.  I did like his scenes last night with Gail at the end last night though.   :Smile:

----------


## dddMac1

good episode rosie and sophie made me laugh with kill the hat

----------


## Johnny Allen

Tonights episode was pathetic, not funny or clever.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Thought it was quite good on the whole, bar a few scenes with Dev, Jamie et al.

----------


## alan45

> Thought it was quite good on the whole, bar a few scenes with Dev, Jamie et al.


Fairly good episode but yes Dev Alaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahan is getting on my wick.  Dont get me started about Slapper Sarah,

How   :Sick:  inducing was the kiss between Gail and the foot fiddler  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes I'm very angry that it is Sunita not Dev who is getting the boot.  Yes Sarah is getting on my nerves too.  Yes I don't like Phil the footfiddler and think this is a wrong storyline.....

Other than that it was OK.  Loved Bradley smashing into Adam 'I can't act to save my life' Barlow.  Shame he didn't suffocate him with a pair of Underworld underpants.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Blimey does no-one watch Corrie anymore?

Good episode tonight.  Sunita was fantastic again, acting Jimmy Alshan off the screen (not that that's a difficult task  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).  I find this storyline a bit odd in places though with a few caveats in it, which is a shame. 

Sally was good too.  Cardboard shoes = that was the nickname for one of the founding DJ's at Radio 1 - Keith Skues.  Just thought I'd share that 'fascinating' fact on here.  

Not many complaints apart from the Jason/Sarah-Lou yawnfest. Stick with the lovely Violet Mr Grimshaw.  

7/10.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I really can't get into this storyline with Dev & Sunita   :Sad:

----------


## sean 4 eva

i cant believe shelley is leaving she said that she wouldnt leave as she liked it

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Hold onto your hats.  Shelley is with us for another 8 months, til July 2006.

----------


## sean 4 eva

well it wont be the same without her i wonder who is going to be the new manager of the rovers

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I never liked her much really.  To me Sally Lindsay was quite wooden at times and will be no loss.  I'd like Bev as landlady, a no-nonsense type of person.

..and no, I do not want Bet Lynch back!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## sean 4 eva

i think they should make voilet manager as she has been there a while to

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Good point.  I'd like her to be a good example of a young landlady.  Whoever becomes landlady, please redecorate the wallpaper.  That flowery designed wallpaper's been on the Rovers walls since the redecoration of the pub after the 1986 fire.

----------


## chance

corrie reached a new low last night for me,it was making me cringe,the scene with sarah putting a plaster on jason,yuck and pathetic!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I agree with you on that one.  Well at least David finds out soon what's going on so I hope he tells all to Violet sooner rather than later.

Considering they are going out in real life, Ryan Thomas and Tina O'Brian seem to have zero chemistry on the screen.  Am I the only one who thinks that?   :Searchme:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Beware by the way, Corrie overkill is happening again next week (and possibly the week after etc).  There are additional episodes at 10pm next Monday and Wednesday (and possibly next Friday) to coincide with the return of _I'm a Celebrity, Get Me Out of Here_.  FFS I hope this stops soon.  I'm fed up of ITV treating their soaps like crud.

----------


## alan45

> corrie reached a new low last night for me,it was making me cringe,the scene with sarah putting a plaster on jason,yuck and pathetic!


I have to agree. Sara the slapper makes me want to throw  :Sick:  . But then again she is playing the part of a lovesick teenage mum whose Mother is having her bunions felt by a foot fiddler.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Not sure which makes me more   :Sick:  out of those two.

----------


## alan45

> Not sure which makes me more   out of those two.


Oh it has to be the tonsiil tennis between Gail and the foot fiddler  :Sick:   :EEK!:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes that is pretty bad.  He looks as freaky as Robin Cook did.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Very good episode tonight.  Thought it started off a bit slowly but the second half was top notch.  

Carol/Frankie/Danny/even Jamie scenes were really good this evening.  Should be good to see how Carol deals with her 'disease'.  

Sophie was brilliant tonight with her bilingual tongue.  Loved Sally's line: "Wow for once I get compliments in two different languages" or words to that degree.

Tracy & Nathan - zzzzzzzzz   Though Tracy's line about everybody in Roy's Rolls being undersexed was good. 
Where has this boring feud between Tracyluv and Clurrrrr come from though?   :Searchme:  

Dev - zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Nice to see Fred and Leanne tonight, and to get a rest from slutty Sarah.  Loved Leanne's line tonight about serving Carol some meths. 

Liked Hayley's line to Roy too - "get it enlarged".......

7/10

----------


## Chris_2k11

I liked the scenes with Carol, Jamie, and Frankie tonight. Glad to see Coronation Street is dealing with a serious issue regarding Carol's drink problem. But I didn't think the other parts of the episode were up to much   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alan45

Overall I enjoyed it.

----------


## Chris_2k11

All of it alan?

----------


## alan45

90% of it

I think they will handle Carol's situation very well

----------


## Chris_2k11

I have to admit, I thought the parts with Carol were very good, and handled very well   :Smile:  I didn't like the bits with Tracy and Claire though   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## sean 4 eva

i miss the last episode but im surer it was good so carols back on the drink again then

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well I watched tonight's episode and have to say that I think Lynne Pearson is doing a fantastic job playing Carol. I find her portrayal of an alcoholic really believeable, and I think she's playing the part really well. I just hope she's staying in the show for a good while longer, as i've really grew to like her   :Smile:

----------


## dddMac1

good episode i'm not sure about Carol yet but i think i might grow to like her

----------


## Siobhan

> good episode i'm not sure about Carol yet but i think i might grow to like her


she does my head in.. althought as a actress she is doing a really good job as a drunk/recovering alcoholic... I feel sorry for poor Jamie, i don't think carol will get help.. she is not ready yet

----------


## dddMac1

i feel sorry for Jamie as well

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Very good episode last night.  

Carol was fantastic as an alcoholic.  Frankie and Danny were good too, while Jamie was OK.  

Another great performance by Sunita in a storyline which I still have my doubts about - I don't like the way it has seemingly come out of nowhere - very unlike Corrie.    :Searchme:    Jimmy's acting was awful as usual.   :Thumbsdown:  

Nice touch with the Websters too.  Liked that.  :Smile: 

7/10

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prepare this week for more Corrie overkill:  Extra episodes at 10pm tonight & Wednesday.*

----------


## Siobhan

Was it just me or at the 10pm eppi, did it creep anyone out Gail telling phil to go upstairs and she will join him in a minute in front of her kids.. I know they are old enough to understand what was going to happen but still .... (shivers)... it just thought it was wrong...

----------


## [email protected]

:Angry:  isnt sarah turning into a right slapper, poor violet!

----------


## dddMac1

yea i agree Sarah is turning into a right slapper.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

My advice to Violet in how to deal with slapper Sarah - slap her!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It was a great episode last night, the best for a while. Violet found out about Jason & Sarah and was totally distraught. Started a new feud between the Platts and the Grimshaws. Brilliant acting from Jenny Platt, Sue Cleaver and Helen Worth last night, and Ryan Thomas was good too. Yana was also good. Only weak link was Tracyluv and Clurr's dispute. 

It was a wonderfully written episode by the legend that is Jonathan Harvey as always. Just as well I decided to tune in to the extra episode in the end. Fabulous stuff.  

Back to Jenny Platt, she really is an outstanding talent, born to play the role of Violet. She reminds me of many legendary characters from the old days of the street, like a kind of no-nonsense character such as Ena Sharples or Annie Walker. I hope Jenny stays in Corrie for a long time as she is only 24 and absolute golddust.

8-8.5
/10


Oh and the first ep of the night was good as well. 7/10 for that one.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought last night's was good too. Corrie's starting to get better now - than it has been in recent months I mean.   :Smile:

----------


## Keating's babe

I've not been watching the 10pm episodes as it's too much.  It sounds like I've been missing all the action though.  :Thumbsdown:  

Violet is a great character and hope she gives Jason hell for cheating on her.  All the grief he gave her when she kissed Charlie.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Never mind, I think the schedules for Corrie return to normal from tonight.

----------


## Keating's babe

Yay, good news.  :Big Grin:  

I wonder whether Violet and Jason split for good.  :Ponder:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I hope not, they work well together.  Jenny Platt also raises Ryan Thomas's acting several notches too.  Then again I wouldn't blame Violet for finding somebody else.

----------


## littlemo

> I hope not, they work well together.  Jenny Platt also raises Ryan Thomas's acting several notches too.  Then again I wouldn't blame Violet for finding somebody else.


Me neither, I'm really getting sick of Sarah, she just won't take no for an answer. She has a one night stand with a guy and all of the sudden she thinks he belongs to her. It was clear from the start he was in love with Violet. 

Violet is definetely a more genuine person. I do find her a bit nauseating at times but she's got integrity and respect for herself. Sarah should learn from her mistakes. And I do hope that Jason grows up a bit and realises that Violet is the best thing that's ever happened to him, and fight for her.

----------


## leanne27

i know the character tracy barlow is supposed to be bitchy, but does she never learn? only a few months ago she confessed to deidre that she loves amy so much because she excepts for who she is even though she's so nasty. Kt sounded as though she eally wanted to change but then she's eveil to poor claire again, why whats her problem with her?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Tonight's episode was not that good to be honest.  Some good bits, like Cilla & Yana and Fizz but on the whole a bit of a letdown.

Nathan - zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Molly & Kirk - zzzzzzzzzz
Tracy - zzzzzzzzzzzz

5/10

----------


## dddMac1

tracey has gone to far,Claire did nothing to her all she did was try and help her with Amy and because of this Nathan put ashley in hospital

----------


## leanne27

yep tracy just gets worse and worse sometimes its fun to see bitchy characters but now with tracy its run its course, shes way too nasty i want to slap her every time i see her! LOL

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Yeah,i think Tracey has gone too far this time too,i feel really sorry for Ashley by the way,i hope everything will go alright!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

hmm... extremely boring tonight...

----------


## xxHelenxx

Debra was fantastic as always!
They soooo nearly got back together was that jealously I saw in Jamie? :lol!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Quite good on thw whole without ever being too exciting.  2nd episode better than the 1st imo.

What I liked most was Mike's latest dose of 'amnesia', forgetting to cash the cheque.  Very well done Corrie and I like the way they are doing this long-term storyline very subtlely.  

6-6.5
/10

----------


## alan45

> What I liked most was Mike's latest dose of 'amnesia', forgetting to cash the cheque.  Very well done Corrie and I like the way they are doing this long-term storyline very subtlely.  
> 
> 6-6.5
> /10


I agree thats where Corrie scores, with its high quality writing, research and attention to detail  :Clap:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Amen to that.   :Smile:   :Clap:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah the bits with Mike were good, but im sorry, the rest was nonsense!

----------


## dddMac1

good to see Kirk and Fiz back together

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Not for long though....

----------


## Chris_2k11

Fiz & Kirk get on my nerves... they need the axe!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Fizz is great.  Reminds me of Annie Walker.  :Smile: 

Kirk is ok though prefer him when he is not in 'dim' mode, like right now.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## feelingyellow

frankie annoyed me last night, she was so easily fooled by danny's lines.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> frankie annoyed me last night, she was so easily fooled by danny's lines.


I know. Im glad Jamie walked in just in time! And that punch was well deserved!   :Clap:

----------


## Jada-GDR

> I know. Im glad Jamie walked in just in time! And that punch was well deserved!


too right  :Cheer:  danny really cheeses me off

----------


## Katy

what happened tonight does anyone know. I was at parents evening.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well personally I think you missed another good episode tonight.  I missed a bit of it after having to take an urgent phone call (  :Mad:  ) but what I saw was good quality.  Poor Ashley, blind in one eye (maybe?).  Great acting from John Savident as usual.  Clare was good too. 

Great scenes with the Websters once again, and enjoyed the little bits with Danny & Frankie and Emily & Bev.

What I would like to know is why Fred didn't bar Nathan and Tracyluv from the Rovers if he views them with such contempt?   :Searchme:  

7/10.

EDIT: Nice bits with Mike too, denying any knowledge of the cheque when Penny found it in the wash.  Another step in Mike's decline.  Bit by bit he is losing it, and it's always the little things first.  Well done Corrie.   :Clap:

----------


## Katy

ill have to catch the omnibous i hope Ashley isnt blind in one eye. That woulld be awful.

----------


## Katy

ill have to catch the omnibous i hope Ashley isnt blind in one eye. That woulld be awful. Mike really is going to get alzeimers by the way things have been going.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I know.  Just hope we don't have a one-eyed butcher back in business.   :EEK!:

----------


## Keating's babe

Do Fizz and Kirk split up again then?   :Confused:  

I think Tracy was brilliant when she first arrived but she has gone to far with the bitchiness that it's just not believable.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

They do but I think it's temporary.  

As for Tracyluv I think the character is great, love the bitchiness side of it, it's just the actor who lets the side down big time imo.  More Tracyluv mischief from tomorrow, this time with the Corrie bad boy, Mr Stubbs.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Forgot to mention Sally's reaction when meeting Sophie's gobby rich friend Nicollette last night.  Priceless.   :Big Grin:

----------


## dddMac1

sally's reaction was Hillarious,nicolette is gobby

----------


## Richie_lecturer

What a wonderful episode last night, written by the ever reliable Daran Little.  Loved the mix of oldies: Rita and Norris, Fred and Bev, etc.  I thought Audrey rejecting Keith was very well done, very professionally written.  Even Diggory was good last night ( :EEK!:  ), with a rare chance to do stuff that hits the emotional, sadly I doubt we'll see much of that side to this character, just the cringeworthy Benny Hill baker.  It was good at the start too with Emily feeling glum about not going to the ball, probably missing her Ernest I think. 

Also loved the Frankie/Danny/Leanne scenes.  Danny realises he's blown it now.  Poor Frankie stumbling across them too at the wrong moment.  

All in all, superbly put together with the right mix of drama and comedy.  Easily the best soap of the night in my house.   :Smile: 

8-8.5
/10

----------


## feelingyellow

felt a bit sorry for diggory but i still sorta hate him, lol. maybe now his character will be a bit better?
the ball thing was ok, but a bit more comedy was needed.
frankie/danny/leanne was all ok, but just a bit silent, lol - needed a bit more action i.e. frankie and leanne pulling each others hair out   :Smile:  
i really liked it how frankie just nearly gave in to danny but then gets this massive blow, felt so sorry for her though.

----------


## parkerman

> Also loved the Frankie/Danny/Leanne scenes.  Danny realises he's blown it now.  Poor Frankie stumbling across them too at the wrong moment.


I have to say I thought that was a bit contrived; it was like something out of Eastenders - Frankie just turning up at the wrong moment! Having said that, I think the three of them acted the scenes out superbly. 

Yes, I thought Audrey was great as well.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes I must admit that did annoy me a bit.  That's happened a few other times recently, e.g. Joanne & Jamie kissing just when Leanne walks past, etc.  I wish they'd cut back on it.    :Thumbsdown:  

Still didn't disdain my enjoyment of the episode though.

P.S. We caught a glimpse last night of Liz's new man, played by Tony Slattery.  He was the one on the drums at the ball.  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

Is that the Tony Slattery whose real name is Ian Reddington and used to be Tricky Dicky in Eastenders?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

That's the one.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Who was he in EastEnders?   :Searchme:  Or am I too young to remember...?

----------


## parkerman

I don't know. How old are you?

He was Tricky Dicky, Richard Cole, the market inspector.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I don't know. How old are you?
> 
> He was Tricky Dicky, Richard Cole, the market inspector.


Im 16, I don't remember him   :Searchme:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Tricky was in it from about 1991-4 IIRC, so you won't remember him I guess.

EDIT: Just checked the EE website and found this.  He actually arrived in 1992, so my apologies for my above mistake.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Thanks Richie. Nope I can't remember him in EastEnders. Way too young lol, although I do think i've seen him on the television before somewhere...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

You may remember him in the film Blackball a year or two ago, the one starring Johnny Vegas.  Tony was the referee in that film.  He also appeared as a guest on BBC1's 'Spelling Bee' show a few months ago as well.  I remember him way back in the 80s when he did work for the Cambridge Footlights.

----------


## Chris_2k11

That was quite a good eppy tonight! Conniving Carol!   :Nono:   lol

----------


## xCharliex

I know poor Frankie, she was hilarious when she was drunk though, reminded me of a friend when i went out last night she was in a state just like that!

----------


## xxHelenxx

I hate tracy! Awww poor frankie! Was a very good episode tonight.. Its starting to worry me that Im starting to enjoy watching Corrie! lol!

----------


## feelingyellow

lmao, carol's 'evil' look at the end!   :Rotfl:  was quite good tonight, liked the little frankie/charlie/tracy/nathan thing and am loving sophie/nicolette/sally and was some well good comedy tonight!   :Cheer:

----------


## alan45

> I hate tracy! Awww poor frankie! Was a very good episode tonight.. Its starting to worry me that Im starting to enjoy watching Corrie! lol!


Dont fight it  go with your feelings and enjoy th UKs No.1 soap  :Smile:  Yet another excellent episode of Corrie  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dddMac1

last night was a good episode i'm loving the Sally/sophie/nicolette storyline.i hate tracey and i feel sorry for Frankie

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Another strong set of episodes last night, particularly the second written by Daran Little.  Great stuff.  Nice to see Betty get a lot of scenes last night too.  I've missed her, the old veteran.    :Smile:  

7.5-8
/10

----------


## Keating's babe

> Is that the Tony Slattery whose real name is Ian Reddington and used to be Tricky Dicky in Eastenders?


Liz's new fella is Tricky Dicky from EE. Tony Slattery hasn't appeared yet.

I think Corrie has lifted it's game again with the Danny/Frankie storyline.  Poor Frankie but she really needs to wise up and boot Carol out.  Fancy letting her stay after what she did to Carol all those years ago.  Surely you would know someone would never forgive a betrayal like that.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Liz's new fella is Tricky Dicky from EE. Tony Slattery hasn't appeared yet.


He's been in it since Friday.  He was on the drums at the ball.

He was in it last night as well in the Rovers with Liz, Ronnie and Steve.

----------


## Keating's babe

> He's been in it since Friday.  He was on the drums at the ball.
> 
> He was in it last night as well in the Rovers with Liz, Ronnie and Steve.


I think I must pay more attention as I didn't even notice him.  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

You do that.  The action was too thrilling you didn't notice him!   :Smile: 

He's the one with long hair I think, well slightly long not Rapunzel length.

----------


## Keating's babe

Nope it still hasn't rung any bells Richie.   :Rotfl:  

I'm surprised I didn't recognise him, me being an avid viewer of Corrie.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Don't worry.   :Smile: 

He might be in Wednesday's episode, but not sure as haven't checked the episode preview.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I enjoyed it on Monday, can't stand Leanne now though, what a slapper! Poor Frankie   :Sad:  Felt really sorry for her. She's one of my favourite characters in the show at the moment   :Smile:

----------


## dddMac1

i enjoyed mondays episode.felt sorry for Frankie

----------


## alan45

I actually felt sad for Diggory too   =  Does that make me sad

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Me too.  Maybe he isn't so bad after all.  Well done to Daran Little for that, reminding us what Corrie does so well, character development.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I actually felt sad for Diggory too   =  Does that make me sad


I sort of did too actually   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Great episode tonight.  Wonderful scenes with the Baldwins and Websters made the episode, plus some nice little bits as well.

7.5 /
10

----------


## Jada-GDR

interesting suit frankie... very red...

----------


## Chris_2k11

> interesting suit frankie... very red...


Too red!

----------


## dddMac1

loved the sophie/rosie and sally scenes last night

----------


## Katy

Sophie had me in stitches, that nicolette character is well funny. i couldnt believe it there was a powercut in the middle of it.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Another great episode tonight.  Started off a bit slow but the second half was brilliant.  Some great scenes with the Websters yet again, and another classic showdown between Gail and Eileen.  The only real weak link, Kate Ford's acting, asper usual.   :Mad:  

7.5-8
/10.

----------


## alan45

> Another great episode tonight.    The only real weak link, Kate Ford's acting, asper usual.   
> 
> 7.5-8
> /10.


Kate Ford went to the Patsy Kensit botox acting academy so what more can we expect from Daran Littles protoge  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

I wouldn't say Tracey's that bad?   :Searchme:

----------


## alan45

> I wouldn't say Tracey's that bad?


She may not be as bad as PK but she is a pretyy poor actress  :Smile:

----------


## xxHelenxx

I think Kate ford is quite a poor actress but I disagree about Patsy Kensit I think she is fab!
Plus Ive noticed as Ive started watching corrie more lol that The actress who plays Eileen is an amaaaazing actress! ;)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I agree.  Eileen (Sue Cleaver) is brilliant.  Love her scenes with Gail.  Shame she is so criminally underused at times.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I wouldn't say Tracey's that bad?


Great character, woeful actress.    :Thumbsdown:

----------


## xxHelenxx

She is very underused! I also think that Debra stephenson hasn't been given her chance to shine untill lately! I just hope they give her good storylines in 2006 too! Instead of wasting them on the less talented actors

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Amen to that.

P.S. I understand there is another huge cull being planned before xmas/NY by the new managament, so hopefully more of the dead wood will be put on the bonfire.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I agree about Eileen. Why does this woman never seem to get any storylines?   :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

I have this real problem about Eileen because she is just like my former secretary, both in physical looks and personality, so every time I see her I think of my secretary.   :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> Amen to that.
> 
> P.S. I understand there is another huge cull being planned before xmas/NY by the new managament, so hopefully more of the dead wood will be put on the bonfire.


Traceyluv shoul be careful of the flying sparks then  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

We can but hope, alan.

----------


## xxHelenxx

Im probably on my own here but I think that Sarah-lou has run her course she just annoys me now

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Im probably on my own here but I think that Sarah-lou has run her course she just annoys me now


She used to be given some great and serious storylines, but not anymore   :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> Im probably on my own here but I think that Sarah-lou has run her course she just annoys me now


She has become a slapper

----------


## Chris_2k11

Blame the storyliners   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## feelingyellow

i agree with all you three, from a serious caring girl mother to this stupid tart who has it off with anyone within a metre of her!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Liz + Ear muffs = NO!*  :Rotfl:

----------


## feelingyellow

> *Liz + Ear muffs = NO!*


i am still traumautized by the very thought   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Calm down Deidre!   :EEK!:

----------


## alan45

With the exception of the wooden acting of Adam McBaldwin I found tonight two episodes to be briiliant.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I agree with that Alan.  Sam Robertson and Kate Ford were the only ones letting the side down tonight.  Good stuff.  First episode was quite a bit better than the second imo, but I thought they were both good value for money tonight.  

7.5-8
/10

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Lines of the night

Eileen: "Your Sarah's been through half the lads of Weatherfield"

Gail: "Yes and your Todd's been through the other half"

Also, Gail: "Oxbridge Todd...he never made it to Oxford, he never even made it past Canal Street!"

Priceless   :Big Grin:

----------


## feelingyellow

> Lines of the night
> 
> Eileen: "Your Sarah's been through half the lads of Weatherfield"
> 
> Gail: "Yes and your Todd's been through the other half"
> 
> Priceless


lol, that was great!   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Lines of the night
> 
> Eileen: "Your Sarah's been through half the lads of Weatherfield"
> 
> Gail: "Yes and your Todd's been through the other half"


Lmao!   :Rotfl:   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mike to Penny: 'We've all been through the mill this year, I thought it'd be a nice surprise' - What have they been through exactly?   :Confused:

----------


## xxvikkixx

She might mean the leanne/frankee/danny/jamie thing if hes talking about the whole family maybe

----------


## feelingyellow

Hmm tonight's was ok. Liked the Underworld stuff, Danny's evil plotting lol - what exactly is he gonna do? And plese axe the guy who plays Adam - he is so awful and annoys me sooooo much!
The Websters stuff was ok - but Rosie and Craig weren't dressed like that in the tv mag (tv choice)
Err sorta liked the Bev/Fred stuff - they'd be a sweet couple, though married within 7 minutes knowing Fred.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Another solid episode tonight.    :Smile:  

Mike, Penny and Danny were good.  Shame Adam let the side down in the acting department.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Sally was brilliant as always. Loved her snobbiness to Imogen "And what is it your father does for a living?".  Rosie and Craig were great too.  :Clap:  

Loving Fred and Bev.  Betty was great too: "Passion meek on the cheek. Marriage job on the gob" and "Married by Easter, divorced by Christmas".  Marvellous.    :Cool:  

Kelly and Lloyd however bore me.  Thank god Craig Charles has being axed.  I hope Kelly follows suit.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Overall a very nice episode, flowed very well.

7.5
/10

----------


## alan45

> Another solid episode tonight.    
> 
> Mike, Penny and Danny were good.  Shame Adam let the side down in the acting department.   
> 
> Sally was brilliant as always. Loved her snobbiness to Imogen "And what is it your father does for a living?".  Rosie and Craig were great too.  
> 
> Loving Fred and Bev.  Betty was great too: "Passion meek on the cheek. Marriage job on the gob" and "Married by Easter, divorced by Christmas".  Marvellous.    
> 
> Kelly and Lloyd however bore me.  Thank god Craig Charles has being axed.  I hope Kelly follows suit.    
> ...


A very good synopsis

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Why thank you.

----------


## CrazyLea

yeah it was alright tonight well i liked rosie and craig and sally.. and the baldwins.. and i think adam is so crap! he needs to go back to scotland!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Aye.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mike was good again tonight.

----------


## alan45

> .. and i think adam is so crap! he needs to go back to scotland!!


preferably in a coffin  :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Bit harsh alan!   :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> Bit harsh alan!


Thats me  *opinionated* as usual  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Thats me  *opinionated* as usual


lol, remind me to never under estimate you!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CrazyLea

lmao that was funny  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Siobhan

> preferably in a coffin


but how would they be able to tell where the coffin ends and the wooden actor begins????  :Ponder:  :Ponder:  :Ponder:

----------


## dddMac1

last night was a good episode

----------


## doginthepond

Is anyone else thinking 'here we go again' with the underworld storyline - didn't sally and fancyman have a go at a takeover, and then linda and fancyman, and now it's Danny and Leanne?

I know Mike is ill, and i think Johnny Briggs is playing it brilliantly, but they have done this factory storyline before.

----------


## alan45

> but how would they be able to tell where the coffin ends and the wooden actor begins????


They could just stick the handles on him and save another tree  :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I was planning another bonfire myself......

----------


## Richie_lecturer

10 days since the last update?!   :EEK!:  

Very good episode tonight.  

Johnny Briggs was absolutely brilliant tonight.  Towards the end in particular he was absolutely outstanding.  

Carol was great as well with her drunken entrance at the Baldwin's dinner - who all shined tonight (except Adam for can't act to save his life).  

Nice scenes with the Barlows, in spite of the presense of Kate Ford.  Fortunately she didn't have much of a part to play this year, phew!  Found the Steve and Ronnie scenes at the beginning a bit odd, but ok.  Blanche priceless as always.  

Cilla/Battersby clan and the turkey was a bit silly, but fortunately they didn't make much out of it scene/impact wise so as not to spoil the episode.   

Good scenes with the Websters and Peacocks as well - speaking of which, congrats to Squeaky and Clurr on their immaculate conception.  

Good stuff from Corrie.  Well done.

7.5
/10

----------


## littlemo

Good episode tonight! It was very funny with the whole Cilla/Les stuff, that joke about having a one legged turkey because it got into a fight was hilarious. We were all laughing until the end of the episode. 

As for Mike I feel very sad for him, it's awful! He's always been such a great business man, and for somebody like him to go down that route. It makes it even worse. Jamie was kind to him, but I think his sons Danny and Adam should have picked up on it, and helped him. 

Good news about Ashley and Claire, but they did drag it out for such a long time. I hate it when we know something is going to happen for weeks in advance, and then drag it out right until the end of the episode, like it's supposed to be some kind of surprise.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes I agree on that one.  I wish Clurr had told Squeaky the news early on.

----------


## alan45

> 10 days since the last update?!   
> 
> Very good episode tonight.  
> 
> Johnny Briggs was absolutely brilliant tonight.  Towards the end in particular he was absolutely outstanding.  
> 
> Carol was great as well with her drunken entrance at the Baldwin's dinner - who all shined tonight (except Adam for can't act to save his life).  
> 
> Nice scenes with the Barlows, in spite of the presense of Kate Ford.  Fortunately she didn't have much of a part to play this year, phew!  Found the Steve and Ronnie scenes at the beginning a bit odd, but ok.  Blanche priceless as always.  
> ...


Well said Richard. Corrie really got the balance right between the exquiste comedy and the fantastic drama culminating is a superb performance by Johnny Briggs> This shows where Corrie scores well thought out scripts superbly acted/

9/10  Would have been 10/10 had Traceyluv not been in it

----------


## Bryan

i enjoyed this episode - due to the featuring of the Baldwins, the best family in the show in my opinion, johnny briggs was amazing, i can see 2006 being an emotional rollercoaster for Mike and all Corrie fans! The barlows/peacocks/battersy browns just annoyed me...you can see how the quality of the show is lacking now, theyve had their couple of years of glory and now its time for eastenders to cease the floor in 2006!

----------


## Katy

jonny Briggs acting was really good. My dad made a stupid joke like the best acting hes done in twenty years. Sally made me laugh when she was talking about kerplunk and buckaroo. Cilla trying to cook a turkey on the sunbed was priceless.

----------


## alan45

> theyve had their couple of years of glory and now its time for eastenders to cease the floor in 2006!


Over 40 years of glory more like.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I fully agree with you it really is time for EE to *cease* the floor.  :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

> and now its time for eastenders to cease the floor in 2006!


_or emmerdale!_ it's doing quite well at the moment!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I've seen some of the spoilers for EE for early next year, including storylines for new characters like Deano, and I have to say that it is still the same old same old.  If they don't turn it round by Easter I'll end my 21 year association with the programme - this time for good.

Emmerdale and Corrie sound much better in comparison from what I've read.

----------


## alan45

> _or emmerdale!_ it's doing quite well at the moment!


Emmerdale will never cease  it just too good  :Cheer:

----------


## feelingyellow

> Emmerdale will never cease  it just too good


EE is good, but Emmerdale could do it aswell ... justs needs to get rid of those awful characters like sadie and maybe be on only 5 or 4 times a week and it could get there   :Smile:

----------


## shannisrules

i hope eastenders does it i will be really pleased although the other new years storys sound better than ee

----------


## sheilamarie

i like jamie and fraki i think the wouldent work as a couple but they work well togther so who knows i might be wrong   :Searchme:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It was just average last night, not bad but hardly the best of episodes.

Tracy & Charlie could be good if KF could act.  Alas not.   :Mad: 

Nice scenes last night withDanny and Leanne, Mike and Jamie, and Carol, Jamie and Frankie.   :Smile: 

Ronnie is starting to annoy me.  What a shame, she seemed quite good initially.  :Sad: 

The Jack and Vera nude stuff is absolutely pathetic.  What a dire story for Liz Dawn and Bill Tarney to have to do.  These stalwarts deserve far better.

5.5-6
/10

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Proving there's more to a life than a plank of wood meeting its maker tonight...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

A very good episode tonight I thought.  Much better than Wednesday's.

Craig & Rosie were great.  Sally and Kevin's reactions, while good, were a bit of a letdown.  Still good entertainment though.  

Bradley & Leanne were great with the Battersby-Browns.

The other bits and pieces were good as well, though rather let down as usual by the atrocious Kate Ford.  I just hope she doesn't get a load more storylines for her final year in Weatherfield.  Sadly she probably will.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Rounding off 2005 for Corrie on a good note.  It had a wobble during the late Spring/Summer/early Autumn but apart from that has still provided some good-very good entertainment this year, albeit not quite on the same level as the brilliant 2003-4.

Tonight: 7-7.5  /  10.

This year: 6.5-7  /  10.

----------


## Chris_2k11

It was a nice little episode tonight. Sally was funny, Fred looked pathetic in that hat though   :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Oh yes I forgot about the hat I say I forgot about the hat.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Oh yes I forgot about the hat I say I forgot about the hat.


  :Lol:  I wonder where all the oldies were tonight   :Ponder:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

There's a point, where was Blanche?  She could've looked after ugly baby Amy.    :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> There's a point, where was Blanche?  She could've looked after ugly baby Amy.


Out clubbing   :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> Out clubbing


Darby and Joan club  :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Out clubbing


With MC (Emily) Bishop on the decks.    :Cool:

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a brilliant episode to kick off the year last night  :Thumbsup:   I loved the way it was centered around the Websters. Corrie has really improved in recent months, I can see 2006 being a good year for the soap   :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> What a brilliant episode to kick off the year last night   I loved the way it was centered around the Websters. Corrie has really improved in recent months, I can see 2006 being a good year for the soap


Has someone hijascked your computer  :Smile:    How refreshing of you to be complimentary towards the UKs favourite soap

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Has someone hijascked your computer    How refreshing of you to be complimentary towards the UKs favourite soap


I don't _always_ moan about it!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> What a brilliant episode to kick off the year last night   I loved the way it was centered around the Websters. Corrie has really improved in recent months, I can see 2006 being a good year for the soap


I agree, an excellent episode tonight, save for the Jack & Vera nonsense with the nude stuff.

A very good start to Corrie's 47th year.   :Smile: 

8/10.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> What a brilliant episode to kick off the year last night   I loved the way it was centered around the Websters. Corrie has really improved in recent months, I can see 2006 being a good year for the soap


Yeah i agree. 2006 i think i will definetly be watching Corrie all the time. I watched it on and off last year but this year i think i will be watching every episode because last nights episode was great 10/10!

----------


## Debs

> Yeah i agree. 2006 i think i will definetly be watching Corrie all the time. I watched it on and off last year but this year i think i will be watching every episode because last nights episode was great 10/10!


 

i dont usually watch corrie a LOT but i been watching and it has got realy good!

will definaelty be tuning in more in 2006

----------


## lollymay

i think its got a lot better lately

----------


## feelingyellow

> What a brilliant episode to kick off the year last night   I loved the way it was centered around the Websters. Corrie has really improved in recent months, I can see 2006 being a good year for the soap


i agree! it was getting quite boring with all that rubbish comedy but a fab start to the year yay!   :Big Grin:  lol sophie last night   :Lol:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

The only things i dont like in Corrie at the moment are Liz and that boring boyfriend of hers and Jack posing nude storyline but apart from that its really good at the moment  :Smile:

----------


## Bree

i think the story with jack and vera is starting to annoy me it was funny at first but now and i think this story with rosie and craig is a bit silly there under age well rosie is for one thing you just dont go otu and sleep with the fist guy that says your special im liking franki and jamie i think they would make a sweet coupel

----------


## Chris_2k11

Wow, this stuff with Mike is fab tonight   :Bow:

----------


## alan45

Ha ha  Jack looks like Kat Moon

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a fab ending! Some good *drama* for a change!   :Smile:

----------


## lollymay

> What a fab ending! Some good *drama* for a change!


thats what i thought

----------


## alan45

Mike was brilliant tonight

----------


## chance

i thought penny was superglued to that door at the end

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i thought penny was superglued to that door at the end


lmao   :Rotfl:  Yeah it was a bit weird the way she was just clinging on to it   :Confused:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Tonight's episode was great! I am now officially glued to Corrie at the moment! Jack and Vera was quite funny tonight so was Sean and Violet. Great acting from Johnny Briggs tonight. He really is portraying Mike's illness very well and it was great drama also great acting from Penny. Also i thought Sally was being a right snob tonight. Good how they changed her character though and Emily's friend is looking as spooky as ever! 10/10  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

2nd episode of the year and it is fantastic!

my new years resolution was to give corrie a fair try (i need not have this resolution as tonight was quality)

I loved the Johnny Briggs drama

and to balance it we had the Sophie bra drama and the insults to Hayley!   :Lol:  

i really enjoyed the 2 teasppons of weatherfield tonight!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Roll on Wednesday!  :Big Grin:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Did anyone else find Jack's "fake tan" funny? lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## feelingyellow

2nd episode of the year and it's good ... loved the mike and penny stuff ... the ring stuff confuses me though - did he buy two rings??

----------


## Katy

the Mike stuf was really saad especially throwing Penny out a little overreacting but ok. The websters really make me laugh. Sophie and her Bra drama was good. My birmingham relatives all think im like Sophie not to sure whether to take that as a compliment or insult. after the first few 2006 episodes i am quite looking forward to the year ahead.

----------


## parkerman

I think the Mike story is being really well handled, both by the scriptwriters and by Johnny Briggs. After watching some of the tosh on Eastenders it's good to be able to see a touching storyline so well written and performed.

----------


## sheilamarie

i like the mike story line  :Smile:

----------


## Keating's babe

I wasn't sure what to expect with the storyline with Mike and his Alzheimers.  However, the script has been written sensitively and a very good portrayal by Johnny Briggs.   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Debs

> I think the Mike story is being really well handled, both by the scriptwriters and by Johnny Briggs. After watching some of the tosh on Eastenders it's good to be able to see a touching storyline so well written and performed.


 
i agree i love the way ithas been slowkly built up. so much more realistic!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I think the Mike story is being really well handled, both by the scriptwriters and by Johnny Briggs. After watching some of the tosh on Eastenders it's good to be able to see a touching storyline so well written and performed.


Couldn't agree more.  It is fantastic, if at times hard stuff to watch.  Corrie & Johnny are handling it so well atm.  If EE _in its current state_ had handled this alzheimers storyline, the character would have been diagnosed and dead within 2 weeks.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

The Mike storyline and the Craig/Rosie storyline are the real strong points in Corrie right now, in spite of a few dull storylines like Mr Duckworth in the nude.   :EEK!:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## parkerman

> Couldn't agree more.  It is fantastic, if at times hard stuff to watch.  Corrie & Johnny are handling it so well atm.  If EE _in its current state_ had handled this alzheimers storyline, the character would have been diagnosed and dead within 2 weeks.


Yes, shot by a gangster probably.  :EEK!:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

..and then return from the dead 14 years later, still moaning about their memory loss.

----------


## parkerman

Sorry? I've forgotten what we're talking about...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Err, the UK's current number 1 soap perhaps?

Anyway, another solid episode last night.  

Danny & Leanne were great as ever, as was Mike.  That opening scene with Mike and Adam was very powerful, shame Sam Robertson can't act for toffee.

Craig and Rosie stuff was good again, as were the Websters as usual.  

Jack stuff was a bit tosh but hopefully that's coming to an end soon.  

Nice scenes with Sean & Eileen as well.

7.5
/10

----------


## parkerman

> That opening scene with Mike and Adam was very powerful, shame Sam Robertson can't act for toffee.


Agreed. That is the only drawback in this story.

----------


## Keating's babe

At least we were spared a full shot of Jack in the nude.  :Sick:   :Rotfl:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Loved last night's episode. Rosie and Craig scenes were good and so was Mike's scene. I love the way that Mike's storyline is being handled and great acting from Johnny Briggs once again. The Eileen and Jason scenes were also good. Didn't like Jack posing nude story though. 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

i loved last nights episode. Coronation street is so the best soap at the minuite especially over the christmas period. How rude was david if he was my kid hed have got a slap.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i loved last nights episode. Coronation street is so the best soap at the minuite especially over the christmas period. How rude was david if he was my kid hed have got a slap.


Must agree with you there. Coronation Street is the best soap at the minute but Eastenders is still my favourite  :Smile:   I can't wait for David/Phil/Gail story to develop further. Phil looks evil  :Angry:

----------


## parkerman

> Phil looks evil


Maybe he turns out to be a mass murderer who tries to kill his family as well...

Oh, hang on a minute....  :Confused:

----------


## alan45

What a wonderful couple Phil the Foot Fiddler and ET in the Anthea Turner Wig

----------


## chance

that david needs a good smack in the mouth!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

He obviously worries about his mum marrying Phil, as that would make her...

..Gail Nail.

----------


## alan45

> that david needs a good smack in the mouth!


So does the Foot Fiddler  :Angry:

----------


## chance

lol dont you like him or you just disagree with what he did to david? he was in auf weidersehen pet wasnt he?

----------


## Jade

I think rat boy (David) deserved it!!

----------


## chance

> I think rat boy (David) deserved it!!


he used to be quite cute when he was younger but he looks like a rat now doesent he? the way he speaks to gail is discusting he needs a good slapping

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tonight's first episode was very boring, but the second was a lot better.

----------


## Jade

His attitude sucks, although I dont think Gail helps matters by pandering to his every wim. Think she may realise thats not the way to go after tonight though.  Could be quite a good storyline brewing with David/Gail and Phil (I dont think he's all he seams either)

Yea David was cute when he was younger, now I just want to slap him

----------


## alan45

> lol dont you like him or you just disagree with what he did to david? he was in auf weidersehen pet wasnt he?


He shouldnt have pushed ratboy up againt the wall though  :Nono:

----------


## chance

gail definatley doesnt help matters by keep being all sweet and nice to him

----------


## Chris_2k11

'ratboy' lmao!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Fabuous stuff from Blanche tonight.  Very few complaints about tonight's two Daran Little episodes.  

1st: 6.5-7/10.
2nd 8/10.

----------


## CrazyLea

i had to laugh at tyrone haha. bless him!

----------


## Bree

> i had to laugh at tyrone haha. bless him!


yeah i really liked tyrone he was really good tonight i even liked maria

----------


## littlemo

Wow! nearly everybody seems to think David got what he deserved tonight. He was behaving badly, but it's certainly not up to Phil to take charge of the situation. I definetely got the impression that Phil's childhood has had an effect on him, he was talking to Gail about his mother hurting him (or something like that). When he was on the brink of hitting David, I think he got a vision of what had happened to him as a child, and that's when he stopped, and realised what he was doing. He owes David an apology, and he should have been honest with Gail about what happened. The fact that he deceived her makes me think he's not a nice guy.  

Phil can't expect to get any respect from David, if he treats him in that way. Gail needs to tell David how much she loves him, but also that she isn't going to pay for the mistakes she made with Richard anymore. Both of them need to trust each other. The way David's been behaving, it was difficult to tell if he was telling the truth about Phil or not but she went on about not putting her children second and then did exactly what she'd sworn she would never do, put her boyfriend ahead of her son.

----------


## dddMac1

david got what he deserved he needs to grow up and stop behaving like a spoilt Brat.

----------


## Debs

i dont think he desrved what he got though

----------


## Chris_2k11

How can anyone say that David deserved that! A good telling off would have been alright yeah, but shoved up against a wall like that! No way! Phil was completely out of order   :Nono:  He's only been a part of the family for like 5 minutes... if that! He had no right to do what he did, and then lie about it!   :Mad:  Nasty man!

----------


## littlemo

> How can anyone say that David deserved that! A good telling off would have been alright yeah, but shoved up against a wall like that! No way! Phil was completely out of order   He's only been a part of the family for like 5 minutes... if that! He had no right to do what he did, and then lie about it!   Nasty man!


Thankyou! I'm not a parent, but I know that my mum would never put me in the position that Gail put David. Gail says that her children come first to her, but when she's given the option of who she trusts, she goes for Phil, who as you say has been going out with Gail for 5 minutes.

David has been behaving like a spoilt brat, but that's Gail's problem not Phil's. He has no right to get involved. He isn't responsible for him.  

Phil's character seems to be staying in it a lot longer than first anticipated. I heard a rumour before Christmas that he was to leave on boxing day, they've either extended his contract, or it was a false rumour. I wonder how long he is staying?  

This does seem to be shaping up to be a good storyline. I wouldn't say Phil was a nasty man yet, because we haven't really seen him assault anyone, but it does seem like we are set to see his true colours. Either that or it was a one off, but if that was the case, he would have apologised to David and Gail, instead he kept it secret. That does seem mysterious to me.

----------


## Siobhan

I have a daughter from a previous relationship and my boyfriend will tell me if she is been a spoilt brat or misbehaving. he would not threaten her like that and if he did I would have serious words to say to him on the matter.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Was last night the last time we see Sam Robertson in Corrie?

Fingers crossed.

----------


## Chris_2k11

He'll probably be back.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

:Wal2l:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> 


aaaah... he might be back... but maybe played by another actor?   :Searchme:  You never know!   :Stick Out Tongue:  It has happened once before with him...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

He shouldn't be born anyway to mess up our screens, the 'walking abortion'.

----------


## dddMac1

it would of been difficult for Gail to choose who to believe cause David has Been really Selfish lately and he's never liked Phil this is the first time she has been happy in ages with Phil after Richard

----------


## Chris_2k11

A fairly decent episode tonight.

----------


## chance

just watching corrie omnibus and if i were sunita i would have whacked dev during that birth

----------


## xxHelenxx

Is that the last we have seen of Carol does anyone know? As much as I hate the character I think she is a smashin actress!

----------


## dddMac1

i'm glad Jamie threw Evil carol out 
Frankie has been more of a mum to him than she will ever be

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lmao @ this bit with Vera!   :Rotfl:  Grr, Danny's so sneaky!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Those bits with Sally & Rosie were cringeworthy!

----------


## alan45

Sally should be done for child abuse

----------


## Richie_lecturer

New closing credits!  Wish they'd bring back the ones with the rooftops though.

----------


## xStephaniex

OMG what is sally playing at !!!! gawd if she was my mum i would of smacked her in the face by now !! although rosie is underage, but shes well carefull, but then sally took it too far - does anyone think sally went too far? or she is doing the right thing ?

----------


## CrazyLea

i think shes gone too far. i dont think she's doing the right thing either. so rosie is underage but she is being safe. if she wasnt then that would be a different story.

----------


## feelingyellow

> OMG what is sally playing at !!!! gawd if she was my mum i would of smacked her in the face by now !! although rosie is underage, but shes well carefull, but then sally took it too far - does anyone think sally went too far? or she is doing the right thing ?


too far, from what i could hear as both my mum and dad had it on and i could hear sally's yelling and rosie's crap fake crying.

----------


## CrazyLea

oh my rosies crying at the end. that was well fake and crap you are right lol. i was there laughing at her. hehe

----------


## xStephaniex

lol - yeh but also stopping craige from seeing rosie !!! i think sally needs help like NOW! lol shes the soaps worst mum...controlling...stupid....and sally can hardly talk - HOW many times has SHE slept around !! and how many blokes !! atleast rosie is stuck to one guy and is very carefull. sally dont care where and who she bonks ..meh

----------


## feelingyellow

> oh my rosies crying at the end. that was well fake and crap you are right lol. i was there laughing at her. hehe


Lol! Worst Actress Cryer ever - Helen Flannenagan or Fanagan or Flemagan, flemmy lol

----------


## feelingyellow

> lol - yeh but also stopping craige from seeing rosie !!! i think sally needs help like NOW! lol shes the soaps worst mum...controlling...stupid....and sally can hardly talk - HOW many times has SHE slept around !! and how many blokes !! atleast rosie is stuck to one guy and is very carefull. sally dont care where and who she bonks ..meh


  :Rotfl:  well there was kevin, then that guy who's name began with g and that's all i remember lol! oh and that painter idiot aswell - like how pointless was he? lol

----------


## xStephaniex

Greg i think lea...greg!....then that guy from her work place....AND THERES MORE...next it will be NORRIS !!
i used to hate rosie but i feel well sorry for her !! but wheres sophie ?

----------


## chance

id remind sally about her little affair with that guy she worked with if i were rosie,did kevin ever find out it was true?
rosies crying was embarresing

----------


## feelingyellow

> Greg i think lea...greg!....then that guy from her work place....AND THERES MORE...next it will be NORRIS !!
> i used to hate rosie but i feel well sorry for her !! but wheres sophie ?


emmie, lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  nope she's already had norris :P

----------


## xStephaniex

yeh i think kevin did find out didn't he ?? but now im not sure lol...yeh maybe i should ring rosie and remind her of that  :Stick Out Tongue: . ditto chance it was well embarrassing !! it wern't as if she was signing her life away taking the pill but sally should of never forced her to take it !!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Another couple of wonderful episodes from the UK's Official Number 1 Soap, penned together very well by Chris Fewtrell and John Fay respectively.

The Websters stuff was excellent.  Sally is being a bit OTT with her reactions, but it's obviously better to have more than one type of contraception.  What if the 'johnny' splits? etc.  Good acting from both Helen Flanagan and Sally Whittaker, and I thought Helen's crying was fairly good, not great but good.  Loved Gail's smug look when she realised why Sal had forced Rosie to go to the Medical Centre.  

Scenes with Craig, together with Audrey and Keith were also really good.  Some very good stuff in that short scene.

Baldwin stuff simmering along nicely, good stuff with Leanne and Danny.  It's clear he feels guilty about what he's doing to Mike but wants to go through with it, albeit in his own way rather than Leanne's.

Jack and Vera stuff surprisingly I enjoyed.  Blanche a legend as always. 

Sunita stuff was OK, a bit boring though.  Same with factory girls scenes.

1st ep: 7/10
2nd ep: 8.5/10

----------


## callummc

i agree ritchie i thought tonights was excellent and i dont usually watch but tonight i couldnt wait for ee to finish so i could watch part 2

----------


## alan45

> i thought tonights was excellent and i dont usually watch but tonight i couldnt wait for ee to finish so i could watch part 2


Its the first time for a long time that I felt the second episode was better than the first  :Smile:

----------


## xxHelenxx

Me too!!
I loved the bit in the rovers when Mike was asking Jamie about the girl he had fell for and Frankie so obviously knew it was her!!

----------


## callummc

i know what you mean the second episode is usually an anti-climax but tonight it was well worth watching

----------


## littlemo

Yes great episode. Sally is out of order in what she's doing, and the doctor was very sensible and true in his opinion of her. Rosie might be underage but she has the right to say what is going to happen to her own body, especially if it is going to harm her. I've never taken the morning after pill, do think Corrie was scaremongering, when they were talking about the side effects? because I really didn't think it was that bad. 

Rosie didn't promise she wouldn't see Craig, and the fact that Sally is now saying she can't trust her may be true, but she never said she was to be trusted. So you can't go back shouting the odds when she hasn't broken any promises can she? 

Also, something that was overshadowed by the Sally/Rosie/Craig fiasco was the scene with Sunita and her brother Janesh, I thought it was absolutely disgusting. I was horrified at the way he spoke to her. Maybe she should give Dev another chance but that's her choice, and for her own brother to expect her to be ashamed for something Dev's done is totally wrong. 

What has it got to do with her family? she's a grown up? if they feel ashamed by it, it's there problem not hers? And the fact that she needs to associate herself with people like that, makes my skin crawl. 

I think the moral of tonight's episode was that everybody is an individual and you can't expect somebody to turn out the way you want, just because you think the sacrifices you've made should be recognised. Like Sally thinking because she's worked to send Rosie to posh school, she should do what she's told. And Sunita's family thinking they own her because she belongs to them.

----------


## Angeltigger

*Where do I start?*

*Sally did take it too far!! But you never know that Rosie might not have had safe sex. She was shouting it in the streets and she told Rosie to be quieter in the clinic about it.* *with craig standing on the road.*

*Craig grandad need to be stronger*

*The doctor was right and was very sensible and true in his opinion of her. Rosie might be underage but she has the right to say what is going to happen to her own body, especially if it is going to harm her. I've never taken the morning after pill; do think Corrie was scaremongering, when they were talking about the side effects? He was seeing Rosie and not sally.* 


*I was laughing with the fake crying from Rosie at the end.*

*The painting part was funny- jack trying to keep vera away from his drawing and when she put the drawing over jack head and the lady like are you going to pay for that- vera was like he will for the rest of his life.*

*Mike and frankie was funny telling Jamie to ask violet out- violet was thinking what going on here!!*

*Did rosie even want to go to posh school??* 

*just a quick question do craig and rosie go to the same school.?*

----------


## Keating's babe

I did feel sorry for Rosie in last nights episode but  thought they were silly to risk getting caught by Sally or Kevin.  

I wasn't keen on the painting storyline at first but last night was very funny.  Norris and Blanche were especially funny, and I love Vera's reaction when she found out the truth.  :Rotfl:  

I feel sorry for Mike and although Danny does have a twinge of guilt, I have no sympathy for him and hope he gets what he deserves.

Am I the only one who thinks Violet and Jamie would make a great couple?

----------


## xStephaniex

i think violet and jamie would soooo make a great couple !!!! 
whats actually up with mike? i no he is ill but whats wrong with him ?

----------


## parkerman

He has dementia. Presumably Alzheimer's.

----------


## alan45

> i think violet and jamie would soooo make a great couple !!!! 
> whats actually up with mike? i no he is ill but whats wrong with him ?


Have you not been following Corrie. This story has been ongoing for some considerable time and if you read through this thread you will see it has been discussed at great length

----------


## Angeltigger

> Have you not been following Corrie. This story has been ongoing for some considerable time and if you read through this thread you will see it has been discussed at great length


not everyone watched corrie everyday

----------


## alan45

> not everyone watched corrie everyday


  I appreciate that. But if you had read some of the other messages on this thread then you would know about the Mike story. It has been going on for several months now and is an important part of the programme  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

*Well xsteffx asked as maybe you never know she might have read all the stuff and still not found the answer. she thought people would be kind enought to answer 1 simple question like parkerman took the time to answer*

----------


## Keating's babe

xsteffx was only asking a question.   :EEK!:

----------


## Angeltigger

> xsteffx was only asking a question.


*that what i was saying*

----------


## alan45

> xsteffx was only asking a question.


I didnt mean to be rude but after all she has posted several times on the Corrie threads so I thought she would have known what was happening on the programme. The Mike story is fairly major and has been ongoing for quite some time.  Apologies to Steff if she was offended  :Smile:

----------


## sbbb_odessa

i hope corrie show mike's illness with compassion

----------


## dddMac1

felt sorry for Rosie on monday night. this storyline with mike is quite good it's interesting to see the effect the disease can have on family's and the signs to look out for

----------


## alan45

> felt sorry for Rosie on monday night. this storyline with mike is quite good it's interesting to see the effect the disease can have on family's and the signs to look out for


I think the writing and the acting in the Mike Baldwin Alzheimers storyline is fantastic and anyone who has friends or relatives suffering from this terrible illness can surely relate to it. Well done to the writers for tackiling such a difficult subject which such sensitivity  :Clap:

----------


## Debs

> I think the writing and the acting in the Mike Baldwin Alzheimers storyline is fantastic and anyone who has friends or relatives suffering from this terrible illness can surely relate to it. Well done to the writers for tackiling such a difficult subject which such sensitivity


 
i agree after seeing the same thing happen to my grandad i think it is being done very realistically. the bloke who plays mike ( dont knwo why but his name has disappeared from my head!!!) is acting this out so well. 


oh and i remember it is johnny someone!!

----------


## CrazyLea

briggs  :Stick Out Tongue: 
i think the storyline there is really good too
and i feel sorry for rosie and craig  :Stick Out Tongue:  kevin and sally are way out of order lol.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think the writing and the acting in the Mike Baldwin Alzheimers storyline is fantastic and anyone who has friends or relatives suffering from this terrible illness can surely relate to it. Well done to the writers for tackiling such a difficult subject which such sensitivity


My Grandad's got Alzheimers and my Nana has been saying that she can relate to it a lot. Especially on the occasion where Mike accused Penny of having an affair. The show has obviously researched into the illness really well   :Clap:

----------


## alan45

> and i feel sorry for rosie and craig  kevin and sally are way out of order lol.


Sally is completely OTT. She has a short memory. Its not so long ago she was getting a service in the garage  :Sick:

----------


## Debs

> briggs 
> i think the storyline there is really good too
> and i feel sorry for rosie and craig  kevin and sally are way out of order lol.


thankyou lea

johnny briggs thats the one!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sally is completely over-reacting! and lmao @ your new user title alan!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

> Sally is completely over-reacting! and lmao @ your new user title alan!


 

i agree psycho mum alert!

and oh yeah that is so funny alan! :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeltigger

I really enjoy yesterday and craig said a lovely speech to kevin.
Sally is so over the top- if you keep people away from each other that will jsut make them want to be together even more- i think what Danny is doing is wrong. he should not get everything- what about Jamie he has been there for mike..

----------


## littlemo

It was an alright episode, nothing brilliant. Dev was totally out of order going to register the birth without her consent. I can't believe a registrar would let him do that. Surely the mother has some input into the proceedings? I suppose being her husband he's allowed to do it. Was it me or did you think  the registrar was being really arrogant? It was almost as if she was condeming Sunita for being there. I felt like screaming, she's the mother! Maybe the registrar had just been fired or something! lol. (and was looking at somebody to take it out on). 

The doctor that saw Craig and Rosie wasn't very nice, talk about the 3rd degree. There are doctors like that though, so I suppose it's realistic. I thought it was his job to talk through the pros and cons of having the pill etc., not to give them a lecture. They should have gone to the family planning clinic, I don't think they are as judgemental.

----------


## littlemo

It was quite a good episode tonight. I liked that Sunita allowed Dev to hold his babies, that was very sweet. It's a shame he won't get a chance to be a proper dad to them. Also the whole Violet thing was good. I'm glad that Jason is jealous, he was an idiot for letting her go. I doubt Violet and Jamie will last though, if Jason is Violet's type, Jamie and Jason are like chalk and cheese. 

Jason has a hot temper, likes to throw his weight around, and Jamie is very placid, laid back and calm. I bet it got Jason even more riled up knowing that Jamie wouldn't fight back. Oh and Sarah is so immature. You'd think after all she'd been through, she'd be a bit more sensible, but she hasn't learn't at all.

----------


## feelingyellow

Get rid of Sarah Platt. Please, she's the most annoying thing in Corrie! She's been there too long, had too many storylines and now the only storylines she can have are where she's a total slapper. Oh wait... maybe she could get pregnant ... oh wait I think that's already been done ... twice.

Dev and Sunita are so sweet - it's a shame they have to bring this stupid Dev/6 billion kids cos they would have made such a sweet family!

David stop being such a brat and get over yourself.

----------


## littlemo

Do you think Danny will continue with this scam to rip Mike off? Leanne seems to be all for it, but Danny seems to be having second thoughts. I'm glad they are showing him to have some conscience. To rip off your own dad, when he's ill, is pretty much the worst thing you can do. He should be there helping him through it. 

If Danny had told Mike he was being ridiculous, when he suspected Penny and Adam to be having an affair, he soon would have realised it wasn't true. But instead he saw it as an opportunity for him to gain, it's just sick! I suppose Mike hasn't been a saint either, but I don't think he would do that to a member of his family.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Leanne is being a complete & utter b*tch over this scam. I couldn't believe her tonight   :Mad:

----------


## feelingyellow

It's loads like Macbeth lol.

----------


## littlemo

> Leanne is being a complete & utter b*tch over this scam. I couldn't believe her tonight


Being with Danny brings out the worst in her. He's got a lot of money and contacts, so she expects a lot. She's way too materialistic and childish. I hope Danny comes to his senses and stops this scam before it's too late, and I also hope he dumps Leanne very soon.

----------


## Angeltigger

> Do you think Danny will continue with this scam to rip Mike off? Leanne seems to be all for it, but Danny seems to be having second thoughts. I'm glad they are showing him to have some conscience. To rip off your own dad, when he's ill, is pretty much the worst thing you can do. He should be there helping him through it. 
> 
> If Danny had told Mike he was being ridiculous, when he suspected Penny and Adam to be having an affair, he soon would have realised it wasn't true. But instead he saw it as an opportunity for him to gain, it's just sick! I suppose Mike hasn't been a saint either, but I don't think he would do that to a member of his family.


*And it was so wrong when they went to change his will mike said this is the only man i can trust- when that was so not true as there is jamie, adam, penny (even though she not a man) he should tell him the truth*

----------


## dddMac1

what they are doing to mike is evil but i hope Danny dumps Leanne soon before it's to late.David is really pushing it with Phil and gail

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lmao! That was such a fab ending in the Platts' house!   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It was a good ending, though it would have been better if Sarah had fallen out the window, so we Tina O'Brien's acting is finally put to bed.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I was actually surprised at the quality of the two episodes tonight, as when I saw the synopsis and read about Jason/Sarah-Lou/Violet & the factory girls taking up a fair amount of the episode, I didn't expect much.  However the two episodes were both very well written, and I think that carried the show tonight to a great extent.

Loving the David/Phil stand-off.  Ouch, that car boot incident must have been painful for Phil.  That will put his foot-fiddling activities out of action for a while.   :Embarrassment:  

Really enjoying the stuff with Eileen/Emily/'Ed' (3 E's!).  Good stuff in the Rovers scenes with Norris and Rita as well.  

Sarah/Jason/Violet scenes quite good, better than expected.  Also enjoyed the scenes with Violet/Sean.  They make a fantastic friendship.

Roy and Hayley scenes were also good.  I wonder what Roy's thinking.    :Ponder:  

Scenes in the factory were dull.  I wish the fat twin would go now, and take the thin one with her.  Even better could they form a human chain and drag 'Legs' with them.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

7/10 for first episode;
7.5/10 for second episode.

----------


## alan45

> Lmao! That was such a fab ending in the Platts' house!


Absolutely.  David getting a slap was a bonus  :Rotfl:  


What is it with that slime-ball Jason  :Sick:   Does he think he is God's gift. I think he looks more like a scalped  :Moonie:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Absolutely.  David getting a slap was a bonus


I know! That slap just came out of nowhere!  :Rotfl:   Then Jason throwing the flowers at the window!  :Lol:

----------


## luna_lovegood

Haha! That episode was absolute class!
Sarah-Lou is normally one of my favourite characters but since they turned her into a trollop i've preferred Violet, though I thought Jason was reallty horrible in tonights to Sarah. I'm suprised Violet could resist his puppy dog eyeswhen he was asking her to get back with him until he mentioned going back to his house, then I was thinking "******!"

The David/Phil/Gail stuff is good and Eileen and that new guy seem suited to eac hother but I'm sure he must have a dark side, I don't believe he's reformed like he says he is.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i was just thinking clare and ashley are having a baby with the weirdest voice ever mixture of them too

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i like the way david is playing with both gail and phil hes all nicey nicey in sight of mummy but when no ones looking phil better watch his back.
but the best part of the episode was the arguement with sarah and jason i loved it when jason says "no wonder our todd turned to guys if he had to put up all this hassle with you"  :Rotfl:

----------


## tammyy2j

Sarah is a bitch i'm glad Jason let her have it

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i used to like her but ever since she started walking around like she was it and the world should bow at her feet totally went off her but tina o brian is a very good actress

----------


## Kaydie

Jason and sarah deserve each other,theyre both selfish , Violets to good for Jason.

Liked the ending of the second eppi, it was a bit unexpected tho!

----------


## soapyclean

Can Phil just run David over and have done with it, that is one boring storyline but can see PHil being given the boot by Gail. Since David is playing on her, 'i wont let any man come between us again' speech.

Loving the Jason/Sarah fight, Jason was right to give her what for any sane woman would've waited till he got home and not bunnie boiled him to death.

----------


## parkerman

> Eileen and that new guy seem suited to each other but I'm sure he must have a dark side, I don't believe he's reformed like he says he is.


In my book, anyone who is a speedway supporter can't be all bad.  :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Katy

how pathetic is sarah and Jason. Kissing in the middle of the Rovers. Al i can say is what on earth was Sally wearing. She looked dreadful. IOt was so funny when she found Rosies pill. Serve her right for snooping. Amber was hilarious yet again.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> how pathetic is sarah and Jason. Kissing in the middle of the Rovers.


I know! The way they gazed at each other across the bar... completely pathetic!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  It's about time silly little sarah lou was given the axe I think. She used to be given some really good storylines, but now all she does is walk around whining all the time  :Thumbsdown:  Oh, and Kevin completely over-reacted tonight when he threw Craig onto the garden! I thought Sally was bad enough dragging Rosie off to the doctors last week, and now this   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Craig & Rosie are more mature than Sally & Kevin put together!

----------


## Em

LOL! I think they are more mature! Its not likethey are 13, and they are in a long term relationship - at least they are taking precautions!

----------


## chance

> how pathetic is sarah and Jason. Kissing in the middle of the Rovers. Al i can say is what on earth was Sally wearing. She looked dreadful. IOt was so funny when she found Rosies pill. Serve her right for snooping. Amber was hilarious yet again.


i hate amber,she is a dreadful character

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i hate amber,she is a dreadful character


I normally like Amber but she was cringeworthy tonight with her stupid 'bus story'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CrazyLea

i can't stand amber. she does my head in! 
tonights episode was quite boring. although i must admit i wasnt really paying to much attention. so i think i will read the episode guide lol

----------


## Em

Who's Amber?
I dont watch regularly so dont know her - is she one of the twins??

----------


## Keating's babe

> Who's Amber?
> I dont watch regularly so dont know her - is she one of the twins??


Amber is Dev's daughter from before he met Sunita.  :Big Grin:  

Jason really is a prat.  First he proposes to Violet and then kisses her in the Rovers in full view of Violet.  :Angry: 

Does Sarah not have any self-respect? Jason treated her like dirt, and insulted her over her relationship with Todd.  But she forgives him at the drop of a hat.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kayla05

I like amber, she can be a bit too much like but arent all teenagers, i hope to see her relashionship build with dev, it would be nice. Sarah and Jason are boring me!

----------


## dddMac1

Amber is ok but she is really gobby.that was a bit stupid of Sarah and Jason kissing in the pub when violet walked in.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

it was actually very sickening but why should jason apologise since she was acting like a stalker towards him 

i

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i have to say i did enjoy the conversation between eileen and gail when gail asked if eileen had any more sons then she said well shes tried them both out maybe she will move on. and for once it was actually a civilised conversation dont think ive saw that before

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i did feel sorry for amber though when he was pushing her out of the shop so he could look after his children, hello newsflash isnt he ambers dad too he could at least be nice to her not treat her the way he did last night

----------


## tammyy2j

I felt sorry for Amber she is a good character addition.

Sarah needs to go she is an awful character she is becoming obsessed with Jason. They are a awful couple

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i have to agree that as a couple sarah and jason are awful but i do like sarah as an actress she just isnt getting to show it as much as normal because she is in such a boring uninteresting storyline with jason

----------


## *-Rooney-*

and i do think jason is hot especially in his work clothes

----------


## alan45

> and i do think jason is hot especially in his work clothes


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Never mind his acting abilities

----------


## Katy

lol. I still think sarah should be with Jason, even if he is as wooden as a forest. Im loving keith and his paperround. Amber is a really good character shes underused.

----------


## Em

What happend to Sarah tho? Since she started goign out with Jason she has turned into a right nutter - she was quite nice when going out with Todd n Scooter

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> and i do think jason is hot especially in his work clothes


Well in that case he'd better beware of sparks.   :Ponder:

----------


## Keating's babe

> i have to agree that as a couple sarah and jason are awful but i do like sarah as an actress she just isnt getting to show it as much as normal because she is in such a boring uninteresting storyline with jason


Agreed about Tina O'Brien, a fantastic actress.  

I guess she needs some milder storylines after all she has been through so far...  :EEK!:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I don't think she's much of an actreess.  She's not awful, but I find her rather limited.  Other than dramatic stuff, I don't feel she has a good range.  It's a fact that the character of Sarah-Lou was recast during her teens to have a more 'sexier' actor playing her.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

She's much better than the likes of Dev though, hands down.

----------


## Katy

I think Tina o brien is a good actress but she always seems to try to hard theres no different levels of her acting if you know what i mean. I dont think it helps that her Character is a complete plank.

----------


## dddMac1

Tina is a good Actress

----------


## littlemo

> I think Tina o brien is a good actress but she always seems to try to hard theres no different levels of her acting if you know what i mean. I dont think it helps that her Character is a complete plank.


Her character is a bit annoying but I think she's got worse since breaking up with Todd. She seemed a lot nicer when she was with him. It was probably his personality rubbing off on her. Now I just can't stand her.

Tina O Brien is a good actress, she was great through the whole pregnancy thing, and has had a lot of good storylines. But lately I do agree they have been very limited.

----------


## annaz

Tina o brien is a good actress but I think the writers should let her show more different emotions

----------


## Keating's babe

GRRR how annoying is David Platt?    :Angry:  

Someone axe him quickly.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> GRRR how annoying is David Platt?    
> 
> Someone axe him quickly.


He's hilarious!  :Big Grin:  

Loved it last week when he put on a scottish accent and said to Phil, 'Aye you'd like that wouldn't you Nessie! A few pennies for your piggy bank!'  :Rotfl: 

Brilliant line  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Keating's babe

I have to disagree the boy is just plain irritating.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Bree

i do think he is funny somtimes

----------


## xxHelenxx

Yeah he can be funny at times lol! But at the same time its not cute anymore because he's older now!
Corrie is boring me at the minute where the hell is Frankie, Jamie, Violet etc?!

----------


## alan45

> He's hilarious!  
> 
> Loved it last week when he put on a scottish accent and said to Phil, 'Aye you'd like that wouldn't you Nessie! A few pennies for your piggy bank!' 
> 
> Brilliant line


Yes and I liked the bit last night where the foot fiddler thought he had won him round only for the demon child to say he hasnt even started on him yet.

----------


## Angeltigger

*David can be rude- it like he always drunk. Maybe he is- but I am glad that he will not stand for Phil (I think that his name) Gail Boyfriend (just started to watch corrie so I am abit slow). But that is what going to happen if you are going to go around beating people up*



*When I saw Craig and Rosie out the back I was wondering why they had their uniform on a sunday- as the were wearing their school coats- anyway. So glad that Craig talk some sence into rosie to go on the school trip- donât need to see her for a little while. Also who goes on a school trip on a Sunday.*

----------


## dddMac1

i find David annoying at times and sometimes he goes to far.thought it was weird when Rosie and Craig where in there uniform on a sunday

----------


## Angeltigger

> i find David annoying at times and sometimes he goes to far.thought it was weird when Rosie and Craig where in there uniform on a sunday


*they were not*

----------


## alan45

> *they were not*


In your previous post you said they were  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> *When I saw Craig and Rosie out the back I was wondering why they had their uniform on a sunday-*


Im totally confused now  :Confused:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Another wonderful episode last night.  The Websters and the Platts provided the key highlights. 

Poor Fred.   :Sad:   Another wonderful performance by John Savident.

Sunita stuff a bit dull but she's leaving this Friday so who cares.

8/10

----------


## Bree

i missed last nights eppie but i will be watching tonight

----------


## kerry4nigel

I'm liking Roy's new friend - Clifford. He's acts the same way as Roy. I hope he's going to be a regualar character because i think there could be some  comical scenes between the pair!

----------


## Bree

yeah i feel sorry for roys friend and i do think they would make a good double act lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Quite boring tonight  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Bree

yeah i agree it was dull i thought it was going to be good

----------


## Richie_lecturer

OK episode.  Enjoyed the Fred/Orchid stuff, but that was it.  At least Sunita leaves on Friday so this yawnfest with Dev has almost run its course.

Well written by Debbie Oates though.

6/10 for both episodes.

----------


## littlemo

> OK episode.  Enjoyed the Fred/Orchid stuff, but that was it.  At least Sunita leaves on Friday so this yawnfest with Dev has almost run its course.


Yes this stuff with Sunita is a bit repetitive. How many times can we hear her cry about her allowing Dev to look after the twins? He's their dad. Fair enough she can't forgive him for what he's done to her, but their babies have just been born, give him a chance. He hasn't screwed them up yet. If he went to court, he'd get some visitation rights. 

I cannot believe Sunita is going back to her parents. After all the stuff they have said and done to her in the past. Maybe that's how muslim families behave, I don't know, but it seems completely unecessairy. Sunita should stand up for herself, and not live her life, and her babies lives through their parents. When she ran out on her arranged marriage, I assume she did it because she didn't love him obviously, but also because she wanted to live her own life.  Now she's going back to her family, who are going to tell her that they told her so, and that will have her singing along to their tune once again.

I've never been in that situation but as far as I can see, the only offer Sunita should accept is the one of Shelley's. She should stay in the street, and bring up her babies in the way that she feels is appropriate, and allow Dev access.

----------


## alan45

> I cannot believe Sunita is going back to her parents. After all the stuff they have said and done to her in the past. Maybe that's how *muslim* families behave, I don't know, but it seems completely unecessairy. .


Sunita and Dev are not Muslims  :Smile:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

They are Hindus  :Smile:

----------


## chance

I cant believe the way violet spoke to her,its none of her buisness,shes just jelous as she wants the singles club to stay in tact..

----------


## Em

> Yes this stuff with Sunita is a bit repetitive. How many times can we hear her cry about her allowing Dev to look after the twins? He's their dad. Fair enough she can't forgive him for what he's done to her, but their babies have just been born, give him a chance. He hasn't screwed them up yet. If he went to court, he'd get some visitation rights. 
> 
> I've never been in that situation but as far as I can see, the only offer Sunita should accept is the one of Shelley's. She should stay in the street, and bring up her babies in the way that she feels is appropriate, and allow Dev access.


Couldn't agree more!! She needs to put her needs aside and at least give Dev a chance to be with his kids.

----------


## angelblue

> I cant believe the way violet spoke to her,its none of her buisness,shes just jelous as she wants the singles club to stay in tact..


Yes chance i an agree i bet the minute jason clicks his fingers she will be off like a shoot.

I am not saying what dev did was right i seriously dont like men who dont take responsibilities or care of  there children but sunita is going ott she going on like dev is posion. I genuinely think dev wants to be a family if he is given the chance to prove himself but i think sunita is being cruel just taking kids like that to be quite honest legally she just cant take them dev has rights.  :Ponder:

----------


## xxHelenxx

I missed it last night, Was there any thing going on with Violet and Jamie or Frankie?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Some brief scenes in the second episode with Violet lecturing Sunita, but that was all.  No Jamie or Frankie yesterday.

----------


## Siobhan

> I missed it last night, Was there any thing going on with Violet and Jamie or Frankie?


when Chris or Alan updates you can check what happen in the episode guide section to catch up on your soap

----------


## parkerman

Violet seemed to suffer from one of those personality changes so prevalent in Eastenders last night. Let's hope Corrie's not going down that road, too!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

what did violet say to her i must have missed that one?

----------


## kerry4nigel

Violet started ranting when she heard Sunita was planning on going back to Dev. Violet tried to get her to change her mind. But Sunita said they had made promises to one another in front of their families when they got married and Violet said âso what!â then she started going on about how she was also rejected by her family because of who she chose to be with. Then she started shouting at Dev in the pub.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

wish i saw that one ill need to watch omnibus lol

----------


## littlemo

> Sunita and Dev are not Muslims   
> 
> They are Hindus


I made a mistake there, thanks for pointing that out.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

when is sunita leaving anyway?

----------


## Bree

well i hope its soon i dont  like sinta that much

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> when is sunita leaving anyway?


This Friday, the 3rd February.

----------


## dddMac1

Mondays episode was dull i only watched the one episode

----------


## dddMac1

> *they were not*


Sorry i thought they where in school uniform

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> This Friday, the 3rd February.


Sorry, she actually leaves *TONIGHT*.

----------


## alan45

> Sorry, she actually leaves *TONIGHT*.


Even better news. I used to like her character but the Corrie Scriptwriters seem to have lost interest in her now. So its bye bye Shobna Gulati.

----------


## Chris_2k11

She's always been a boring character. There's nothing interesting about her what so ever  :Nono:

----------


## Angeltigger

> when Chris or Alan updates you can check what happen in the episode guide section to catch up on your soap


They have not been updateing it

----------


## Chris_2k11

> They have not been updateing it


Tigs I am doing a bit at a time, i've been busy with college work. I shall get caught up ASAP.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Anyway, regarding tonight's episode, why does Dev always have to over-exaggerate in practically every scene he's in?  :Searchme:   :Ponder:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

A slightly above average episode.  

Sad to see Sunita go but her character's been ruined recently.  At least this Dev rubbish should stop, especially his overacting.   :Sick:  

Tyrone and Maria was dull, but the rest of it was good - Noris/Fred/Rita were the highlights, along with Eileen and Liz.  

6.5/10

----------


## Angeltigger

> Tigs I am doing a bit at a time, i've been busy with college work. I shall get caught up ASAP.


 i* was not having a go i know you have coursework- alan could do it or what is he reason for not doing it*

----------


## Abbie

did anyone else fell really sorry for dev tonight

----------


## dddMac1

it was sad to see Sunita go but felt sorry for Dev

----------


## Abbie

> it was sad to see Sunita go but felt sorry for Dev


same here i didnt wnat her to leave

----------


## Chris_2k11

> same here i didnt want her to leave


Why? What did she add to the show that we'll miss?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

She added twins to the show, only the other day.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Angeltigger

People will miss another people that other people will not miss

----------


## Chris_2k11

> She added twins to the show, only the other day.


Exciting  :Cartman:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I bet you miss the fat twin more.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think dev should have had a say in his twins lives but obviously not

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I bet you miss the fat twin more.


  :Sick:   :Thumbsdown:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i never noticed any difference between the twins

----------


## Angeltigger

me either- i must not look at them that much and well they are gone i will not see them again

----------


## *-Rooney-*

they were so cute though i just wish sunita just left the twins with dev

----------


## Em

I think sunita was out of order just taking them away like that - she is using the twins to hurt dev like he hurt her   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

sunita should have just given dev another chance after all every one has a past and if everyone thought like that no one would be happy. How much did dev need to apologise to her

----------


## littlemo

> sunita should have just given dev another chance after all every one has a past and if everyone thought like that no one would be happy. How much did dev need to apologise to her


I think you have to be able to trust your husband. Probably a lot of women would have been able to, eventually, but people are different. Not everybody can forgive. It's a shame though, especially for the twins.

----------


## Katy

i cant believe Tyrone and Maria have split up. It was so sad when he got his hopes up when he thought she was pregnant.

----------


## Em

DO you think they would have stayed together? they wernt very well matched and i could imagine Maria cheating again

----------


## *-Rooney-*

it was quite sad to see them split up because i remember when they first started going out years ago and everything that has happened they ended up back together tyrone is so sweet ok hes no hunk and i think you are right maria prob would have cheated again. so maybe tyrone is better off

----------


## littlemo

> DO you think they would have stayed together? they wernt very well matched and i could imagine Maria cheating again


I think Tyrone did the right thing in breaking up with her. It was clear they didn't want the same things. I get the feeling Maria wants to be young free and single, and I don't understand why she feels she needs to compromise for Tyrone. It wasn't benefiting either of them. I think she would have had an affair eventually, Tyrone isn't what she wants.

----------


## Abi

The funniest part of todays episode was when Eileen went into the kitchen in the middle of the film and screamed  :Rotfl:  bless her!

----------


## littlemo

Charlie is mad! he's a control freak and completely out of his mind. Tracey's crazy for staying with him, especially with her daughter. I only saw the last 5 minutes of Corrie tonight, but it seems as if Amy doesn't feature in Charlie's life at all. I certainly wouldn't like it if I were Steve. 

Tracey thinks she can't be manipulated, but he is doing it to her all the time, just like Shelley. He's not going to change his ways. If he doesn't want to be a family now, he'll never want to be one, or he'll accept Amy in his life, and put up with her for Tracey's sake, which isn't a nice situation, for anybody concerned. 

She knows what happened to Shelley, she's totally naive! and if her daughter gets hurt because she wants to prove a point, the only person she'll have to blame is herself.

----------


## littlemo

> The funniest part of todays episode was when Eileen went into the kitchen in the middle of the film and screamed  bless her!


That was funny. I take it he's told her they can't have sex.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im sorry but this Stacey storyline is absolute tosh!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Katy

i thought it was really good tonight. Rita looks terribly old now. I liked the tales about Deirdres night out. In my opinion Tracey and Charlie are a match made in heaven, they are totally suited. Nathan What a hero.

----------


## kerry4nigel

does anyone know who this random woman is who keeps hanging around david? She was talking to him for ages Monday and today she offered him a job. I've never seen her before, anyone know what she's up to?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> does anyone know who this random woman is who keeps hanging around david? She was talking to him for ages Monday and today she offered him a job. I've never seen her before, anyone know what she's up to?


I know! I was wondering this aswell! Who is she?!?!   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Im sorry but this Stacey storyline is absolute tosh!!


It's not meant to be primarily about Stacey.  This storyline regarding her return is just the catalyst to Rita's spiral into depression.  I think it's been handled really well so far, though I'm glad they are moving on from 'Orchid's' involvement in it.  

Another very good episode.  Barbara Knox was great portraying a frightened Rita, however I felt there was something missing that could have made it great.  Still the stuff with her and Fred was good.   :Smile:  

Enjoyed the Girls' post-night out talk in the Rovers.  Some good stuff there.    :Smile:  

Charlie and Tracy stuff was a bit dull, not helped by the dreadful acting of the 'usual suspect'.    :Thumbsdown:  

7-7.5
/   10

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I know! I was wondering this aswell! Who is she?!?!


There should be info on this woman in the Spoiler section I would think, not that I've checked.  I know what's going to happen anyways but I shan't spoiler it for you lot.  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i missed corrie tonight  why was eileen screaming?

----------


## dddMac1

thought the episode was good Barbara knox is a good Actress.Tracey must really care about her Daughter

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah her maternal instinct is screaming out isnt it   :Rotfl:

----------


## chance

who was that women who asked david if he wanted to go in her flat?

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a complete pair of dimwits Molly & Tyrone were tonight! I doubt you need to ask why  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Angeltigger

well i missed half of it so all i saw was the van go into the lake- which i would never do- rita(think that her name is) is get bad- about getting old- i felt sorry for her

----------


## alan45

What a great episode last night. Drama mixed with humour in just the right amount. Great to see Eileen and Ed slowly starting to become an item. Well done to the scriptwriters for the Rita story. How refreshingly realistic. As for Tyrone and Molly, all I want to know is what happened to the poor ducks that were in the lake. A really enjoyable episode. 8.5 / 10

----------


## chance

If it were me and that van was on fire i would have just got out of the thing very quickly in case it exploded,didnt they have gas cylinders and that on it?

----------


## dddMac1

good episode last night.can't believe they didn't notice the fan was on fire

----------


## alan45

> good episode last night.can't believe they didn't notice the fan was on fire


Obviously Tyrone is not much of a driver otherwise he would have been watching his wing mirrors

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Good episode.   :Smile: 

The return of the wonderful book club, tied with the Rita stuff was great.  The Eileen/Ed stuff was really good too.  Ed drops a bombshell on Emily tonight though.  

The David/Phil stuff was good too but surely Gail would know Demon isn't into Westsh**e.   :Searchme: 

The Molly/Tyrone stuff was OK but why didn't Tyrone (or Molly) check the wing mirrors to see flames.  Also why didn't they get out the van when they saw it on fire and called 999?  A bit daft, which spoiled what was otherwise a very good episode.

7/10

----------


## *-Rooney-*

aah does that stupid looking burger van go on fire to be honest its really no great loss i can hardly see roy worrying about his customers going there instead.  ive got to admit for a guy who was madly in love with maria he is hiding his grief very well

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Corrie was really good last night. I honestly thought that Phil was going to shut the cupboard door on David! The Molly/Tyrone/burger van stuff was good. I really like Molly. She's a good character and it was hilarious when Tyrone and Molly crashed the burger van in the lake, i just don't get how they didn't realise the van was on fire. The book group stuff was good and it seems like Ed and Eileen are about to become an item. 10/10  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i missed it i always seem to miss it on a sunday

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Tonight's two double episodes were great  :Smile:   I loved the Ed and Emily scenes, they were wonderfully acted and i can understand how Emily reacted but it seems that Ed is a changed man. Dev has another daughter...how many more are going to arrive  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   and Charlie got a piece of his own medicine looking after Amy  :Big Grin:   I also felt sorry for Eileen as she doesn't know why Ed is ignoring her and she is just finding love again  :Sad:   10/10  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i had to laugh though when amber found out about shareen and she said what are you trying to do to me another sister i liked being an only child

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I laughed when she drew up a timeline of all the women in Dev's life  :Big Grin:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah me too shes missed out quite a few like maya and tracy for starters

----------


## littlemo

> I laughed when she drew up a timeline of all the women in Dev's life


Yes and when she suggested they go on Trisha! lol. She's a comedian. 

I used to like Ronnie but the way she made fun of Shelley with Tracey was awful! Especially since she had an abusive husband herself. But the joke is on Tracey, she's a fool thinking she can't be controlled. Maybe that's what the writers are trying to show, that even the strongest of women can be manipulated. I could see that scene in the pub coming. Tracey's mad messing with Charlie's head. If she wants to mess with him that's on her head, but she shouldn't bring Amy into it. What mother leaves their daughter with a man who has a violent temper?!

I'm not sure about this Ed situation. I think him and Eileen make a nice couple but I think Corrie are over doing this god squad thing a bit too much. He came away from Emily, and started writing a letter in the cafe while he was crying. He seems more catholic than christian, saying he needs to be forgiven and repent his sins. It seems too over the top. I just don't think people can have that much of an epiphany. It's like he's going too much the other way.

----------


## dddMac1

last nights two episodes where good.i laughed when Amber was going on to Dev about the women in his life and when she sugested they go on Trisha.although Emily is angry she should forgive Ed because quite clearly he's a changed man and he is sorry about what happned. Tracey deserved that

----------


## tammyy2j

Last night episode was great, Amber is a great character. Finally Charlie stuck it to Tracey i was so happy. Why was Steve's girlfriend Ronnie being friendly with Tracey and both were mocking and laughing at Shelley but at least Shelley got the last laugh when Tracey got dumped.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I actually like the character of Ronnie. It is a shame that she got axed  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I actually like the character of Ronnie. It is a shame that she got axed


I know, im actually starting to like her now too!  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> I know, im actually starting to like her now too!


I do like her too but cannot understand her becoming Traceyluvs best new mate  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I do like her too but cannot understand her becoming Traceyluvs best new mate


Yeah, and when she sided with her over that thing with Shelley in the Rovers   :Nono:   :Ponder:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah that confused me too why were they drinking together considering tracey treats steve like crap regarding amy and ronnie is steves girl friend

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Absolutely wonderful.  Brilliant episode tonight, one of the best this year so far, and a great follow up to Monday's marvellous output.  

Eileeen Derbyshire absolutely shone once again.  The stuff with her, Eileen, Deirdre and Norris, with a picture of Ernest in the background was pure gold.    :Clap:  

The card business was also developing nicely, both with the Platts and the Peacocks.  

The stuff with Roy and Hayley and creepy Clifford was a bit better tonight, with Hayley taking a stand.  Much more watchable.

The only dampener to the episode came from Charlie/Tracy, but not enough to spoil things.

8-8.5
/ 10

----------


## Katy

creepy clifford really does give me the creeps. I thought Emily was so good tonight. It was great to see the rita emily and deirdre friendship. 
I loved it when she just muttered to herself
Easter eggs ernest. 
It was so sweet.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I didn't get the bit about the easter eggs?  :Confused:

----------


## Katy

Norris was fretting about the shop as he didnt want to order the easter eggs on his own. I dont know whether it was meant to be a special meaning or anything she was just telling Ernest what was going on. I didnt really get it i just thought it was sweet.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh right, I see  :Smile:   Thanks Katy.

----------


## littlemo

I felt very sorry for Emily, but I hope Eileen forgives Ed. He seems o.k. (now), although I don't like the way he has turned into a devout christian from being an armed robber, it seems a bit false. You don't have to believe in god to abide by the law. 

I think he should try being himself, rather than thinking he has to abide the bible. Abiding the law goes without saying, but I think commiting yourself to the bible is running before he can walk.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Loved last night's episode. I loved everything about it. The Tracy/Charlie was good. The Hayley/Clifford/Roy was ok. Emily's performance was outstanding. It's nice to see Deirdre, Rita and Norris are looking out for her. Gail's valentine card was good. I hope this storyline carries on but i haven't heard anymore about this but it's a good storyline. 10/10  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> Loved last night's episode. I loved everything about it. The Tracy/Charlie was good. The Hayley/Clifford/Roy was ok. Emily's performance was outstanding. It's nice to see Deirdre, Rita and Norris are looking out for her. Gail's valentine card was good. I hope this storyline carries on but i haven't heard anymore about this but it's a good storyline. 10/10


iTS STORYLINES LIKE THESE THAT PROVE WHY AFTER OVER 40 YEARS WHY CORRIE IS STILL THE UKs FAVOURITE SOAP

----------


## littlemo

It was quite a quiet episode tonight. I can't believe Tracey can be so stupid!  Charlie doesn't love her. Or if he does he loves her in the cruel calculated manipulating way that he loved Shelley. You go out with somebody who has a child, you expect them to come as a package, and the fact that he won't accept Amy into the fold proves that Tracy should run away as fast as she can. The woman has lost her mind! I would have thought Deirdre would have called her on the fact that Charlie doesn't want Amy to move in with them. Surely she knows that Charlie is behind wanting to get rid of Amy?!

I think Ed is very lucky to have somebody like Eileen in his life. Who is so understanding and clearly cares about him very much. I'm glad that she isn't letting what's happened in the past jeopardise what they have. It's obviously devestating for Emily but for Eileen she wasn't involved, it's something that had nothing to do with her. And if she can live with the truth and can trust him, then she should be with him.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Good episode last night. I am glad that Eileen forgives Ed and is willing to give him another chance but Tracey is being a fool though. 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> Tracey is being a fool though. 8/10


Nothing new there then.  Hope she suffers big style

----------


## littlemo

> Nothing new there then.  Hope she suffers big style


She's a soap bitch, but I do feel a bit sorry for her. She's stupid to think that she can tame Charlie, it's an impossible task. He has been manipulating her all the way, and she just can't see it. Making her choose between him and her daughter should have given her some clue, but clearly she's thick!

Shelley's the one with the upper hand, because she managed to escape his clutches, Tracey just doesn't know it. If Shelley was as bad as Tracey she could be standing back having a good old laugh at her now, but she isn't because she's a nice decent woman.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lmao! I thought that lass who just walked out the alley way talking to Kelly was Frankie Baldwin at first!   :Rotfl:  I was about to say, she's starting to look a bit rough!  :Lol:

----------


## chance

Where is the story with Emily going,if anywhere thats what i want to know.Sorry but she is annoying me badly.

----------


## stacyefc

I know that storyline with emily is boring.
whats goin on with david does he know that jo was sellin weed or not and how come he phoned her up from the phone box, he must know something

----------


## alan45

The storyline with Emily and Ed is fantastic. It shows the difference between Corrie and EE  --- *CONSISTENCY*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Loved Eileen calling Sean a b*tch.   :Cool: 

Can't comment on the episode as I only saw the last few minutes.  :Smile:

----------


## stacyefc

there is definley something with kellys mate.  I reckon she knows something about kelly and thats why kelly doesn't want lloyd to get to know her

----------


## littlemo

How harsh was Emily tonight?! I know Ed killed her husband and everything but was there any need to speak to Eileen in that way?! It's not her fault. If she wants to give him another chance that's her business. I am glad that they've got back together, they seem good for one another. 

It's nice that Fred and Bev have got engaged. They are good for one another as well.

----------


## stacyefc

yeah i see what your saying but she shouldn't of went to see emily if that was me i think i would of acted like emily or even worse.  I hope eileen doesn't stay with ed.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Blimey, I haven't commented since the weekend.   :EEK!:  

Well, what superb episodes on Monday night.  The episodes were very dark, with Emily alone in a dark room, then playing the piano whilst looking at Ernest's photo - really effective I thought.  When she plays that song which Ernest plays for her, she hits the wrong note at the end, leaving a discordant ending to the tune, just as Ed's actions brought a discordant end to Ernest's life.  Fantastic stuff.

The Eileen and Ed stuff was really good too, out on location in Burnley.  Very powerful stuff and it's easy to see why Eileen wants to give him a second chance - a melting pot full of moral dilemnas.  Those scenes with Eileen and Emily were so powerful, I could feel the drama in front of me.  Great work from Eileen Derbyshire and Sue Cleaver, absolutely wonderful.  

The Fred and Bev stuff was great too, out on location in Northamptonshire.  I recognised they were near Kettering, as I recognised a few features of the A14 from driving along there in the past (for Fred, he would have taken the M6 from Manchester down to the M1 at Coventry, then kept going straight on as the M6 turns into the A14 - Kettering's only about 15 miles further along.).  Really good stuff between those two, even down to the slightest detail with the biscuit crunching and the smell of meat in the back - it's what Corrie is all about.  I'm so happy for them, let's hope this Union holds firm prior to their exits.

Also good were the scenes with Sally when Audrey & Keith told her and Kevin about Craig's supposed new girl.  Great acting again from Sally Whittaker.  Also good was the chat about sex between David and Craig after school, I thought it was very realistic and very well done.  Also to finish, loved Sean accidentally spilling the beans to Jason about Ed's past, right in front of Eileen.  

It was outstanding on Monday night, not a single scene felt out of place.  Well done to Daran Little and Joe Turner for some terrific work.  It can only get worse surely?!

8.5-9
/10 for both.  The best episodes I have seen from Corrie in a very long time.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tonight's episode was really good I thought  :Big Grin:

----------


## stacyefc

i never really seen tonights as i just got in from work.

what happened?

----------


## parkerman

I agree with everything you said about Monday's Corrie, Richie. All this and the Mike Baldwin storyline as well. It is now in a completely different league to Eastenders, where the best they can come up with is a juvenile squabble between Carly and Nico's parents. Aaaarrrggghhh!!!!

Sorry, I'll stick to Coronation Street from now on...

----------


## dddMac1

last night was good.noris had me in stitches

----------


## stacyefc

i missed it what happened? please tell me

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Hi. I have been at Butlins since Monday so missed some episodes of Corrie. Can anyone please update me on what's been happening? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Good episode tonight. I felt sorry for Eileen at the end though  :Sad:   I am glad Rosie and Craig are still together. I think Ed should leave Emily be as he has tried to apologise but as Emily hasn't accepted his apology, i think he should go knowing that he has tried to apologise and atleast Emily knows that he has tried to apologise to her. The whole Janice/Sally rivalry is ok and Ashley/Dr Matt Ramsden looks as if it's going to be a good storyline. Good episode 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Very good episode again tonight.  The episode focused on three plots, all solid.  

The Dr Matt stuff with Fred and Ashley was good.
The stuff with Rosie's return and her stuff with Craig was good, along with the stuff with the Websters.
Finally the fallout from Ed's revelations, with Eileen and Emily was really nice as well. 

Great stuff.  :Smile: 

7.5-8
/10

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I agree with everything you said about Monday's Corrie, Richie. All this and the Mike Baldwin storyline as well. It is now in a completely different league to Eastenders, where the best they can come up with is a juvenile squabble between Carly and Nico's parents. Aaaarrrggghhh!!!!
> 
> Sorry, I'll stick to Coronation Street from now on...


Thanks PK.   :Smile: 

Yes the Mike stuff looks good as well, looks like it will be the cherry on the top as far as current Corrie goes right now.  

I think it's been in a different league to EE for about 3 years now, despite the odd up and down e.g. last year.  If we put Corrie in the Premiership, EE in comparison is in Conference South.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Im not likeing the whole Janice stuff its boring and stupid i really hope she leaves soon

----------


## Katy

im really looking forward to that matt story line. I thought sophie was erally good. She is so funny. Her line about Suzy watkins having teeth like a donkey made me laugh. Glad Rosie and Craig didnt split up. Sallys going to throw a fit.  

I thought you premiership conferance south comment was spot on ritchie.

----------


## dddMac1

good episode last night sophie made me laugh

----------


## alan45

> Im not likeing the whole Janice stuff its boring and stupid i really hope she leaves soon


I think this was to be her leaving storyline, however we now know she is not going. I for one am glad. There is plenty of mileage in her character yet

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Her 'leaving' storyline is about her quickie with Les.  :Sick:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I think this was to be her leaving storyline, however we now know she is not going. I for one am glad. There is plenty of mileage in her character yet


I am glad she is not leaving as well. It was a stupid idea to consider axing her in the first place. I think it says that she is taking a break from the show but will be back. I think she said she will be back in a month or so  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lmao @ Sally!  :Rotfl:  "That's your name aint it?! Yeah but no but yeah but no but!"   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Sally:* That can't be right, I've done more than that!  :Confused: 
*Janice:* Just tell him how many Webster!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
*Sally:* Two   :Confused:  
*Danny:* How many Lippy?  :Searchme:  
*Janice:* 25!  :Big Grin:  

 :Rotfl:   :Lol:

----------


## alan45

Brilliant blend of comedy and pathos tonight.  Cant wait for the second episode

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh my, the scenes in the factory simply had me in stitches tonight!  :Rotfl: 

*Janice:* 'Hayley nips out for 5 minutes and gets a rollocking, I get clobbered round the head and she gets snot rags!'  :Rotfl: 

*Danny:* 'Get your pointy hat and your broomstick, and then scram!'  :Lol: 

Loved tonight's two episodes!  :Big Grin:  Vicky Entwistle has been absolutely brilliant all the way through!  :Thumbsup:   :Rotfl:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Great two episodes tonight. Janice just made me laugh lol. She is so funny  :Big Grin:   I am glad she is coming back into it after her break. That's probably the main thing that stood out for me tonight. Tracy's scheming is getting a bit boring now and so is the model railway storyline. Overall rating 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## stacyefc

i think tracys funny but evil at the same time.

i thought it was funny when sally called janice vicky pollard

----------


## dddMac1

mondays episodes where brilliant.really enjoyed sally and Janice fighting can't wait till vicky Entwistle comes back

----------


## Richie_lecturer

She's not 'gone' just yet, she still has a few things to do beforehand.  :Ninja:  

P.S. I enjoyed Monday's episodes, good but not as good as previous episodes.  

6.5/10

----------


## littlemo

Anyone like Corrie tonight? not much went on really but I'm liking the start of the Matt/Ashley storyline. I wonder if Matt was telling the truth when he said his wife was pregnant? I suppose that could push him into wanting to see Josh. How much does Matt know about Ashely's life now? does he realise that Claire is Ashley's wife? or does he just think she's his nanny?

Janice and Les together tonight was quite funny. They do tend to reunite now and again. I didn't see what happened with her and Danny, but clearly it caused a lot of grief. 

How manipulative is Charlie?! Everybody has to sing to his tune, and this stuff with Tracey and Amy is disgusting. I can't believe Tracy is standing for it (at the moment), it's just wrong. I say at the moment because i'm sure we all have all heard a few spoilers about what's to come, good stuff! 

Danny, what a fool! He had everything he could possibly need, a wife that adored him, a great partnership in a business and now he's settled for Leanne Battersby, for godsake sort yourself out man! He's crazy, what is wrong with him?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Anyone like Corrie tonight? not much went on really but I'm liking the start of the Matt/Ashley storyline. I wonder if Matt was telling the truth when he said his wife was pregnant? I suppose that could push him into wanting to see Josh. How much does Matt know about Ashely's life now? does he realise that Claire is Ashley's wife? or does he just think she's his nanny?
> 
> Janice and Les together tonight was quite funny. They do tend to reunite now and again. I didn't see what happened with her and Danny, but clearly it caused a lot of grief. 
> 
> How manipulative is Charlie?! Everybody has to sing to his tune, and this stuff with Tracey and Amy is disgusting. I can't believe Tracy is standing for it (at the moment), it's just wrong. I say at the moment because i'm sure we all have all heard a few spoilers about what's to come, good stuff! 
> 
> Danny, what a fool! He had everything he could possibly need, a wife that adored him, a great partnership in a business and now he's settled for Leanne Battersby, for godsake sort yourself out man! He's crazy, what is wrong with him?


Yes. I thought it was very good tonight LittleMo. I really like the build up with the Ashley/Matt/Josh story and i think this storyline has a long way to go yet. Les and Janice were really funny tonight. Janice is a legend! and I am glad Danny regrets cheating on Frankie because it's obvious that he still loves her and i think he regrets chucking it away to be with Leanne Battersby  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   I felt sorry for Rosie at the end. I think Sally and Kevin should approve of Craig because there isn't really anything wrong with him and i hate Charlie!  :Smile:   Episode Rating: 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Yes. I thought it was very good tonight LittleMo. I really like the build up with the Ashley/Matt/Josh story and i think this storyline has a long way to go yet. Les and Janice were really funny tonight. Janice is a legend! and I am glad Danny regrets cheating on Frankie because it's obvious that he still loves her and i think he regrets chucking it away to be with Leanne Battersby   I felt sorry for Rosie at the end. I think Sally and Kevin should approve of Craig because there isn't really anything wrong with him and i hate Charlie!   Episode Rating: 8/10


Yes I agree about Craig, he's a really nice guy and should be respected by the Websters. Sally should really buck her ideas up, there's no need for all this animosity all the time. It's enought to drive you mad! 

I really love the fact that Matt's back. It was great watching that scene at the nursery where he was talking to Claire, and we were thinking you don't know who he is we do. It must be a really hard nursery to get into if he's putting his child down for it when his wife is 3 months pregnant. Couldn't he make up a story better than that?! Can't wait to see him coming face to face with Ashley again, that's going to be great!

----------


## dddMac1

last night was good.Janice was quite funny.the Matt Ashley and Josh storyline should be good.it's obvious that danny regrets cheating on Frankie.if Sally gave craig a chance and got to know him she would find that he is a nice guy and he is right for Rosie

----------


## Em

I feel sorry for Sally, she is deeply unhappy with her  life and is determined to give Rosie a "better" future - whether she wants it or not!

Aw, I miss Danny and Frankie being together - i liked them as a couple.

----------


## Katy

i missed it last night. Was Matt back? 

That will teach me for watching the football instead.

----------


## littlemo

> i missed it last night. Was Matt back? 
> 
> That will teach me for watching the football instead.


Yes Matt was back, he had quite a short scene in it but it was good. Claire and him were talking at the nursery and he was pretending he had come to enrole his baby in the school. Obviously Claire had no idea who he was. 

Which football were you watching? the England Vs Uraguay was on at 8.10. It was a good match.

----------


## stacyefc

i hope matt doesn't get little josh. i didn't notice until last night but isn't he so cute

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well he's better than baby Amy.  She is horrid.  :EEK!:   :Sick:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think Josh should stick with Ashley because after all, Matt decided to leave his son with Maxine and Ashley while he went off with his wife. I just think Josh should stay with Ashley until Josh grows up and decides for himself if he wants to see his father or not  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> I think Josh should stick with Ashley because after all, Matt decided to leave his son with Maxine and Ashley while he went off with his wife. I just think Josh should stay with Ashley until Josh grows up and decides for himself if he wants to see his father or not


Yes that does make sense, although I do feel a bit sorry for Matt. Fair enough he acted like a prat sleeping with Maxine and denting her and Ashley's marriage but watching him look at Josh tonight, it really did seem that he wanted to be part of his life. I think Ashley's the best person for Josh because he loves him unconditionally and that's what Maxine wanted for him. But then again Maxine didn't allow Matt to have access to Josh and she wouldn't have Matt be in their lives, so he wasn't really given the chance to prove himself a fit father. 

It's a tough one!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Good episode tonight, really enjoyed it.

So after 9 years we finally say goodbye to Janice Battersby.....




















































...or so we thought.   :Cool:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Good episode on Friday night. The best scene was Fiz and Janice at the end. It was so touching. I am glad they have toned Cilla down a bit because when she found out about Les sleeping with Janice in the Rovers, I thought she would fly off the handle and it would be over the top but it wasn't which was good  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

An ok episode tonight. The Roy/ Clifford railway story bored me though. I am not sure if anything will come out of this, I think it is just filler. I felt so sorry for Emily at the end about not knowing who she is anymore. I just wish Ed would give up on making Emily trying to forgive him. He should just leave knowing that he has tried his best. I think Sally is being really mean to Rosie saying that she will get as many jobs as possible so she can afford for her to go to boarding school. It's like she will do anything to get rid of her daughter  :Confused:   Overall 7/10  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

An OK episode, not great though.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## littlemo

It was alright, but I found myself bored through most of it. The only bit that I liked was the stuff with Les and Chesney and the Websters.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh well, it's been quite good lately so I suppose one bad episode won't harm.  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Freda's back.   :Cheer:  

Not a bad episode, flowed rather nicely.

7/10

----------


## Chris_2k11

Was anyone else quite shocked at how calm Cilla was tonight? I was expecting her to just start been all mouthy and kicking off as usual but she acted quite calmly. I think she really does feel quite betrayed. It was good to see a different side to her character.  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Was anyone else quite shocked at how calm Cilla was tonight? I was expecting her to just start been all mouthy and kicking off as usual but she acted quite calmly. I think she really does feel quite betrayed. It was good to see a different side to her character.


Yeah i was actually really surprised. I thought that she would have kicked off big time and it would be really over the top and badly acted but because her reaction was toned down tonight, I thought it was better acted  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah i was actually really surprised. I thought that she would have kicked off big time and it would be really over the top and badly acted but because her reaction was toned down tonight, I thought it was better acted


Yeah I know, I was surprised that Cilla took the news as calmly as she did. It was like she was in a total state of shock, and I just didn't think she loved Les as much as she showed tonight. I liked the way they showed Chesney's reaction to the news, he's such a great little actor.

----------


## dddMac1

good episode even though i don't like cilla i was suprised how calm she was last night   good Acting,finding Roy and whats his face Boring

----------


## CrazyLea

i missed sundays episode.. could someone tell me what happened please? if anything excitng/important happened.. thanks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> finding Roy and whats his face Boring


Oh yes I have to agree. Complete tosh!  :Wal2l:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I wonder if Clifford has a big red dog?  :Confused:

----------


## alan45

Brilliant first part of Corrie tonight.  Cant wait for part two. Sally has lost the plot

----------


## CrazyLea

> Brilliant first part of Corrie tonight.  Cant wait for part two. Sally has lost the plot


i was thinking the same! it was really good!  i feel sorry for sally a bit. she really is losing it.

----------


## littlemo

Absolutely fantastic episode tonight! Loving the Ashley/Matt storyline, it's really gripping. Also the stuff with Sally and Rosie, it was really emotional stuff. Not usually that much of a fan of Corrie, but it beat EE hands down tonight.

----------


## Pixie

the sally/rosie story line was really good tonight

----------


## Angeltigger

I thought Sally was really going to kill rosie and she looked well scared- did not understand what was going on with matt and Ashley when i read it on here! but found out on the show! Ashley had no right to shout at claire she was not to know! cilla was good not to back down from les as he called her the wrong name

Missed the secord part after the break- loved Rosie sister outside the fish & chips shop!

----------


## dddMac1

Brillian episode last night but Sally could of killed Rosie

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can't believe I missed all the drama with Sally & Rosie last night!  :Crying:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Catch the omnibus on ITV2 at the weekend.  :Smile: 

Don't bother with the 'significant other' soap, that was a load of rubbish yet again.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alan45

> 'significant other' soap, that was a load of rubbish yet again.


I hope you dont mean Emmerdale,   :Angry:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I knew someone would pick up on that.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:  

I meant the soap with a compass direction in its title.   :Nono:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hmm... who could you mean Richie?  :Ponder:  I can't possibly think  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

SouthSide?
NorthyOaks?
WestBours?

You decide..

----------


## Chris_2k11

> SouthSide?
> NorthyOaks?
> WestBours?
> 
> You decide..


lmao!  :Rotfl:  Hmm... it's a tough one Richie!

----------


## parkerman

It must be Crossroads then.............!

----------


## alan45

> It must be Crossroads then.............!


Is Th *WEST* Wing a soap  :Searchme:

----------


## Chris_2k11

We're going to get told off for going off-topic folks  :Nono:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Loved Corrie last night. Sally went mad and it was brilliant!!!!  :Big Grin:   Rosie's acting was great and the Ashley/Matt story seems to be coming to a head  :Smile:  
Overall 9/10  :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

Sally, Rosie and Kevin were very good last night! Well with the exception of Rosie's 'Mum's' most annoying thing ever!   :Mad:  
Didn't like Matt, he seemed really lifeless... very dull indeed - though Ashley was very good!   :Thumbsup:  
Hmm, I like this whole Kelly/Becky thing so far... I wonder what Kelly was in jail for? I'm guessing it's robbery but I think it would be good if it was something else, less obvious and more interesting  :Smile:

----------


## Keating's babe

I am glad that Janice has left the show.  Just a shame she is coming back.  :Thumbsdown:   She used to be an asset to the show when she first joined but lately she is just a caricature.  Cilla on the other hand has improved since joining and I'm glad we have got to see a softer side to her.  

The Webster storyline is fab and great acting from everyone.   :Thumbsup:  It makes you wonder though whether Kev and Sal actually realise they have a second daughter.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I think Ed and Eileen actually made a sweet couple.  And it's a different storyline which hasn't been done in the soaps.  How would you react coming face to face with the person who murdered your beloved? yes Ed has served his time and is a reformed man, but would you be able to forgive someone who killed a member of your family?

----------


## Katy

theres something now quite right with Becky the factory worker, i not quite worked out what. 

Les was funny. I enjoyed Angry Ashley as well, in the service station.

----------


## littlemo

> I enjoyed Angry Ashley as well, in the service station.


Yes, Ashley really told him didn't he! It was brilliant! And Corrie was very correct, as far as the law's concerned Ashley is Joshua's dad. I think Ashley's right in a lot of ways, he's brought Josh up, and he loves him more than anything. Maxine certainly wouldn't want Matt involved in Josh's life, she made that plain from the start. And the fact that he would turn up now out of the blue, when he has barely contacted Ashley since Maxine died is pretty selfish! 

I think Josh should be given the all the information when he's old enough to understand, and be allowed to make a decision to contact Matt or not, whatever he decides. It shouldn't be on Matt's terms. Matt may be the one with the money, but I think Ashley and Claire are the ones with the most love to give. 

I wonder how long the marriage to Charlie lasted after they left Weatherfield? not long I shouldn't wonder. Maybe her driving out with Matt on her arm, was her just wanting to seem like she'd won the battle, like she had to prove a point to Maxine.

----------


## dddMac1

Ashley has every right to keep Josh he has been there for him which is more than Matt, Matt should just leave him alone and let Josh decide when he is older .

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Good episode again last night, but I thought it was a little underwhelming throughout.  Peter Whalley is normally a good writer, but there just seemed to be a certain spark missing on Wednesday.

Nonetheless I enjoyed it, but I felt it could have been better.

6.5/10

----------


## littlemo

> Ashley has every right to keep Josh he has been there for him which is more than Matt, Matt should just leave him alone and let Josh decide when he is older .


Yeah I agree! I do sympathise with Matt's situation but he knew about Maxine being dead since she was, to turn up now just because his new wife can't have kids is selfish and unecessairy.

----------


## Siobhan

> Ashley has every right to keep Josh he has been there for him which is more than Matt, Matt should just leave him alone and let Josh decide when he is older .


I might be wrong but when maxine died, did they not have a paternity test and it was discovered Josh was Matt's but Matt said that Ashley could look after him. Is he allowed to go back on that now cause his current wife can't have kids? Is Ashley not the legal guardiant of Josh?

----------


## brooksyrules

yeah i thinks thats what happened

----------


## Chris_2k11

Johnny Briggs = Brilliant as always.

Leanne Battersby = Needed a good slap as always.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Aye, was marvellous tonight.  The winter of Mike Baldwin is setting in.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i did think that it was sad to see mike in that state now after so many years of being strong and when he asked for alma that was sad too

----------


## alan45

> Aye, was marvellous tonight.  The winter of Mike Baldwin is setting in.


The acting  by Johnny Briggs was superb. If he doesnt win a lifetime achievement award at the Soap awards this year there is no justice. June brown deservedly won it last year

----------


## dddMac1

good episode last night.it's really sad to see mike like this, good Acting From Johnny Briggs

----------


## Chris_2k11

How dare Matt just let himself in the back garden like that  :Nono: 

This Mike stuff is just getting better and better by the way.

----------


## alan45

Yet another superb bit of acting by Johnny Briggs. Absolutely Brilliant

----------


## Chris_2k11

Aww, what an emotional ending with Mike.  :Sad:  Two great episodes once again tonight. Corrie is definitely back on top form in my opinion. I criticised it back in 2005 when it was going through a rough patch with all the so-called 'comedy' being thrown at us, but it's picked up so much in the last few months and I think it's fantastic right now, especially with all this stuff with Mike going on. It's most definitely my favourite soap at the moment!  :Cheer:

----------


## chance

Brilliant episodes tonight,very very sad,excellent acting by jonny briggs.

----------


## littlemo

Fantastic! I really loved both episodes. When the first finished I couldn't wait for the second. Definetely Johnny Briggs was great, and Matt was his usual arrogant self. 

Audrey got involved in both storylines tonight, good day for her. Nice interaction between her and Matt, gave us a bit of past history, made us remember what actually happened back then. Ashley's putting too much of a burden on Claire. All this stuff with Matt is really making him hostile towards her and it's not right. And she can't be expected to fight Matt off when she's pregnant. Who wouldn't get a bit emotional faced with that proposition?! He doesn't seem to realise how distressed she is. And him calling Claire weak, she tried her best for crying out loud! I do feel for Ashley though, it's an awful situation to be in!

I'm glad Fiz wants to go travelling, you can't believe how narrowminded the people are in Weatherfield. Was it Kelly who said 'Why would you want to do that, your not a student!' It's like they think you've only got one chance and period in life to do this stuff, and if you miss it well that's it forever. You will be bored forever. And Kirk if you want to go away with Fiz just do it!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Great episodes, Johnny Briggs was the star of the show again.

Loved the reference to Elsie Tanner.  :Cool:

----------


## Cornishbabe

Great eppisode and great acting by johnny briggs. I cant believe danny is still after mikes money though

----------


## the_watts_rule

2 great episdoes last night! The Mike storyline is such a shame. Great Acting by Johnny Briggs.

The Ashley/Matt/Claire/Joshua storyline was good aswell.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> The Mike storyline is such a shame.


  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Keating's babe

Hats off to Johnny Briggs for his excellent portrayal of someone with Alzhiemers disease.   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  

Well done to Corrie for running the storyline which goes to show this disease can happen to anyone.  Hopefully it will make everyone more aware of this.

----------


## dddMac1

mondays two episodes where good,this storyline is quite interesting it highlights the issue well done to Johnny Briggs great acting

----------


## Siobhan

I haven't watched corrie is such a long time but I caught the repeats yesterday and I have to say Johnny Briggs is a fantastic actor. Felt so sorry for Dreary and Ken, when he didn't recognise them. He is doing a blinding job on this issue. Well done corrie  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## stacyefc

i think the mike storyline is really sad.

i think ashley is being really horrible to claire over josh/matt storyline.

----------


## littlemo

> i think the mike storyline is really sad.
> 
> i think ashley is being really horrible to claire over josh/matt storyline.


Yes I agree on both counts. I really hated Ashley's behaviour tonight, it's really strange for him to be acting in this way. You'd think he'd be doing everything he can to protect Claire, her being pregnant with his baby, but it's like he couldn't care less how she feels. Fred's words didn't help. Ashley should open his eyes to what Claire actually does for him. She's looked after Josh since he was a baby, it's clear she's besotted with him. Ashley just doesn't seem to realise. Anyway he soon will.

And she was right about Maxine, she certainly wasn't a saint. Clare's much better suited to Ashley. Although opposites do attract.

----------


## stacyefc

i know the way he acted when matt grabbed josh how did he expect claire to grab josh off him he's alot stronger than her

----------


## littlemo

> i know the way he acted when matt grabbed josh how did he expect claire to grab josh off him he's alot stronger than her


Exactly! It's about time he thought about Claire, and putting his family first, instead of Matt.

----------


## dddMac1

Ashley should put claire first,but he is scared of losing Josh Because it's all he has got left of Maxine

----------


## parkerman

> mondays two episodes where good,this storyline is quite interesting it highlights the issue well done to Johnny Briggs great acting


I agree that Johnny Briggs is a great actor. But I think we shouldn't overlook the part Bradley Walsh is playing in all this as well. Another great piece of acting. The two together are really making this story work well.

----------


## Keating's babe

You are right Bradley has also been fantastic.  Somehow I think he won't swindle Mike.

Ashley is behaving like a complete prat.  Poor Claire - and he didn't even bother going with her to her appointment.  :EEK!:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I agree that Johnny Briggs is a great actor. But I think we shouldn't overlook the part Bradley Walsh is playing in all this as well. Another great piece of acting. The two together are really making this story work well.


Hear hear to all of that.  :Clap: 

Corrie is fantastic atm, putting its main rival to shame.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Somehow I think he won't swindle Mike.


I don't think he will either.  :Smile:  Lets hope he dumps that money mad bitch Leanne instead!  :Cheer:

----------


## shannisrules

yeh ive noticed that danny seems to be having second thoughts lets hope he gets rid of leanne and looks after his father before its too late

----------


## parkerman

Whilst I find the Mike Baldwin story very moving and well acted by all those concerned, the scriptwriters have made some major errors regarding power of attorney and enduring power of attorney. As things stand at the moment, Danny could not possibly have enduring power of attorney, he could only have power of attorney which means that Mike could, if he wishes still sign his own cheques etc.

Before getting enduring power of attorney, the three closest relatives have to be written to and asked if they have any objections to (in this case) Danny being given enduring power. Which means that Adam, Jamie and ? would all be able to object.

I have just been through all this with my mother-in-law, so I know what happens.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think the question mark that you mentioned is his son mark

----------


## Chris_2k11

Great episode tonight. Enjoyed it.

----------


## parkerman

> i think the question mark that you mentioned is his son mark


That's the one. Thanks.  :Cheer:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Another really good episode tonight.  Loved the flashbacks of Alma, really good.  Fred was great too at the end.  The guy who plays Matt Ramsden is still such a crap actor, he should follow his family tradition and work in a Fish & Chip shop, hopefully to be chucked in the batter mix.  

The rest was OK, filler-ish really.

8/10

----------


## dddMac1

another great episode last night.Maria's face when Molly only gave her 50p from her and Tyrones bank bank acount.the Flashbacks of Alma where good it's really heartbreaking to see Mike like this

----------


## shannisrules

i love violets new hairstyle has she had it cut or something aso loved the windups between jason sarah and violet

----------


## Chris_2k11

An OK couple of episodes tonight. Not great but fairly good.  :Smile:  

Sarah becomes more irritating by the day.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes OK tonight, but a drop on the recent high standards that's for sure.

Sarah must go.  That stuff in the Rovers was terrible.   :Thumbsdown: 

Kate Ford must also go.  Another dire performance from this innoculous actress.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i have got to say violet was on top form when she acted like her and jason had been talking just as sarah got back that was cracking, sarah deserved it

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh i also have to comment on tracys terrible fake crying, come on tracy you can do better than that,  that was so sad when mike phoned his friend to say he had a cracker in his house but couldnt remember her name coronation streeet is showing the real effects of alzheimers and he is playing it so well

----------


## chance

Good eppy tonight,sad when mike and deirdre were dancing and she cried.Cant stand sarah blimmin lou! Is Danny trying to get mike in to a home by suggesting that health spa type place?

----------


## Cornishbabe

The whole deirdree mike scene was sad. BUt great acting form them both.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I didn't think much of tonight's episode. Nowhere near as good as some of the previous ones...

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i loved the look on sarahs face when violet told her about the proposal, violet was always quiet around sarah and jason when they got together but at last violet can play fire with fire.  but the mike scenes were so sad maybe he should give the home a thought

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I thought that was very good myself.  

The Mike and Deirdre conversation was great.  It was nice to hear a few mentions of Len Fairclough and the fantastic Eddie Yeates.  :Cool:   Takes me well back.  :Embarrassment: 

The Violet stuff was OK, but Charlie and Tracy is a bore, not helped by Kate Ford's woeful 'acting'.  :Thumbsdown: 

7-7.5
/10

----------


## dddMac1

good episode last night.it was sad when Mike and Deidre where dancing but the conversation was good, sarah overreacted with Jason

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dont think sarah over reacted with jason thats a bit of a blow dont you think finding out that your boyfriend proposed to his ex while he was still with you, thats got to hurt

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I Have To Say Leanne Battersbay has Sunk Low But Letting Mike Take Her Out Shopping To Get A New Wardrobe That Is Low He Has Alzheimers Thats Bad, And Danny Seems To Be Softening To Mike

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Last night was quite poor IMO, worst episode in ages.

The Leanne/Mike/Danny stuff was good, while Blanche was on top form as ever, as was Audrey.

The rest was bad though.  Jason and Sarah - zzzzzzzzzz;  the Rovers rota - zzzzzzzzz, and saved for last, Tracy/Charlie - zzzzzzzzzzzz.  Kate Ford =  :Thumbsdown:   :Mad: 

This smoking/hot-pot business sounds good though, very realistic and in keeping with modern events.   :Thumbsup: 

5/10

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I Do Actually THINK I Saw A Glimse Of Humanity In Danny When He Found Out Leanne Let Mike Take Her Shopping,  But Yeah Apart From That The Street Do Need Some Storylines And Quick

----------


## parkerman

> Last night was quite poor IMO, worst episode in ages.
> 
> Kate Ford =  
> 
> 5/10


How about a new soap starring Kate Ford and Louisa Lytton?

 :Thumbsup:  ...er, I mean  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im not wanting to sound stupid but whos louisa lytton

----------


## parkerman

She plays Ruby in Eastenders...

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i like her okay sure she hasnt hadf any major storylines but give her time i think she has a lot of potential when is she coming back

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Last night was quite poor IMO, worst episode in ages.


My god, somebody catch me before I faint!  :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Why Chris?  I'm impartial.  I'll say when something's good and when something's bad.  Even you have preferred Corrie to other soaps lately.  It's been on the up again since Summer, and the last couple of months have been fantastic.  However with the Matt Ramsden storyline ending (which was great despite the awful wooden Dr Ramsden returning), and the likes of Kate Ford getting more airtime with this current fake abortion business as Tracy Barlow, it was bound to hit a rough patch sooner or later, despite the excellent Mike stuff right now.  At least it was good enough for 5 out of 10, for me.  I can count on one hand how many times EE has rated as high as 5 so far this year, but that's for another thread!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> How about a new soap starring Kate Ford and Louisa Lytton?
> 
>  ...er, I mean


Don't, please, no!

If those two are to combine, it should only be for bonfire night.

----------


## Cornishbabe

um why did sara just say yes to jasons proposal is she totally stupid

----------


## alan45

> um why did sara just say yes to jasons proposal is she totally stupid


Yes and getting stupider by the minute   :Sick:   :Wal2l:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Eileen's reaction was totally OTT.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Cornishbabe

Why the hell. This is total madness.

----------


## alan45

> Eileen's reaction was totally OTT.


For me it was the only bright spark in the tedious Sarah and Jason crapology

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a stupid episode. Didn't like that at all.

----------


## shannisrules

okay that was weired saarah was having a go at thim then o yes jason ill marry you a bit unrealistic plus does sarah actually think it really gets on violets nerves?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

maybe being engaged to one grimshaw isnt enough she wanted the two of them but i think their perfect together because she is a total bunny boiler, who else would put up with her

----------


## alan45

It amazes me that Jason can go out with the super mature Violet and end up proposing to the totally immature Sarah. It must be a sex thing. Thats the only explanation I cancome up with

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Pretty rubbish episode tonight. I hate Sarah  :Mad:   and i don't think she honestly loves Jason because of the way she hated him and then accepted his proposal straight away by saying "ok" then wanting to announce the engagement in front of Violet. She just accepted Jason's proposal to get back at Violet i think  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

What a load of rubbish once again.  

The Sarah and Jason stuff was absolute tripe as usual, but I enjoyed the Gail and Eileen stuff.  

The Shelley stuff bored me senseless too.  Can't wait for her to leave.  

Blimey Corrie is getting nearly as bad as EastEnders.  That must mean Corrie is bad.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

4.5/10

----------


## shannisrules

oy eastenders is good ill have you know lol, but that was a pretty rubbuish episode eileen went a bit far with all the slaps made it a little unrealistic and unbelievable dont even get me started on jason and sarah ...what a child sarah is acting like!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'm talking about the state of that show over the last three years, it's not a swipe at the show itself.  

Back on topic, I hope this nonsense gets balanced out with the Mike stuff now, as it really is tedious.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

maybe corrie are trying to re live the fight in the streets between gail and eileen in their dressing gowns because it might easily happen the way the kids are acting and the fact that eileen likes violet

----------


## *-Rooney-*

congratulations to johnny briggs for his acting though no complaints here he is really showing all sides of the disease  :Cheer:  he will be a missed character though  :Crying:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> congratulations to johnny briggs for his acting though no complaints here he is really showing all sides of the disease  he will be a missed character though


Yeah i am going to miss Mike. The street won't be the same without him but i am sure Corrie can survive without him. Hopefully tonight's double whammy will be better than last night's episode  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Much better tonight.  :Smile: 

The first ep was a bit average, but the second was very good.  Highlights came from the Mike/Baldwin stuff and the Platts household.

6/10 for first and 7.5/10 for second.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Really liked tonight's two episodes. They were brilliant. The Mike storyline is being portrayed really well and i think Jamie cares for Mike much more than Danny and i think he should stay at home to be looked after. The Platts were excellent tonight but i don't think it is Phil sending the strange cards, i think he can lose his temper at times. Becky is really weird especially when she told Kelly to punch Norris and when she threatened Norris saying to leave Kelly alone. Ronnie's flirting with Charlie is sooo boring but it's nice to see Tracy and Steve talking like adults about Amy and Amy's character has changed. Sarah was ok tonight, much more bearable unlike last night. Overall 9/10  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I didn't enjoy tonight's episode. Found them quite boring. It didn't feel like much was going on...

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ronnie was acting like she had a split personality tonight first even in the pub she is leading charlie on when tracy or steve werent looking and back at the flat she was still doing it then she suddenly changed and left what was that all about

----------


## alan45

> I didn't enjoy tonight's episode. Found them quite boring. It didn't feel like much was going on...


I thought the Mike stuff was brilliant tonight. I think Ronnie is playing a dangerous game with the odious Charlie though

----------


## littlemo

> I thought the Mike stuff was brilliant tonight. I think Ronnie is playing a dangerous game with the odious Charlie though


Yeah, but I don't really care about Ronnie anymore, I think she's being really horrible. Steve deserves much better than her. Karen was a bit manipulative, but she wasn't evil. Bring Karen back!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well it does show from ronnies past that she likes dangerous men i think she is just using steve until someone more exciting comes along and wants her but i wouldnt want to be the one when tracy found out or even worse when charlie found out hes being taken for a ride

----------


## alan45

> Yeah, but I don't really care about Ronnie anymore, I think she's being really horrible. Steve deserves much better than her. Karen was a bit manipulative, but she wasn't evil. Bring Karen back!


It's obvious that her character is going so they are giving her a personality makeover as they seem to do in all soaps. After all look at your charcater in EE  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im confused what character in eastenders

----------


## parkerman

All of them!  :Cheer:   :Smile:   :Clap:

----------


## dddMac1

last nights episode was ok corrie are potraying Mikes illness really well

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Great episode tonight again. The Mike storyline i really like at the moment. I think it's being portrayed really well and it's heartbreaking especially seeing everyone's reactions. The Ronnie/Charlie/Tracy stuff was ok but i don't really like Ronnie as a character. Overall 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## stacyefc

i don't like ronnie either, i don't get what she was doing on monday nights epiode why was she flirting with charlie the way she was

----------


## alan45

The problem is Ronnie has been axed and now the scriptwriters dont give two flyin fuc*s about he o her character

----------


## littlemo

> i don't like ronnie either, i don't get what she was doing on monday nights epiode why was she flirting with charlie the way she was


Because she can! I think she's one of those women that needs to be the centre attention. She really annoys me. She's got a great guy in Steve. But if she wants to go down the same road that she did with her husband, that's up to her, isn't it?! We know she won't because she's leaving, but she would do if she got anymore embroiled in Charlie.

----------


## stacyefc

no but what imean is it was out of the blue she never speaks to charlie and then on monday she was fliritng like mad with him, i just didn't get it.

anyway i heard that steve will get with frankie soon

----------


## Johnny Allen

All I can say is thank goodness that Sarah and Jason weren't in it too much. Im really enjoying the Deidre and Mike stuff-very touching.

----------


## dddMac1

another good episode last night wonder if Les knows about mikes illness

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> another good episode last night wonder if Les knows about mikes illness


Yeah i was wondering about that as well because Les didn't seem to be really knowing what's going on when Mike stormed into his house. I thought he would know though. Another good episode tonight, the Mike storyline was as good as usual and i felt sorry for Sean but it was great to see him and Jamie talking and Jamie telling Sean that he would find someone one day. It was really touching. 9/10  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Above average tonight.

Mike stuff was great as always.  Also the stuff with Danny and Jamie was good.

Liked Sean and Jamie's chat.  

Becky/Kelly stuff - zzzzzzz

Blanche is great but I felt she was a bit forced tonight with this Rovers boycott storyline.

6.5/10

----------


## Johnny Allen

Bradley Walsh is showing what a fine actor he is, his range within the soap has been nothing short of excellence, and for a natural comic he is showing what a fine actor he is going to be. Good episode, as Richie said the Becky and Kelly stuff is tiring, two very pointless characters. Blanche- well now there is a comic genius.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i know when i was watching that i was surprised that les was unaware about mike especially since his daughter leanne is the current carer of him. I know les is sort of an outcast but the story of mike surly everyone knows about him, whether they liked him or not

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I Do Have To Admit That  Johnny Briggs Has Acted Mike Baldwins Part So Well Its Unbelieveable, He Does Deserve A Long Time Standing Award

----------


## Richie_lecturer

..But I swear I saw him sitting down the other day.  :Confused: 

The cheat.  :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> ..But I swear I saw him sitting down the other day. 
> 
> The cheat.


lmao!  :Rotfl:  You crack me up!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Apart from the consistently brilliant Mike stuff, tonight's episode was not good.  :Nono:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Apart from the consistently brilliant Mike stuff, tonight's episode was not good.


I have to agree with everything you said Birks_2k4. The Monday double episodes are usually the best of the week's Corrie episodes so it should be better tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> I have to agree with everything you said Birks_2k4. The Monday double episodes are usually the best of the week's Corrie episodes so it should be better tomorrow


I agree with both of you. The Mike bits were yhe only good bit in tonights show

----------


## stacyefc

i wathced it and i can't even remember what happened last night.  i just remember mike was having a drink in the pub

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

The double episode of Corrie tonight was great. The Mike storyline was brilliant as well and it's also very sad as well. In the first episode, i thought Leanne was really going to lose it with Mike and it just shows that she and everyone else is finding it tough to look after him. It was good how they reflected Mike getting mixed up with Mark and Adam (i think) and he thought Adam went off with his wife to be and not him. Les is really serious adopting Chesney as well. It really shows that Les really wants to be a proper father to Chesney. I wonder if him lying about his criminal record would effect his chances though?? Kym Marsh also made her debut as Michelle as well, her debut wasn't too bad. Overall 9/10  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i have to say that everyone knows the state of mind mike is in now and that its hard to look after him, so i think it is totally wrong for danny to expect leanne who isnt related to look after him every day

----------


## Richie_lecturer

What a great set of episodes tonight, in particular the second one.  :Cheer:   :Clap: 

The Mike stuff was superb.  It was really heartbreaking stuff to watch.  Great performance from Rupert Hill too, who's really improved lately.  Nice to see Mark back in the show, but the same can't be said for wooden Adam.  :Thumbsdown: 

The singing stuff was a bit dull.  I hope Kym Marsh is just in it for 4 episodes.

The Blanche/Rita stuff in the Rovers was good too, as was the stuff at the Battersbys.  

All in all a very good night for Coronation Street.  Sadly only two episodes left of Mike Baldwin.  :Sad: 

1st ep:  7.5/10;
2nd ep:  8.5/10.

----------


## alan45

What a superb couple of episodes tonigh. Brilliant, just brilliant.

----------


## parkerman

I agree. Johnny Briggs is just brilliant. Bradley Walsh is also great. They are really both acting their socks off and making this story the tear-jerker it should be.

The stuff with Chesney, Les and Cilla was really good as well. And provided a nice comic counterpoint to the intensity of the Mike Baldwin scenes.

----------


## RealityGap

The MIke scenes are just fantastic it is nice to see that they are keeping it real and showing how the family is pulling appart all believing that they know best for the person involved.  

Johnny Briggs is really doing such a great job I just want to reach in and pull him out and keep him safe - not feelings I have ever had for Mike believe me!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i have to say that everyone knows the state of mind mike is in now and that its hard to look after him, so i think it is totally wrong for danny to expect leanne who isnt related to look after him every day


I agree with you. Danny just uses Leanne as Mike's carer. It would be good if he took more responsibility for Mike's well-being and i don't think they should put Mike in a home. I am sure if all the Baldwins worked together than they could all manage to look after Mike.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I liked the rolling credits last night too.  I thought that made it extra special.  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i must have missed that what happened

----------


## Richie_lecturer

They had the final scene in the rain in a park near Mark's house.  Jamie and Frankie were walking a soaking Mike back to the car and as they walked away with their backs to the camera, the credits started rolling.  Normally at the end of the final scene we have the blue background, but this time it didn't fade in until the second half of the credits.

----------


## stacyefc

i thought mondays episode was really good and really sad.  i think the part is being palyed brilliant by johnny briggs

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> i thought mondays episode was really good and really sad.  i think the part is being palyed brilliant by johnny briggs


i have to say though on monday i was totally shocked when mark opened the door, it is good to see that there are some actors/actresses that are willing to come back into an episode for a farewell or a funeral etc

----------


## chance

Feel quite sorry for Penny as she was kinda pushed out of the way by Danny,so she couldnt really get involved with the helping of Mike.Leanne is just a selfish b****.If i were Danny i'd get rid! By the way..is sthe actress pregnant in real life,either that or that dressing gown she wears makes her look huge!

----------


## littlemo

> Feel quite sorry for Penny as she was kinda pushed out of the way by Danny,so she couldnt really get involved with the helping of Mike.Leanne is just a selfish b****.If i were Danny i'd get rid! By the way..is sthe actress pregnant in real life,either that or that dressing gown she wears makes her look huge!


Yes. Jane Danson is pregnant, and they aren't writing it into the storyline.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well today's the day folks!  :Sad:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yep, after 30 years it's the end of an era.  I'm sure (with the exception of Ray Langton), this is the first death of a long standing Corrie character (I don't classify Alma as one of these), since Alf Roberts died of a stroke in 1999, after 38 years in Corrie (he joined just after it started).

Don't forget to watch Farewell Mike straight after the episode at 8pm as well.  Go on, you know how rubbish BBC1 is at 8pm on a Friday night these days.  :Nono:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I dunno wether to watch it or not as im not really a corrie fan anymore but if i do i deffinately will not be watching Farewell Mike im to dedicated to BBC1 Monday Tuesday Thursdays and Fridays

----------


## no1abbafan

Thought there would be more opinions on tonights episode but obviously not or everyone is overcome. I thought it was a brill episode, and Corrie is not a favourite of mine - If Johnny Briggs doesn't get an award for his acting then there is no justice. It was pure class.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Don't get me wrong, I thought it was good, but it could have been so much better IMO.  

I thought Danny and Jamie were good again tonight.  The scene at the end was nice too, though I would have preferred the aerial scene at the end to go over the credits, rather than the bland ITV generic background.

My main gripe with the episode was not just Mike somehow getting back to Weatherfield on foot, but also the 'filler' stuff.  The Liz/Vernon/Michelle stuff is painful to watch, and without the likes of Sally and Janice in Underworld, the scenes with those left (Kelly/Joanne et al) were dull.

I think if John Fay had written this instead of Darren, I would have been very pleased with the outcome.  When I saw Darren's name on the opening titles, I feared it wouldn't be a perfect end for Johnny Briggs that he so richly deserved, and I was sortof proved right.  I think the funeral will be much better though, when that happens.  It looks good from the pictures I've seen.

The episode aside, it's been a privilege to have grown up with Mike Baldwin.  Johnny Briggs has been a great servent to Coronation Street for 29 and a half years, and the place will be much poorer without him.  The storyline of his downfall has been excellent on the whole, and I have really enjoyed it.  The excellent 'Farewell Mike' show straight after the episode was also great.  Best of luck to Johnny on his retirement.

End of an era.

6.5/10

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i have to agree the whole mike story line up to now has been acted out so brilliantly so i was expecting a sadder exit, i thought i would be in tears because it has so great since he came back.

maybe i was just expecting too much

----------


## Johnny Allen

Yeah I was left underwhelmed, all this big build up and all the great acting Johnny Briggs had produced, and it didn't really meet with a massive climax, I was expecting myself to cry buckets, but I didn't cry at all, and I think Deidre should have come out onto the street.

All the other stuff was predictable, I particulary dislike this whole Kelly and that other girl (the psycho one) stuff, it's just dull

----------


## Abbie

last night was amazing , it jas been really well acted through out as well, just amazing

----------


## parkerman

I have to say I agree with you Richie. I was a bit disappointed in Mike's final episode. The whole storyline had been brilliant and the lead up this week too was very good, but I did find it totally inplausible that Mike managed to get out of the hospital without being spotted and then even managed to get back to Coronation Street. 

Johnny Brigggs, William Roache, Bradley Walsh and the others involved were brilliant as usual, but I feel they were let down at the end by the script.

----------


## Abbie

i do agree and thought they would of done something a bit bigger than they did, but i think the way they did touched many peoples hearts and i liked the way they brought the other oldest memebers of the street around him

----------


## angelblue

I dont know an about anyone else but i dont really watch but i have lately.

It was heartbreaking to see how scared mike was awww bless 

The end made me cry when danny held his dad in his arm and rocked him that was so sad   :Crying:  

Great performance from everyone involved   :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Johnny Brigggs, William Roache, Bradley Walsh and the others involved were brilliant as usual, but I feel they were let down at the end by the script.


I didn't think William Roache was very good at all.

Bad acting - especially the bit where he went "Oh no you don't Baldwin!" as he was about to die.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Abbie

> The end made me cry when danny held his dad in his arm and rocked him that was so sad


I know that was the bit that got me too, i mean oh my gosh it just got me very emotional

----------


## alan45

I was fortunate to miss all the trailers for his death so my hopes were not built up to expect more than what actually happened.  Having watched it twice now I feel that the whole thing was well handled. True some of the script may have been less than 100% I feel in the end it was well handled. I think the major parts of the storyline are yet to come. Tonights episode should be good as the news sinks in with the residents of Britains favourite street and the inevitable sibling rivalry erupts.

----------


## Abbie

I know im looking forward to tonights episode, to see how danny copes with stuff

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Adam has used the fake tan too much he was so tangoed last night. 

Deirdre to Ken: I did love him 

Why would you tell your husband that you loved the man you cheated on him with.

Blanche as usual was hilarious.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well they used to go out with one another in Mike's early years on the Street, before they split up.  Of course soon after Deirdre married Ken the first time, Mike and Deirdre embarked on the big affair.

----------


## Abbie

> I think Adam has used the fake tan too much he was so tangoed last night. 
> .


I know oh my god his face! i really couldnt stop laughing

----------


## Chris_2k11

Does that Becky lass remind anyone of a scruffy version of Frankie? lol  :Embarrassment:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah a little, god is she weird

----------


## littlemo

I feel sorry for Danny at the moment. He did do the best he could for Mike. I feel Adam and Jamie are ganging up on him. 

What happened with Leanne hurt the family, but they can't say he didn't care about his dad?! And Jamie didn't know Mike very well. He got close to him during the last few months of his life, when he was vulnerable. Mike has done some pretty bad stuff in his life. What with business deals and affairs?!He certainly wasn't whiter than white. He may have even done worse things than Danny in his day.

I wonder if Jamie would help Danny out if he went the same way?!

----------


## Johnny Allen

Goodness me I was bored with Corrie tonight, the Rita and Norris thing was highly amusing, but this whole Joanne and Kelly thing is tedious and the stupid glances Adam and Jamie kept giving Danny were repetitive, I swear I think Adam is in love with Jamie.

----------


## Chris_2k11

It was quite a boring couple of episodes wasn't it? Very slow moving and it felt like nothing much was happening at all. So i'm afraid it's a thumbs down to tonight's two episodes from me.  :Thumbsdown:   :Sad:

----------


## Siobhan

I know I am a few episodes to late but I watch the repeat on sunday of Mike dying and I have to say, I was not impressed at all.. I thought it would have been sadder but it didn't do anything for me... I was expecting a better goodbye but the acting from both Mike and Ken were brilliant

----------


## shannisrules

mikes exit should have been better than it was everytime i see adam he reminds me of my biology teacher he looks so much like him they are almost identical!

----------


## Abbie

> I feel sorry for Danny at the moment. He did do the best he could for Mike. I feel Adam and Jamie are ganging up on him. 
> 
> What happened with Leanne hurt the family, but they can't say he didn't care about his dad?!


I know i think exactly the same i think they are being really unfiar

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Anyone see the repeat of the Deirdre/Mike/Ken Love Triangle episode (1983) today?  What a classic!  Great to see ITV kept the old opening credits with the Granada slide at the beginning, and the old ad breaks.  What I enjoyed about those days was the lack of 'silly' characters and the long scenes.  When you think of soaps these days you have loads of short scenes.  Back in the old days, like today's episode, you could count the number of scenes on your hand.  The Ken/Deirdre affair dialogue was outstanding, totally intimate.  Also great to see the likes of Stan and Hilda Ogden, Annie Walker, Len Fairclough, Albert Tatlock, Ivy from Baldwin's factory, Eddie Yeates, and Bet Lynch (before she became a drag queen - haven't seen those characters in years.  It was a shame ironically that most of these characters left within the next 2 or 3 years.  

Anyway, absolute corker.  They don't make them like that anymore.

9.5/10

----------


## Johnny Allen

tonights episode was bad, Im sorry but it was, having to put up with that Adam's one note constant expression, wooden performance and overall dreadful acting has made Corrie almost unbearable. I hate to pin point one particular performer but how this man ever made it into the acting business is a joke. The way he went to threaten Danny was just utterly laughable. Thank god for Bradley Walsh putting in fine consistent performances. Im telling you now if I have to keep seeing boring Adam keeping whining I will be switching of all together.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I missed tonight's episode.

Agree about Adam, he is awful, absolutely dreadful.  He won't stop me watching Corrie however.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I missed it too. Who got the will then??

----------


## *-Rooney-*

jamie and warren got 5000 each adam got 10,000 and the rest went to danny

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh great, I bet Leanne's having a field day!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chance

> jamie and warren got 5000 each adam got 10,000 and the rest went to danny


Didnt Mark get anything?......

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Oh great, I bet Leanne's having a field day!


Nope, she's having a baby, well Jane Danson is.  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Didnt Mark get anything?......


no mark didnt get anything, he comes back for the funeral

----------


## chance

Was that because of mark sleeping with linda although mike did forget about that didnt he?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah he did forget about it but when he went to marks a few weeks ago it came back to him

----------


## chance

but hadnt mike already done the will then,therefore leaving mark something as he'd forgotton about the linda thing?

----------


## Abbie

> Nope, she's having a baby, well Jane Danson is.


LOL so is she leaving soon or staying cos i would of that she is leaving for a while

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah but danny was manipulating him towards the end and he always reminded him about a son and his girlfriend

----------


## Em

> LOL so is she leaving soon or staying cos i would of that she is leaving for a while


she will have to leave, but they are writing the pregnancyin i think

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> LOL so is she leaving soon or staying cos i would of that she is leaving for a while


She's leaving soon for a while to have her baby.  Not sure when though, however the bump is getting quite big, so should be soon!  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

The character Leanne will NOT be pregnant, that is official, trust me.  :Smile:

----------


## Em

> The character Leanne will NOT be pregnant, that is official, trust me.


really? cant remember where i read that but i remember it because it was saying she wouldnt need to hide behind coats and tables.

i think it could have been a good storyline though - and deepen her grip on danny

----------


## Abbie

> really? cant remember where i read that but i remember it because it was saying she wouldnt need to hide behind coats and tables.
> 
> i think it could have been a good storyline though - and deepen her grip on danny


 yer lol it would of been a interesting storyline but now danny is just annoying me he doesnt deserve to be a father again

----------


## Chris_2k11

Nooo we don't want a mini Leanne  :Sick:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I Like Leanne Will She Be Coming Back After Mat Leave

----------


## Em

> Nooo we don't want a mini Leanne


aw bless a mini chav with a dodgy hairband

----------


## Abbie

> Nooo we don't want a mini Leanne


awwww lol i like her its danny who is getting on my nerevs lately

----------


## Johnny Allen

Danny is by far the only person worth watching, if I have to see to much of Sam Robertson having to act tough I shall switch of tonight, or actually I might just sit back watch and laugh at the man trying to act his way out of a paper bag.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> aw bless a mini chav with a dodgy hairband


lmao  don't put pictures in my head!  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> Danny is by far the only person worth watching, if I have to see to much of Sam Robertson having to act tough I shall switch of tonight, or actually I might just sit back watch and laugh at the man trying to act his way out of a paper bag.


Dont watch tomorrow nights episode then, he does his panto hard man act again at the funeral check it out here

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Dont watch tomorrow nights episode then, he does his panto hard man act again at the funeral check it out here


Thanks for the heads up Alan I may sit down and watch it for a good old laugh, nothing funnier than see some bad actor act hard.

----------


## alan45

Yes he really is pitiful. I just hope he never discovers the real will or else he will be back in the future. He just does not have the ability to become a full time member of Corrie

----------


## Richie_lecturer

If only his mum didn't change her mind at the last minute at the abortion clinic.  :Wal2l:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> If only his mum didn't change her mind at the last minute at the abortion clinic.


Richie!                     :EEK!:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Not that I'm encouraging abortion of course.  :Smile: 

P.S. Chris and co, you may not know the history of Adam Barlow, that's why you might get the wrong idea about the abortion thing.  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode tonight. The fighting between the Baldwin/Barlows was the best thing about the episode, with Gail recieving a birthday card from "Richard Hillman" at a close 2nd. I am glad Tyrone and Molly are happy together. They really suit each other unlike Tyrone and Maria. I think Maria was just jealous when she saw Tyrone and Molly together. Overall 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dont think its that adam is a bad actor i think its his dundonian accent that puts others off

----------


## Johnny Allen

> i dont think its that adam is a bad actor i think its his dundonian accent that puts others off


trust me Shaza he's a bad actor, although his accent is bad as well.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well he sounds lilke the rest of the dundonians i know

----------


## stacyefc

please can someone let me know what happened on last nights corrie? i missed it i was in the pub

----------


## *-Rooney-*

gail got b-day card from hillman. leanne told danny she wasnt going to the funeral, then to get on the rest of the families good side he told frankie and jamie he told leanne not to come, then when he got home leanne said she changed her mind and wanted to be there for him. so everyone knows thatll cause a few waves at the funeral

----------


## stacyefc

> gail got b-day card from hillman. leanne told danny she wasnt going to the funeral, then to get on the rest of the families good side he told frankie and jamie he told leanne not to come, then when he got home leanne said she changed her mind and wanted to be there for him. so everyone knows thatll cause a few waves at the funeral



so didn't i miss much then?  it doesn't sound like it was that good last night

----------


## *-Rooney-*

you didnt .
ken asked danny to give the inheritance to adam is he mad

----------


## littlemo

> you didnt .
> ken asked danny to give the inheritance to adam is he mad


I feel Danny should give Adam something. Maybe not the factory, but perhaps Mike's villa in Spain. He does deserve something. I don't like Adam though, I must admit. His character gets on my nerves. 

I think it is much better for Danny to run the factory, he's a much better boss.

----------


## stacyefc

i think adams ok.  i like danny but i wish him and leanne split up.

----------


## littlemo

> i think adams ok.  i like danny but i wish him and leanne split up.


Yeah I think people would have a lot more respect for Danny if he dumped Leanne. People must see that a lot of what's going on at the moment is down to her. Her behaviour just after the will was read (when she was in the Rovers drinking champagne) was disgusting! Danny walked out! It was even too distasteful for him! 

The one thing Danny must absolutely never do is marry Leanne! That way he will never be obligated to give her anything. Everything that Mike has given Danny should go to Jamie and Warren eventually. Also Frankie will have to get half in the divorce. Has their divorce been finalised yet?! I don't think so.

----------


## stacyefc

i don't think so either. i think danny still loves frankie however he is not helping matters by being with leanne cos frankie and jamie will never speak to him why he is with her

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It's Mike's funeral tonight.  :Sad:

----------


## Johnny Allen

Yeah it is Richie and we have to put up with more pathetic arguments. I tell you it comes to something when in an episode I enjoy the Tyronne and Molly storyline rather than the other stuff. Frankly I am glad Danny got the lot, Ken has no right whatsoever to speak to Danny like that, why should he give Adam anything?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

after all danny's plotting i cant see him giving him anything any way. i mean while danny and leanne where looking after him how many times did adam come to see him, not once

----------


## Johnny Allen

> after all danny's plotting i cant see him giving him anything any way. i mean while danny and leanne where looking after him how many times did adam come to see him, not once


exactly, Adam doesn't deserve anything.

----------


## alan45

> exactly, Adam doesn't deserve anything.


Yes I think its a bit much him expecting anything when as you say he never even bothered with mike. At least Danny has put something into the business

----------


## Chris_2k11

Is it just me or is Frankie's acting a bit bad tonight?

----------


## shannisrules

does anyone think pennys hat was a bit ott didnt really notice frankies acting

----------


## alan45

Sorry I didnt notice  I just thought it was a brilliant episode   and looking forward to 8.30

----------


## Chris_2k11

Two good episodes tonight. Second one better than the first.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Great episodes! Adam's contesting the will! It's good that he's doing that. He shouldn't just give up without a fight. I don't really like Adam's character, I like Danny. But it's about being fair. Danny and Adam should get half each. I think Danny should get the factory though, he's already a partner and I just don't think him and Adam could work together. I suppose Danny could buy him out though.

Tracy's 'abortion lie' is beginning to catch up with her. Sarah has got such a big mouth! It was gossips galore tonight! 

Janice and Cilla fighting! lol.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Yeah that fight was funny. Not a bad episode, but once again ruined by Adam, and is it me or is Ken really out of order. Telling Danny to leave the graveside, I mean it's his father that has just died it doesn't concern him in the slightest. And why are they all sticking up for Adam? he cause the confrontation, you can't expect Danny to just sit back and take it, I say well done to Danny, I would have hit that little squirt.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes very good stuff tonight.  Kate Ford and especially Sam Robertson were the notable people (the usual suspects) who dragged it down.   Shame the likes of Vera weren't at the funeral, as she worked in Mike's old factory many years ago (most on here wouldn't remember that I don't think).

Nice to see Archie back too.  :Smile: 

7/10 for both

----------


## dddMac1

good episode last night.so it's ok for Blanche to gossip but when other people gossip about her it's a different story

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> good episode last night.so it's ok for Blanche to gossip but when other people gossip about her it's a different story


Yeah i thought that was really selfish that she could gossip about other people and then if other people gossip about her or her family, it's different. Blanche needs to get used of having a taste of her own medicine  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Overall, good 2 episodes last night. Mike's funeral was done very well i thought and good to see another appearance from Mark.
Overall 8/10 for both episodes  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Zzzzzzzz, this is a bit of a boring episode!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I thought it was rather good myself.  Ann Kirkbride and the oldies were the stars of the episode, and also a paranoid Helen Worth.  :Smile: 

Only thing letting the side down, as usual, was Miss Ford.   :Thumbsdown: 

7.5/10

I know he wasn't in tonight's episode but it's good to see Archie Shuttleworth back on our screens.  :Cheer:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Totally sleep-athon, could i have been more bored during that episode?!?!  :Ponder:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I don't know, you could have tried BBC1's flagship and once great show which was on tonight.  :Cool:

----------


## stacyefc

i like archie in it i think he handled the blanche sistuation really well when she told him she had feelings for him.

i really like the way sarah is acting lately i think she has gone really funny in it

----------


## Katy

that stupid card story took up most of tonights show and i am SOOOO bored with it. 

Cilla really made me laugh, sat with her feet on the dog. Chesney and Sophie should have moer stories they stole the show with their lines. 

Ches and Les cabs and Sophies , great fish fingers with dead man walking.

----------


## stacyefc

did you hear becky do a flippo cos kelly thought she robbed the watch

----------


## Katy

yeh i actually thought Beckys tantrum was quite funny, id probably do the same. Archie and Rita in the open top car also made me laugh loads. Ritas comment about "ill catch phenmonia".

----------


## Johnny Allen

I think they should just focus Corrie on Sophie, shes a right cracker, she always makes me laugh, although Gail going mad has been quite good.

----------


## dddMac1

mondays episodes was ok i can't stand Becky

----------


## littlemo

I would really like them back together, I know Danny doesn't deserve forgiveness for what he's done, but I think Frankie brings out the best in him. If him and Frankie got back together, and she managed to forgive him, it might make it easier for him to get into Jamie's good books. Leanne can be so mean! Danny doesn't love her, it's obvious he still loves Frankie. I would also love to see Leanne get her just desserts. 

I don't think money and Leanne is any consolation prize for Danny. He won't be happy until he gets Frankie back. And Nathan's a nice guy but Frankie doesn't love him.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Leanne is really starting to get on my wick. Is there really any need for her to be sarcy in practically every scene?!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It was a good episode tonight, glad Craig has stopped the goth look. I think he looks better not being a goth in my opinion, not sure if Rosie will be hanging round with him much longer though, down to his new image.
I am glad that Les has become a proper dad to Chesney. Very good news and it was funny when Cilla asked the social worker if she wanted to get bladdered  :Big Grin:  
Becky still freaks me out for some reason.....
Overall 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## dddMac1

enjoyed Sundays episode glad Les is going to Adopt Chesney.good episode last night but i found it so predictable when Eileen and all them where talking about Gail in the shop and who walks in Gail

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Last night's double episode was good, i am glad Frankie is going to fight for half of what Danny has got. Good on her i say! Danny doesn't deserve Frankie back! The Becky storyline was good as well, it has finally stepped up a gear and everytime i see her on screen she is chewing, i find it quite freaky to be honest  :Embarrassment:  
The Gail stuff was good as well, i feel really sorry for Gail especially as the Street are making jokes over the Hillman cards, no one really knows what she's going through. 
Overall 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## dddMac1

Danny has a real Cheek Expecting Frankie to come Back to him after what he did

----------


## shannisrules

notice how the music suddenly quietened down when adam and dannt started to fight?
thought leanne was a bit childish "go on danny slap him one"

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a yawnfest of an episode tonight.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> What a yawnfest of an episode tonight.


Yeah i thought tonight's episode was pretty boring, nothing much was happening really but it was still watchable  :Smile:

----------


## dddMac1

C**p Acting from the guy who plays Noris because when he fell it looked fake

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Good 2 episodes last night. It was very funny with the whole cafe mix up when Roy and Hayley thought Vera said "mental health" instead of "environmental health" Very funny :Big Grin:  
Becky's turning more freakier than ever! I am loving her/Kelly storyline more and more now :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well I thought last night's 2 episodes were the worst so far of 2006. Absolutely dire. Who really gives two figs about the Cafe?! Not me! There was a time when the cliffhanger at 8pm would be something exciting, and had you wanting more. Obviously not anymore.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Just as things were going so well for Corrie it all looks like it's set to go downhill once again.  :Sad:  It was around this time last year that things were getting bad. Oh dear me.

----------


## shannisrules

i liked tonights it was good but ive got one question why on any soap when people swear they always say bitch its never any other swearword is it the only one their allowed to say?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A very good hour long episode tonight, i love the Becky storyline, it's brilliant. I just feel so sorry for Kelly, i hope Becky gets justice soon but i am glad Joanne is kinda believing Kelly now because Joanne is the only person who knows that Becky is a bit of her rocker so i am glad Joanne is taking her in.  :Smile:  
And Roys Rolls has been re opened  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Quite a good episode tonight. An improvement on last week's yawnfest. I quite like the Becky/Kelly storyline.

----------


## alan45

What a brilliant first episode tonight. The right blend of comedy and drama. Although   Spoiler:    David   is widely tipped to be the Phantom card writer the story is still bubbling along nicely and I have a suspicion that the Corrie scriptwriters will still pull a surprise ending

----------


## Chris_2k11

Since when has Steve smoked???

----------


## Chris_2k11

After tonight's episode I know all the signs are pointing to David but i've really got a feeling it isn't him. I'm not sure, but I just think there's going to be some sort of shock twist or something? hmm...

----------


## Katy

I thought it was David, but it seems a bit too obvious to be him. 

The websters at teatime made me laugh, i was in hysterics.

----------


## luna_lovegood

I really wanna know who the card sender is! I hope it isn't David.

How funny was Steves singing tonight lol?!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Got tonight's episodes on tape because i was out with friends, so i will watch it tomorrow night.  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

i know, I just died in your arms tonight. I ,llove that song as well. 

I bet Les wont be happy if the rovers ever get the smoking ban

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> i know, I just died in your arms tonight. I ,llove that song as well.


I bought the song when it was out in the 80s.  :Embarrassment:   :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Since when has Steve smoked???


He's always smoked.  He smoked back in the early 90s, you just don't see it on screen often.

I think Simon Gregson smokes in real life too.  I say that because Leanne used to puff away alot, but Jane Danson has never smoked.  :Smile:  

Two very good episodes tonight.  Best stuff was the Hillman business and the Norris/Rita bits.  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Allen

well you know everything points to David but it may all just be a coincidence, I don't know personally Im past caring. Steve's singing was the highlight as was that Sophie Webster who really should get more screentime, she's priceless.

----------


## chance

Everytihng points to david and i have heard it is him but surely it is too obvious? Also was he that dumb to just come out with 'ive got a paper cut'?

----------


## Katy

i agree about sophie Webster, she is so good. Rita in the cupbaord ws funny. Norris face wqa priceless.

----------


## dddMac1

last night was good.rita in the cuboard that was funny hope norris finds someone suitable.i think it might be david who's sending those cards.the websters where funny.Becky should come clean.can't believe the cheek of Vera asking to be paid when she was the one that got the cafe closed down

----------


## corriefan_irl

Was it a case of bad continuity or did Norris recover extra fast from his sprained wrist and ankle? He went from chair to crutch to legging it down the stairs in a couple of days! Stuff like that bugs me a bit , otherwise a good episode!! Esp loving Steve and Lloyd at the moment.

----------


## shannisrules

im quite enjoying the pen writer storyline now i used to think it was ok but is  getting better and i like the thief storyline too i got bored of the norris stuff thiugh

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Good two episodes last night, a nice mix of comedy and drama. The Hillman cards story has got me gripped now and it's brilliant even though i think i know who it is now. Everything seemed to be pointing to David last night.... :Ponder:  
Great ending to the double episode though with David saying he had a paper cut and Gail just look gobsmacked, brilliant ending!  :Smile:  
The Norris stuff was ok but Steve's singing made me laugh  :Lol:  
Overall 8/10.  :Smile:

----------


## stacyefc

i can't beleive gail was blaming her own son in lasts night episode, it can't be him cos she would of got that card.

am also glad that fiz, shayn and hayley are now beleving kelly

i thought it was good last night

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Good two episodes last night, i am glad that Fiz, Sean and Hayley are believing Kelly now, and good on Joanne for standing by her in the first place.  :Smile:  
The card sender story was good again last night, i still believe it's David, even though the latest card didn't turn up.
Overall 8/10.  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A brilliant episode tonight, David was revealed as the card sender! It was kinda obvious really but there was brilliant acting from Helen Worth and the boy who plays David was very good as well though he didn't seem to bothered when he was found out.
Gail was right when she said David sending the cards was a cry for help.

----------


## Katy

I thought the whole thing was really funny, like Sarah hitting him with the magazine. 

I really like Devs daughter Amber, she is so funny i hope she stays for a bit longer i think her a dev are really nice together.

----------


## dddMac1

good episode last night.i knew it was David sending these Cards it was so obvious.Devs daughter is funny hope Dev lets her stay

----------


## tammyy2j

So David is sending the cards it was kind of obvious that it was him. Amber is a great character.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I missed it.                  :Sad:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I thought the whole thing was really funny, like Sarah hitting him with the magazine. 
> 
> I really like Devs daughter Amber, she is so funny i hope she stays for a bit longer i think her a dev are really nice together.


Yeah, Amber is a brilliant addition to the cast and i hope Dev lets her stay.  :Smile:   Amber and Dev have great chemistry on screen together.  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Is it really David or what?! I'm so confused haha

----------


## soapyclean

What a rubbish ending to the card sending storyline, no way would David get away with that. Gail would've been arrested for wasting police time at the least.

Best part Grandma walking in and beating him  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

Worst Gail protecting him after all he's done, so not very happy at all.

----------


## dddMac1

Gail should punish david even more

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I found the two episodes of Corrie very dissapointing last night, the card sender story has turned out to be such a big dissapointment, Gail sent David to the police and the policeman told David to "behave" and then they got home and Gail told them never to speak of the cards again, such a rubbish ending!
The best moment was when Audrey slapped David! Overall 6/10  :Smile:

----------


## alvinsduckie

I agree.. i also think it wouldn't have mattered if Gail did pay more attention to David. he'd only cried"lemme alone --I'm NOT a baby!" so was no way to win

----------


## brenda1971

So is david the one that has sent the cards.

----------


## alan45

I have to say I am very disappointed in the conclusion to the card storyline. It was a bit of a cop out really. There were so many more interesting and plausible conclusions they could have had. Poor show Corrie :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I don't think this is the end of it. I'm sure they've got something else up their sleeve..  :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

> I don't think this is the end of it. I'm sure they've got something else up their sleeve..


 I always thought there would be a twist to this story but after watching Mondays episodes I dont really think there will be. :Searchme:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode last night, Kelly was sooooo stupid pleading guilty though!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Uh oh, I see a Shelley/Charlie mark II storyline coming on.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Johnny Allen

Shelley annoyed me, Keith annoyed the hell out of me as he usually does, I thought the roofing storyline was incredibly boring. Thank goodness for Dev and Amber (what a star she is) the highlight of the episode had to be David and Dev.

Where's the tea and stuff?

next to the sugar and stuff and the coffee and stuff

Dev has got so much more funnier with Amber now around.

----------


## Katy

i thought exactly the same, Amber is great and Dev is so much better when hes around. I though David was quite funny working in the hairdressers.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It was a bit dull last night wasn't it.  

The only bits I enjoyed were the Peacocks, the ever brilliant Blanche, and Jack Duckworth's line to Keith about needing a roof over your head.  :Embarrassment:  

The roof storyline itself is very boring.  Too much Charlie and Tracy as well, yuk. I hate Dev with a passion of course so his recent return to the forefront has not gone down too well here.  

6/10 for both

----------


## dddMac1

ok episode last night.the roof storyline is boring.it's weird seeing David in the hair dressers

----------


## Chris_2k11

What happened to the days of the Hillman cliffhangers on a Monday night?! Now we're subjected to a roof been torn apart?   :Confused:   How very entertaining.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A boring two episodes last night, the Keith and his roof story was boring, the best bits were Dev and Amber, they are both brilliant together on screen and Amber and Dev are both funny.  :Smile:  
Overall 4/10.  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> What happened to the days of the Hillman cliffhangers on a Monday night?! Now we're subjected to a roof been torn apart?    How very entertaining.


Obviously these Monday cliffhangers didn't make the roof but reached the glass ceiling.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Embarrassment:  

To be honest you can't whack people with a crowbar every Monday Chris.  :Nono:

----------


## alan45

> To be honest you can't whack people with a crowbar every Monday Chris.


Unless of course it's Traceyluv and then you can whack her every night of the week :Ninja:

----------


## Katy

Aww Im likeing the story with Sean and his dad. Great seeing Janice back on our screens again. Steve is such an idiot hes so dim, but maybe thats just Ronnie being such a great actress. You have to feel sorry for him, though, he doesnt seem to have much luck with woman. 
David was funny when Gail asked him "wheres Amber" and Her eplied upstairs, juts putting her clothes back on". The look on her face was priceless.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

A reasonably good episode last night, better than I expected considering Patrea Smallacombe was writing it.  Some nice little touches throughout.

6.5-7/
10

Just a reminder than Corrie is on earlier tomorrow, at 7pm.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode last night, i am really enjoying the storyline between Sean and his dad, i hope this storyline will go further and i hope they really get to know each other.  :Smile:  

Ronnie is very scheming over the hit and run accident, if only Steve could see through her lies!!

Nice to see Amber and David together too.  :Smile:  

Overall 8/10.  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

haha what was that line from Leanne about coffee just then  :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

No idea, wasn't paying much attention.

Not that good tonight.  Sean was really camping it up tonight and those scenes with the watch at the end were cringeworthy.   :Thumbsdown:  

The Lloyd/Steve stuff is OK, but a bit dull.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Like Jack's comment in the second episode.  :Smile:  

Diggory - he can't go soon enough.  Terrible.   :Thumbsdown:  

Only real saving grace tonight were Danny and Leanne, great as always.   :Smile:  

5.5/10

----------


## Babe14

> Not that good tonight. Sean was really camping it up tonight and those scenes with the watch at the end were cringeworthy.


Surprisingly Corrie is becoming watchable again and actually have some good storylines running. I liked the Sean/Jamie and his dad scenes and the way in which Jamie is looking out for Sean. Something tells me though that Sean's dad is hding something.




> The Lloyd/Steve stuff is OK, but a bit dull.


I can't really see what Lloyd's problem is, he and Kelly weren't togethr at the time. Lloyd should definitely give Steve another chance. They work well together.




> Like Jack's comment in the second episode.


Jack is a Corrie classic.




> Diggory - he can't go soon enough. Terrible.


Please let it be soon! Hopefully Health and Safety will close him down. I do like his daughter Molly though and the relationship she has with Tyrone. 




> Only real saving grace tonight were Danny and Leanne, great as always.


Get on my nerves a bit, but tolerable and commical.

9/10[/quote]

----------


## Johnny Allen

The Sean stuff was good at first but he's being so over the top and I cant stand Jamie, what happened to the loveable rogue that originally came in the soap?

----------


## Babe14

Sean and his watch is becoming very boring not to mention childish.

The feud between Steve/Lloyd is starting to  become boring, hope they sort it soon.

Jamie and Violet I like together better than Leanne and Jamie although they are kinda right for one another. Don't like Violet's new hairdo.

Naughty Diggory selling "stale" goods.

----------


## Katy

I have to admit i found tonights epsidoe very funny. Sean and Violet were so sweet. I though the fathers day bit was really good. 

Sophie at the end had me in stitches, "i dont feel well" Ritas face was classic. However if she were sick over Sally it would have been funnier. A very good episode overall though. 

Loving Amber, however Devs acting was still as poor as ever.

----------


## diamond1

i really like the whole jamie/sean friendship i can see sean managing to reconcile jamie and his dad in the future.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Typical Sally going OTT. I do wish this show would get into the 21st century.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It is Chris.  See the end of the credits.  :Smile:  

Boring episodes again tonight, apart from the Platt stuff, and to Chris's disgust, the Webster stuff.  The rest (Maria's bloke, Diggory and the pizza place, and Keith, was the same old rubbish).

----------


## Chris_2k11

Not good at the moment is it Richie.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Nope but neither are its other two main rivals, one especially.

It is the summer I suppose, when the big storylines are normally locked away for the darker months.  Could be worse.  It could be the boxing match and Scooter's carp, which was last summer.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Not forgetting the ongoing Sharlie Saga.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Didn't mind that myself.  It wasn't a classic, but I didn't think it was as bad as people made out.  Much of the other stuff was a total joke though, OTT panto 'comedy', as the Tony Wood era came to a scrappy end.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yep, definitely not a memorable summer for the street.

----------


## Katy

I think that in a lot of ways it could e better, i have jst realised how much i dont like the character of Sarah platt, shes so annoying. 

did like Gail taking David to school, even if she didnt succeed.

----------


## Babe14

> I have to admit i found tonights epsidoe very funny. Sean and Violet were so sweet. I though the fathers day bit was really good. 
> 
> Sophie at the end had me in stitches, "i dont feel well" Ritas face was classic. However if she were sick over Sally it would have been funnier. A very good episode overall though. 
> 
> Loving Amber, however Devs acting was still as poor as ever.


I have to admit I quite enjoyed Sunday's episode,not bad.

Yes Dev's character is going downhill rapidly.  When he first came into the street the character was good and I especially loved all the Dev/Sunita stuff but once that started to fall apart (due to Siobiata leaving) so did the character of Dev. His storylines are pointless. I'm not sure about the Dev/Amber storyline, I suppose they have made this a kind of "Sunita" substitute.

I like the Platt's, apart from Sarah who I can't stand, but |I'm enjoying all the stuff with David.

----------


## Babe14

Corrie appears to have gone into crap mode again.

----------


## Chris_2k11

It's started going downhill again since Mike died if you ask me.

----------


## Abbie

> Corrie appears to have gone into crap mode again.


 yep i have been thinking that recently too, i mean i dont even mind if i miss it and if i miss a couple of episodes i can quickly get back to date, its jsut not interesting me at the moment.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Tonight's episode was MUCH better.  It was the same old stuff but it seems the writer, old veteran Peter Whalley, lifted the scenes immensely.

Characters like Shelley and Keith, who I have little time for, were much more bearable tonight.  It probably shows that the recent weakness in Corrie is down to the writers, as much as the plots.  

Best stuff again came from the Platts, though I feel it's about time they were given a break.

7.5/10

----------


## Katy

typical whenever some one on the street actually needs help there all sat inside having cups of tea or whathave you. The keith scenes were good and im really liking the partnership between Amber and Dev.

----------


## shannisrules

awww how sweet really reminded me of titanic dont know why it just did lol so will craig be there when rosie gets back?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Best stuff again came from the Platts, though I feel it's about time they were given a break.


Best stuff? More like worst. 

You're right, they really do need a break. I'm already getting bored of them as it is. Take them off screen till about August time?  :Searchme:  and then bring them back. That's what I say anyway.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well I thought they were the best bits.   :Nono:  

It would be better if Corrie didn't shove one family in our faces for ages, and then they disappear for ages.  First the Baldwins, now the Platts.  They need a better balance, where you see them a fair few times a week, but only briefly, rather than lots one minute and invisible the next.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

No Cadbury sponsors tonight?  Wonder if it's anything to do with the chocolate scare story today?

Oh well, it's been 11 years, but it's nice to finally have Corrie without sponsors again!

----------


## kitty_uk

> No Cadbury sponsors tonight?  Wonder if it's anything to do with the chocolate scare story today?
> 
> Oh well, it's been 11 years, but it's nice to finally have Corrie without sponsors again!


didnt even notice lol, what chocolate scare ??

----------


## Babe14

Last couple of Episodes been good and quite enjoyable apart from:

Slapper Macdonald who has become very childish and pointless. Never been a huge fan of hers but she did work well with Jim and the twins in the past.  Agree with Steve's comment "I can't take much more of this"

Not sad to see Shelley go, her character has become pontless and annoying.

Dev/Amber Growing on me and am starting to enjoy their storyline.

Loving the David storyline (Little B****r) and I do like the Platts apart from Sarah-Lou and enjoy their storylines. I can't believe how gullible Gail is being though

Sally, Annoying, Rosie and Craig heart touching and I liked the way Craig got Rosie to go on her trip in the end. Sophie is a little madam but enjoyable.

Like Steve and think that he should have more interesting and different storylines, rather than repetitive ones all the time. Some how though I have the feeling that Lloyd/Steve won't be working things out in the near future.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> didnt even notice lol, what chocolate scare ??


There's a thread somewhere on here about it.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Corrie has become a load of old rubbish lately. Keith is the most uninteresting and annoying character on the street, I couldn't care less about Diggory. Beth is bloody childish as is Lloyd who has gone from cheeky chappy to total bore. Steve constantly over-acting is now tedious, as is Sean. The only storylines that interest me at the moment are Gail and David's and Dev and his daughter. I think this soap is inneed of not only a decent villian but some more comical lines from Blance.

----------


## Babe14

> Corrie has become a load of old rubbish lately. Keith is the most uninteresting and annoying character on the street, I couldn't care less about Diggory. Beth is bloody childish as is Lloyd who has gone from cheeky chappy to total bore. Steve constantly over-acting is now tedious, as is Sean. The only storylines that interest me at the moment are Gail and David's and Dev and his daughter. I think this soap is inneed of not only a decent villian but some more comical lines from Blance.


I mostly agree with you apart from a couple of points. 

One is obviously Steve who I enjoy and think is a real character. However he does need some decent storylines. The feud between him and Lloyd is becoming very childish.

The other is, yes I agree Corrie isn't brilliant  just now and was total crap earlier in the week. However I do feel that towards the end of the week it picked up a bit and became enjoyable - mainly because of David and his antics.

Yes Keith gets right up my nose too, along with the others I have already mentioned.

I agree with you totally about Blanche she cracks me up and is a real natural.

Cilla/Les mainly annoy me but there are times when I like them. Fizz and Kirk I like find them funny. I espec loved the scene in the back yard when Kirk was having a haircut and stood up to reveal the loo which he had been sitting on :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Keith is the most uninteresting and annoying character on the street


I couldn't agree more with you on this. He is the most boring moody sod the show has had. I can't stand him. And I agree Corrie has got very boring these past few weeks.

----------


## kitty_uk

I like the Amber and Dev storyline and think sophie should get some more storylines as i think her comments are so funny

----------


## Chris_2k11

Boring again tonight.                             :Moonie:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Quite good tonight I thought actually Chris.   :Embarrassment:  

The Platt stuff was good.  Loved Gail reading through Chaucer's Canterbury Tales with Audrey and not having a clue what 'swanking' meant.  The look on David's face when he found out old 'Barlow' was home-tutoring him was a sight to behold.

The Sean stuff was quite good too this time.  Funny that the actress who played Connie Clayton (no relation to Ronnie) in the 80s, returned to her old house!

Loving Leanne as the Fat Cat in Danny's absense!  Janice was great too.

Shelley stuff was ok, mainly because it involved Betty and her words of wisdom!

Diggory was cringeworthy as ever, as was Les.  Other than that, not bad at all.  A good effort from Chris Fewtrell, who is one of the better writers at Corrie.

Still no Cadbury sponsors though which is good, though of course it's only a temporary break.  It feels like the old days again.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Shelley stuff was ok, mainly because it involved Betty and her words of wisdom!


I don't mind Betty but she never seems to get any storylines. She's just like an extra these days.
Not bothered about Shelley going. She's done nothing for months on end.  :Moonie:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

That's because sadly she is so old that she can't do them anymore.  She's 86 now, so until she finally calls it a day you will just get very brief scenes with her every few weeks.  This will be June Brown in a few years Easties fans as she's 80 in a few months time, so make the most of her regular appearances atm.  

Shelley can't leave soon enough for me.

----------


## kitty_uk

I missed it, may wtch it on ITV 2 or the ombie

----------


## Babe14

Corrie has gone into crap mode yet again.  However I'm still enjoying the David storyline but itlooks like his little plan is about to back fire.  Can't wait to see Ken teaching him :Lol:  

And yes I too like Betty and would love her to have a storyline, surely she'd be o.k with a "mini" one. Nana Moon in Eastenders managed it.

The Sean storyline is o.k but he does annoy me at times.

----------


## Katy

Is there anyone ion the street who Ken Barlow hasnt taught!!!!!?????

----------


## Babe14

> Is there anyone ion the street who Ken Barlow hasnt taught!!!!!?????


Well I guess one way or another he has taught someone something, espec the women on the street :Lol:  

I just love the banter between Ken and Blanche.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> And yes I too like Betty and would love her to have a storyline, surely she'd be o.k with a "mini" one. Nana Moon in Eastenders managed it.


Hilda Braid is nowhere near as old as Betty Driver though, over 10 years younger I think.  Betty has also suffered from arthritis for many years too, so she would struggle to do much these days.

----------


## Katy

adn she used to run the pub as well so i reckon that took some doing. The devvy arms i think it was. Shes got to be in her 70s Betty Driver at least.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh my goodness she's 86!  :EEK!:  http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0238107/

----------


## shannisrules

> Oh my goodness she's 86!  http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0238107/


i guess we'll be seeig her exit soon then ,shes done well for herslef! and she doesnt look 86!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I said she was 86 the other day.  :Nono:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   She's far older than the rest of the oldies.  I think the next oldest of the others is Eileen Derbyshire (Emily) who is 76.

Betty Driver said earlier this year she has no plans to retire yet, but I don't think she'll go on much longer.

I hope she stays until 2009 at least, when she will clock up 40 years at Corrie.  

Grechen Franklin (Ethel) was in EE at the age of 89 until she was killed off in that wonderful episode with Dot, so there's no reason why Betty Driver couldn't continue until at least 90, although I don't think she will.

----------


## Pixie

wow! i new she was quite old but never would have thought she was 86!

----------


## Babe14

Betty certainly doesn't look it.

Corries is okish again. Charlie and Tracy really are a match for one another. Why oh why does Shelley have to poke her nose into things that don't concern her?

I felt sorry for Leanne the other night when she took the girls out, she really is trying to make an effort with them, they were so bitchy and ungrateful. Wonder if leanne will now swing the other way with them and start ruling them with a rod of steel!

----------


## Katy

Shes great Betty Driver, Barbara Knox must be getting on a bit now mustnt she. 

Loved the Davind and Ken scenes last night they had me in stitches. ashley is so annoying and did anyone else see the size of Claires bump in the firrst episode it was huge. I think Corrie gave her the wrong size.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Barbara Knox is in her early 70s now.

----------


## Babe14

Not a bad episode on Monday. Blanche and Ken were on form again just love the banter between these two.
Charlie is so evil but a character who I love to hate. I thought the scen in The Rovers was funny when Shelley threw Tracy out but said Charlie could stay and he did. Looks like he's set on going after Shelley again, obviously hatching a plan of revenge for the "baby" Home Alone incident.

Liked the scene in the restaurant with Liz/Bev/Stve and Shelley where both Steve/Shelley walked out and made varius coments to each of their mothers. Classic comment from Steve here. :Lol:  

Claire/Ashley storyline becoming boring. Ye I too saw the size of the ridiculous bump!!

----------


## Babe14

Enjoyable episode Friday.

I quite like Shelley /Steve they would make quite a nice couple but just for a casual realtionship.

Charlie is gettng more jealous by the episode or is he playing one of his games again? Maybe he'll lead Shelley on so far and then turn round and tell her no chance, reason being revenge for sticking her nose in the other night. Or perhaps this is Charlie's revenge on Tracy or more point scoring?
One thing I like about the character you never really know what he is up to!
Glad to see Keith gone at last I found him really cringe worthy, shame about Craig quite liked him. It was really nice of David to try and get him a bed at his place and I loved the way he laid into Sarah-Lou espec the comment about Beth "It's o.k to have a baby who pooks everywhere, cries at night and keeps you awake" :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Has Shelley completely lost the plot?  :Searchme:  

Sat in the Rovers having a nice cosy drink with Charlie?!  :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

Missed the first 10 minutes of this episode, but I actually thought it was very good. What a slimeball Charlie is! Has sex with Shelley, and then goes home and has Tracy, with no conscience whatsoever!

As I said didn't see the beginning, but how Shelley got herself into that mess, I don't know. I'm glad she's leaving and can make a fresh start away from him. He's a real user, and she doesn't want to be associated with the likes of him.

----------


## Pixie

silly silly Shelly! cant believe she slept with him!

----------


## Cornishbabe

Um am i missing something? they didnt sleep together they only kissed!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well if that's your idea of kissing... 

 :Ninja:

----------


## Cornishbabe

> Well if that's your idea of kissing...


Didnt they just kiss behind the bar. :Searchme:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah but then things went a little further..

Luckily we weren't shown the details though  :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## alvinsduckie

no--he did sleep with her, and then made it seem that he was trying to bed her as a personal bet. Both of them claimed to be using each other

http://www.itv.com/page.asp?partid=6216

----------


## Cornishbabe

> Yeah but then things went a little further..
> 
> Luckily we weren't shown the details though


You've got me thinking now. It was only a few hours ago but i cant rememeber anything like that.

----------


## littlemo

It wasn't really left up to the imagination, it was obvious as to what was going on. I thought it was very provocative.

Then at the end with Charlie and Tracy, they can show a lot more on soaps these days can't they?! I like that they can do that. It shouldn't all be so secretive.

----------


## tammyy2j

I love Charlie and that devlish smile of his bedding Shelley and Tracey on the same night. I do like Charlie and Shelley as a couple even after everything he did to her. I think it would be nice if Shelley became pregnant.

----------


## Skits

god that charlie is so evil. he's probably damaged shelley to the extent she was before.

----------


## Babe14

Yes Charlie is evil and I just love it. Shelley was just so stupid as it was pretty obvious that Charlie was just "toying" with her proving that he could still have her if he wanted. I don't really know why she is making such a big deal out of it as she is off to start a new life.

Loving Steve and Tracy.

Did anyone else notice that everyone suddenly started to crave a Pizza at midnight? Speaking of which I just loved it after Charlie had sex with Shelley he walkd into Diggorys and asked for a pizza saying he was starving :Rotfl:   (Just where does he put it all, he had just eaten a huge plate of spag!!)

Blanche on form as usual and I just cracked up at her comment to Sean about how could anyone admit to having him for a son :Rotfl:  

Corrie seems to be back on form again. Not brilliant but good.

P.S. Sarah-Lou/ Sean very annoying

----------


## littlemo

How evil is Charlie?! Shelley's going to turn the tables on him though. Looking forward to it!

----------


## littlemo

:Clap:  Well done Shelley! 

Fabulous! 

I'd love to swipe the smile off Tracey's face as well! What a bitch?!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Shelley certainly showed Charlie tonight!! Good on her!  :Thumbsup:  

Charlie is one nasty piece of work but luckily Shelley took control tonight....for once!

----------


## Chris_2k11

What happened last night? I only saw about the first 10 minutes.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> What happened last night? I only saw about the first 10 minutes.


Basically, Bev and Liz thought that Shelley had her lucky night with Steve but as we know she slept with Charlie, she ended up telling Violet that she slept with Charlie...then Shelley blackmailed Charlie into apologising to her because if he wouldn't she would tell Tracy that they slept together, Shelley took real control!!

Charlie left a saw lying around and Joshua ended up cutting his finger, and Ashley ended up having a go at Claire and said she needed to keep more of an eye on Joshua. 

Adam ended up taking Blanche on his date with Joanne, that was quite funny!

That's all i can remember.  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

At last Shelley has stopped being a door mat, nice one, that really did knock that smile off of Charlie's face, I think that he is going to have it wiped off a bit more....
Blanche getting drunk and upset at Joanne saying she was 90, hillarious :Rotfl:  
Adam can't really take to.

Not bad viewing :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

I liked the stuff with Matt and Ashley tonight. I would be none the wiser after the talk Ashley gave to Josh though, 'that's your new dad' pointing at the picture. O.k. 

I like all these family based storylines they are doing in soaps at the moment. There's a lot of it going on in EE as well. It's good.

----------


## Chris_2k11

That slap off Tracy was pitiful.

----------


## Babe14

Enjoyable episode on Friday espec as both Charlie and Tracy got their comeuppance. Ashley/Clare/Matt battle hopefully this is all sorted now as it dragged on a bit. I did however enjoy the Ashley/Joshua scene where he was telling his son that he had an xtra daddy.awww..

----------


## Pinkbanana

Has Claire had the baby yet. Caught a tiny bit last week and she looked very pregnant!!!

----------


## Babe14

> Has Claire had the baby yet. Caught a tiny bit last week and she looked very pregnant!!!


No not yet, she put the wind up Ashley though before they went to court by mentioning something about going into labour :Lol:

----------


## Johnny Allen

right at this moment Corrie is doing my head in, more so than Eastenders. All they ever do is mope about and never listen. Ashley is grating on me with his constant reactions towards Matt, Nathan is annoying me, Charlie and Tracy are becoming less interesting. The only saviour seems to be Blanche, I mean where is Norris when you need him?

----------


## Luna

wasnt claire wee baby just gorgeous??? wonder what they are going to call him.

tracey needs a good kick up the backside hope she gets whats coming to her soon

----------


## parkerman

> wasnt claire wee baby just gorgeous??? wonder what they are going to call him.


I think Matt would be a good name...

----------


## Katy

lol yeah after the man who delivered it. I cant see it myself somehow. I thought it was so funny how maria and Frankie were all gossiping about who the ambulance was for. As for Diggery has he gone for good now.

----------


## alvinsduckie

Since they have 1 child with a biblical name, maybe they should name this baby Zacariah?

Zack and Josh =)  kinda has a ring to it

----------


## kitty_uk

I liked it when they surgested Elliot Peacock

----------


## Babe14

Good episodes this week.
Lovely to see Maria in tears again :Smile:  So now she wants Tyrone back because no one else wants her, I really hope that Ty doesn't givei n to her and sticks with Molly. Molly genuinely likes Ty for who he is and they are perfect for one another.  Still it's nice to see Ty mixed up in a love triangle.

Frankie/Danny - Glad that she gave Nathan the boot, can't stand him he is right up his a""". Hope that Frankie tells Danny to get lost too, however if she doesn't they could well both end up going to Spain together to start afresh. If this was to happen where would this leave Leanne.(going to be interesting as all three are due to leave)
Steve/Lloyd glad that their friendship is back on track again.
Liz/Vernon - Waste of space. When did he get his kit back and where was it?
Blanche commical as ever
Roy on form as usual, I do like his character.

----------


## alan45

> Good episodes this week.
> Lovely to see Maria in tears again So now she wants Tyrone back because no one else wants her, I really hope that Ty doesn't givei n to her and sticks with Molly. Molly genuinely likes Ty for who he is and they are perfect for one another.  Still it's nice to see Ty mixed up in a love triangle.
> 
> Frankie/Danny - Glad that she gave Nathan the boot, can't stand him he is right up his a""". Hope that Frankie tells Danny to get lost too, however if she doesn't they could well both end up going to Spain together to start afresh. If this was to happen where would this leave Leanne.(going to be interesting as all three are due to leave)
> Steve/Lloyd glad that their friendship is back on track again.
> Liz/Vernon - Waste of space. When did he get his kit back and where was it?
> Blanche commical as ever
> Roy on form as usual, I do like his character.


 Yes another good week for Corrie. Some excellent storylines coming to a head. 

I hope Tyrone has more wit than to go back to Maria. I think Vernon should pack his van and VANish. He really is a waste of space. What is the point in him.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I missed this week's Corrie episodes, hopefully i will catch them later on the itv2 omnibus.  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> Yes another good week for Corrie. Some excellent storylines coming to a head. 
> 
> I hope Tyrone has more wit than to go back to Maria. I think Vernon should pack his van and VANish. He really is a waste of space. What is the point in him.


 :Rotfl:  VANish. He has to take that annoying Liz with him. Yes Vernon has been a total waste,(or to nick your famous phrase a "pointless character") mind you he has a storyline coming up.(Yawn)
We have new storylines coming up, one obviously being the Tyrone love triangle, but it sounds pretty much the same sort of stuff about love.
Still Corrie is quite good at the mo.

----------


## alan45

> VANish. He has to take that enoying Liz with him. Still Corrie is quite good at the mo.


 NO Liz must stay. She is just what the Rovers needs. I think she will be an excellent mangeress. Im looking forward to scenes between her and Tracyluv

----------


## Chris_2k11

To be fair though, there isn't really much left for Liz anymore. She was good back in the days with Jim but now she's just becoming pointless (like many of the characters in Corrie these days).

----------


## alan45

> To be fair though, there isn't really much left for Liz anymore. She was good back in the days with Jim but now she's just becoming pointless (like many of the characters in Corrie these days).


 Liz's character has potential though and Bev Callard is a good actress. I would like Jim back from the Big House so I would as I think they made a good double act.  To be fair to Corrie they have got rid of some of the dead wood recently.

----------


## Chris_2k11

A good episode tonight apart from annoying Maria.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Actually I thought it was a good episode, partly BECAUSE of Maria, but mainly down to Danny & Leanne.  Jane Danson and Bradley Walsh did a superb job.  The stuff with the Peacocks and Vermin were the only things letting the side down tonight.

----------


## Babe14

> To be fair though, there isn't really much left for Liz anymore. She was good back in the days with Jim but now she's just becoming pointless (like many of the characters in Corrie these days).


I agree Liz was good with Jim (although she has always got up my nose)and the kids but once Jim had gone then Liz became pointless. Her character has become a waste of space, all she has these days is childish, pathetic and pointless scripts/storylines.

Will let you all know what I thought about last night's Corrie later :Smile:

----------


## Katy

I felt so sorry for Leanne she really didnt deserve it. Great scenes from Danny and Leanne, Frankiie is no way going to take him back. I hope she doesnt anyway. Maria should have learnt her lesson the first time, really Glad Tyrone did not take her back.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Really good couple of episodes tonight I thought. 

Highlight being - Leanne B.  :Bow:   :Cool:  

Lowlight being - Sarah P.  :Thumbsdown:   :Wal2l:

----------


## Babe14

Sunday's epi was good. 
Good ole Tyrone telling Maria no. She really has got her just desserts. All that time she messed Tyrone about, used him, took advantage of him it has all come full circle and exploded in her face. Very much a case of too little too late.
Poor Leanne I felt sorry for her and really hope that smug Danny's plan to get back with Frankie blows up in his face. My instincts are telling me that he is going to be left with nothing. Afterall Janice/Leanne know about Mike's real will and that Adam is the inheriter of Underworld not Danny.
Liz/Vernon making up :Sick:  go away both of you.
Steve/Lloyd good as always.

----------


## Babe14

> Lowlight being - Sarah P.


That's the advantage of recording you can always skip over the irritating bits. :Lol:

----------


## Katy

Sarah was so irritating, The Leanne scenes with Janice and Danny were really good, and they were really well filmed and written. I liked the scenes at the peacocks with Roy and Hayley. They were really good episodes all round. Charlie and Tracy were quite funny as well. I loved it when he said

"next time you do a bit of glossing keep the windows open".

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Leanne B.


No don't make Leanne bow or it will set her contraptions off.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Babe14

> No don't make Leanne bow or it will set her contraptions off.


shouldn' that be contractions? She's had the baby :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I know, but she's still pregnant in Corrie (well Jane is of course, not Leanne).  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> I know, but she's still pregnant in Corrie (well Jane is of course, not Leanne).


Going by the size of her I doubt if she could bow :Smile: 

Enjoyable double epi Monday.
Leanne was brilliant and I really hope she leaves Danny a broken man, please Frankie don't spoil this by taking the smarmy G"" back.

Roy/Haley with the Peacocks baby was a nice scene. However I do think that Ashley/Clare have become boring.
Charlie/Tracy on form as usual.

----------


## Johnny Allen

I'd love to have a life like Adam and Jamies just sit in the pub drinking all day. Seriously do these guys not have lifes, drink all day and have stupid digs at Danny, somehow Danny always comes out on top. Be glad when that muppet Adam and his dodgy hair leave.

----------


## EE Rocks

Switched on to watch yesterday and it was it's usual dross.

Leanne/Danny crap just keep going round in circles.

Couldn't care less about Craig/Keith

Just all boring!!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Whatever you say, Gossip Queen.   :Cool:

----------


## alan45

> Switched on to watch yesterday and it was it's usual dross.
> 
> Leanne/Danny crap just keep going round in circles.
> 
> Couldn't care less about Craig/Keith
> 
> Just all boring!!!


Thanks for that incisive and interesting post. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   The Leanne and Danny story is building up nicely and will reach its climax shortly but then if you havent been watching you wont care or be aware. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Classic Blanche with the envelope thing haha.  :Big Grin:  

Oh and typical Sally with the video.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

That end scene was a bit laughable with Danny.  :Big Grin:  "If I ever see you again.. I'll kill ya!"  :EEK!:   :Ninja:   :Lol:  

AS IF!

----------


## tammyy2j

We see Charlie eyeing up Maria now i'm glad i hate Tracey

----------


## Johnny Allen

> That end scene was a bit laughable with Danny.  "If I ever see you again.. I'll kill ya!"    
> 
> AS IF!


 :Rotfl:  as was Adam's threatning postures towards Danny, how can you take a guy with such awful hair, a girly coat and a stupid accent seriously, all I do is laugh at his scenes.

----------


## Katy

> That end scene was a bit laughable with Danny.  "If I ever see you again.. I'll kill ya!"    
> 
> AS IF!


I know, Since when have you ever been allowed to say messages that long on answerphones.

----------


## Babe14

Surely Danny has just piled up more evidence against himself by making that phone call to Leanne. 
He denies that another Will exists to Adam, claims that Mike wasn't himself so he could of made numerous Wills and then he goes and makes that call telling Leanne that she has shafted him and threatened to kill her. Leanne being of course the one who gave Adam the copy of the Will in the first place. I'm not sure if a copy of a document such as a Will, will stand up in court when it is being contested, I would of thought that in such a case the original would be required as a copy could of easily been forged or changed.
I'm looking forward to that smile being knocked off Danny's face and hopefully Adam getting what is rightfully his.  However I'm hoping that if Adam does get everything that a certain member of a new family will somehow take over the knicker factory.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Surely Danny has just piled up more evidence against himself by making that phone call to Leanne. 
> He denies that another Will exists to Adam, claims that Mike wasn't himself so he could of made numerous Wills and then he goes and makes that call telling Leanne that she has shafted him and threatened to kill her. Leanne being of course the one who gave Adam the copy of the Will in the first place. I'm not sure if a copy of a document such as a Will, will stand up in court when it is being contested, I would of thought that in such a case the original would be required as a copy could of easily been forged or changed.
> I'm looking forward to that smile being knocked off Danny's face and hopefully Adam getting what is rightfully his.  However I'm hoping that if Adam does get everything that a certain member of a new family will somehow take over the knicker factory.


see me, I want Danny to keep the lot, but than I cant stand Adam or the actor that plays him. Adam wont get everything though will he because by rights Danny owns half of the factory already, how much would I love to see Blanche running it. But I dont think the will will stand up as Ken and Danny have already said its a copy so may not be seem genuine.

----------


## Babe14

I don't like Adam either. So if Danny is   Spoiler:     disappearing for a while, as Bradley Walsh is taking abreak   then I wonder if   Spoiler:    the two male members of the new family will somehow end up running underworld as they both have rag trade experience, albeit dodgy  
I don't mind Danny as a character as he livens things up in the street, I suppose I love/hate him but I can't stand the actor who plays him. I reallly hope that Frankie doesn't take him back as I really want to see Danny down on his knees to pay for what he has done to Frankie/Jamie and yes even him with the weird hairdo. :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

Can't stand him!!!??? Bradley Walsh is great.

Now then, can you just imagine Adam running the factory and coping with all those women....hmmmm...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'm dreading the increasing role of wooden Adam in the soap.  God helps us if he gets the lot, but surely that's not possible as Danny already legally owns 49% of the factory.  :Confused: 

..and yes I think Bradley Walsh is the perfect replacement for Johnny Briggs.

----------


## Chris_2k11

This Sarah & Jason crap is really starting to get on my wick.  :Wal2l:  I wish they'd both bugger off into the sunset and not come back!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Babe14

> This Sarah & Jason crap is really starting to get on my wick.  I wish they'd both bugger off into the sunset and not come back!!


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  couldn't of put it better myself :Lol:

----------


## CrazyLea

Yes I agree.. especially whiny Sarah  :Angry: 
Yesterdays episode was pretty boring, not much happened.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> This Sarah & Jason crap is really starting to get on my wick.  I wish they'd both bugger off into the sunset and not come back!!


I agree, but I do like the old animosity between Gail & Eileen, because of their plans to wed.

----------


## Katy

i know, its a pointless storyline. As Ritchie said the only good thing is the mothers trying to stop the wedding. Cant stand Adam Either, hes being such a spoilt little brat and you just want to punch that smug smile right of his ugly little face.

----------


## Babe14

:Lol:  at Blanche the other night.
Danny knocks at the door, Blanche answers:

"Oh I wouldn't of got out of my chair if I'd realised it was you"

Danny: "I have a propersition for Adam"
Blanche: "I have one for you" :Lol:  
Danny: "Well Can I go first in this instance"

They go into the Barlow house:
Blanche: "The vulture is here" :Lol:  

I absolutely hate Bradley Walsh but I like the character Danny and think that he is definitely Mike Baldwin Mark II.  He has his mannerisms, Cockiness, Couldn't careless attitude and a ladies man.
But I do hope that he ends up with nothing for betraying Mike's wishes and for what he did to Frankie and Jamie.

I agree Sarah/Jason - pointless. Eileen/Gail I'm finding their behaviour very childish.

Blanche/Danny were the best thing about Friday's episode, and evil Charlie making his move towards Maria.

----------


## parkerman

I just can't understand how anyone can "hate" Bradley Walsh. He is a great actor and has brought a breath of fresh air to Coronation Street. His playing of Danny is spot on.

p.s. He used to be a good footballer too! :Cheer:

----------


## alan45

> I just can't understand how anyone can "hate" Bradley Walsh. He is a great actor and has brought a breath of fresh air to Coronation Street. His playing of Danny is spot on.
> 
> p.s. He used to be a good footballer too!


 I agree with you. I wasnt that fond of him when he first arrived but now he has really fitted into the role. He is a worthy successor to Uncle Mike. Much superior to whiny Adam and his ridiculous hair-do. Oh  how I would love to punch him :Ninja:

----------


## Babe14

> I just can't understand how anyone can "hate" Bradley Walsh. He is a great actor and has brought a breath of fresh air to Coronation Street. His playing of Danny is spot on.
> 
> p.s. He used to be a good footballer too!


There is nothing wrong with his acting and in Corrie he is likeable. In reality he is far too up his own a""" for my liking and he never shuts up when he is being interviewed. He does a one person "chat" all the time.
I felt the same way about Shane Ritchie, Loved Alfie but hated the actor.

I repeat the character is a good one and no disagreement there.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I just can't understand how anyone can "hate" Bradley Walsh. He is a great actor and has brought a breath of fresh air to Coronation Street. His playing of Danny is spot on.
> 
> p.s. He used to be a good footballer too!


Yes he used to play for Brentford.  I think they could do with him right now!

I agree, Bradley has taken over from Johnny Briggs' position like a hand to a glove.

----------


## Katy

I really like Bradley Walsh, I think Brentford would be happy to take him back at the minute. I just dont like Danny the character at the moment. Hes nearly as bad as adam. I wish this flaming wedding would be over and donr with as well. Im fed up of useles characters like Sarah take up screen time.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Bradley Walsh and the actress that plays Blanche are the best things on the show, if it wasnt for their humour than I would switch of.

----------


## Katy

Definatly blanche is so funny especially when shes haveing a scene with Tracy, and I love Sophie as well. She so funny poor chesney last night. 

Craig and Rooosie are back unfortunatly. Does anyone else think there storyline is boring.

----------


## indorising

I love little Chesney, I felt so bad for him! Loved Cilla vs Sally, they are funny. What are they going to do with Joanne? She's too hot and talented to be in the background.

----------


## Babe14

Glad to see that smug grin wiped off of Danny's face, even if it was by Adam but at least Ken was involved also. Can't help feeling though that Danny may have something up his sleeve.

Jason/Sarah aaaarrrrghhhhhh

Rosie/Craig they are o.k I like them but they need more of a storyline as they are in danger of becoming like Sarah/Jason.

Sally grates on the nerves.

Chesney cute as ever, Les/Cilla o.k funny but a bit in your face at times.

Not too bad.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

An average episode tonight, i don't understand why Gail and Eileen can't just be happy for Sarah and Jason. They should forget about the past and support their children..not walk out on them on their stag and hen parties!

I can't believe Maria kissed Charlie at the end, she will obviously be his next victim, i can't believe she is going to be fooled!

I don't blame Sally and Kevin for being mad at Rosie, don't understand why Craig would rather live in a squat though when he was offered a bed in the same house as his girlfriend  :Searchme:  

Overall 5/10.  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> don't understand why Craig would rather live in a squat though when he was offered a bed in the same house as his girlfriend


Maybe he doesn't like fish fingers....

----------


## littlemo

> Maybe he doesn't like fish fingers....


Yeah lol! 

I can understand actually. If he's at there's they'll be keeping tabs on him, he knows how overbearing they can be to Rosie. 

Plus they won't allow them to be 'together' at their house whereas if he had some place of his own. They can spend more time together alone.

----------


## parkerman

I'm not usually a violent man, but I would be quite happy to make an exception in the case of Adam.... :Wal2l:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Me too.  I'd rip that giant crows nest off his head for a start.

What an idiot 'Mr Barlow' is.  :Mad:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just make sure you don't ever plan on giving his local hairdressers a visit  :Rotfl:  That's my advice.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Local hairdressers?  It looks to me like he did it (badly) himself.

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps David did it for him at Audrey's one day... :Confused:

----------


## alan45

> Me too.  I'd rip that giant crows nest off his head for a start.
> :


Just rip his head off :Ninja:  And I thought Juan Kin was a place in China

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

An ok episode today, not much really happening though...can't believe Maria is falling for Charlie's charms....Charlie is making her into one desperate woman.

I hope Gail and Eileen finally approve of Sarah and Jason's wedding tomorrow but i do think that they don't make a good couple.  :Smile:  

Michelle is back...i can't wait to see what producers have in store for her character.

Overall 6/10.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

I had my doubts about Sarah and Jason, when Jason left Violet for her. There was so much love between Jason and Violet, and everything seemed to be so forced with Sarah, but watching them recently they are good together. I think the writers have made Jason fall for Sarah in a genuine way. Which is strange because there's rarely a happy ending for a couple who start as an affair. It's getting a lot better!

----------


## Johnny Allen

better than some of the recent episodes, I suprisingly like Michelle (whats wrong with me?). Eileen is still one of the funniest on the show along with Blanche and Danny of course.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> better than some of the recent episodes,


I agree.



> I suprisingly like Michelle (whats wrong with me?).


Nothing, I agree too, although it's still early to say whether I will like her once she gets her first storyline soon.  We'll see.




> Eileen is still one of the funniest on the show along with Blanche and Danny of course.


Absolutely.

----------


## parkerman

> Eileen is still one of the funniest on the show along with Blanche and Danny of course.


I agree with that.

Hmmm. Thinks...New story line. Eileen and Danny get together and get married. Blanche is asked to be chief bridesmaid. Norris is best man. :Cheer:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Or how about Eileen and Gail marry.  :EEK!:  

That would be no ordinary wedding, it would be a *shotgun wedding!*

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I can't believe Jason and Sarah didn't get married...i found the ending really unconvincing, we were meant to believe that Jason sent a text to Sarah saying he couldn't go through with it but in fact they were both determined to get married in the first place!

Very dissapointing... :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Babe14

So what happened to Jason and why did he suddenly decide to do a runner after his mum turned up with Gail??

Adam/Danny feud is the Barlow/Baldwin feud refuelled, enjoying it even though I can't stand Adam he is so up himself, hopefully he will fall soon with alittle help of course from Danny...

Michelle early days yet.
Vernon has to GO!! Along with Liz!

Slow viewing at the moment.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes get rid of Vermin, but keep Liz!

----------


## Johnny Allen

Charlie has turned from psychotic bullying boyfriend to childish prankster, I mean are we really supposed to believe a guy like Charlie would go around messing with the taps, he'd just make a move on Maria, not pussy foot around.

It seems to me like Corrie are doing character personality changes like EE. Most notably Adam, who has gone from a charming shy young man to a floppy haired, self centred arrogant man, yeah thats some change for sure.

Yesterdays had its moments, I wasn't interested in Charlie and Maria, and if Rosie mentions that Laura again I will come around and smack her myself. But Audrey, Gail and Eileen squaring of to each in the street with lots of digs was tv gold.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Another ok episode last night...Gail and Audrey squaring up to Eileen in the Street was the best moment of last night's episode, brilliant stuff! I hope their rivalry continues.

Nothing else last night really stood out for me, still not decided on Michelle, she seems like a good character but needs more screen time to prove herself.

Overall 5/10.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Charlie has turned from psychotic bullying boyfriend to childish prankster, I mean are we really supposed to believe a guy like Charlie would go around messing with the taps, he'd just make a move on Maria, not pussy foot around.


I don't know, I found that quite convincing actually.  Bill and Samia have far more chemistry than Bill & Kate Ford.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> It seems to me like Corrie are doing character personality changes like EE. Most notably Adam, who has gone from a charming shy young man to a floppy haired, self centred arrogant man, yeah thats some change for sure.


Adam's always had the same personality - a useless and annoying
 one.  :Wal2l:  




> Yesterdays had its moments, I wasn't interested in Charlie and Maria, and if Rosie mentions that Laura again I will come around and smack her myself. But Audrey, Gail and Eileen squaring of to each in the street with lots of digs was tv gold.


I agree, that was great stuff.

----------


## kitty_uk

> Yes get rid of Vermin, but keep Liz!


I totally agree  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Babe14

I quite liked Charlie/Maria and hope that Maria/Tracy go head to head at some point in the future.  Charlie's storylines are the same but at the same time he manages to make them interesting and the character likeable, your always wondering what he's going to do next or whose going to be his next victim.
I also liked the Eileen Audrey confrontation. Nice to see Sarah-Lou upset :Smile: 
I almost threw up when Vernon propersitioned Michelle..yuck!!
You could see Steve taking an interest in her :Smile: 
Michelle is O.k for me at the moment and I think that as time goes on things will become very interesting with her and her family.
Sorry but Liz still has to go!! Maybe she could run off with Adam :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> Sorry but Liz still has to go!! Maybe she could run off with Adam


I like Liz and would love to see her reunited with Big Jim if he ever gets out of the _Big House_

As for Adam he could always run off with Vermin and that way we could be rid of two useless characters. In fact if Traceyluv joined them in a menage a trois :EEK!:   it would be even better

----------


## Babe14

> I like Liz and would love to see her reunited with Big Jim if he ever gets out of the _Big House_



 Now if that happened I could accept and tolerate Liz as these two were great together and there is always drama whenever this happens.  Remember the last time they were reunited and Big J got out of the Big House, what an episode or three that was!! 




> As for Adam he could always run off with Vermin and that way we could be rid of two useless characters. In fact if Traceyluv joined them in a menage a trois it would be even better


 :Rotfl:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  Adam/Tracy are you trying to recreate the Brookside "brother/Sister" scenareo??
I do like Tracy and feel she makes things interesting.  However I think the time has come now for Charlie to ditch her and concentrate on Manipulating Maria :Smile: (Where's an evil grin when you want one)Or even better he could torture Sarah-Lou hee hee

----------


## alan45

> Adam/Tracy are you trying to recreate the Brookside "brother/Sister"


Well Im sure Traceyluv would be up for it. Keep it in the family. After all Adam has a lot going for him. He has a HUGE





















Ego and wallet :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Babe14

> Well Im sure Traceyluv would be up for it. Keep it in the family. After all Adam has a lot going for him. He has a HUGE
> Ego and wallet


Your a cheeky one! :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I enjoyed tonight's episode especially Jason returning to try and explain things to Sarah, some good drama there.

It was nice to see Kevin and Craig bonding together.

Claire is getting really strange, this is a nice build up to the storyline that she will be involved in.

I still can't believe Maria is falling for Charlie!

Overall 8/10.  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

Id have been scared if i were Jason faced by the whole Platt clan. The brave boy. Charlie has such a way with words hes so evil.

----------


## Babe14

Enjoying Corrie at the moment, espec the Charlie/Maria stuff and I even liked Sunday's where Jason came back.

I'm even enjoying Clare/Ashley and am looking forward to all this latest stuff with them unfolding...

Fizz, Roy, Hayley, Kirk all on form as usual along with Tyrone and Molly.

----------


## Katy

It was good to see Jack and vera back as well.

----------


## Babe14

Oh how on earth could I forget about them! I thought it was funny when they were talking about Jason and blaming Eileen for the way he turned out, I thought Vera what about your Terry :Lol:  
I think that they are glad to have Molly/Tyrone living with them.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I find Kirk absolutely hilarious where Kirk was discussing with somebody (forgot who it was now, i think it was Fiz) if Jason need a wee or not..and then when Jason returned Kirk asked him "did you actually need a wee?" I found that really funny, Kirk is a good character.  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

Yes and i liked when Fiz was saying how they never did anything different so they walked home backwards. I thought it was really sweet there such a lovable couple.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Kirk and Fizz walking backwards?

Maybe they should change the show backwards too:

Street Coronation.

Return Rovers.

Bishop Emily.

----------


## Johnny Allen

nice to see some more Norris, he does crack me up, going of in search of the posters Jason did. Of course Fiz and Kirk are as always hilarious.

----------


## alan45

> Kirk and Fizz walking backwards?
> 
> Maybe they should change the show backwards too:
> 
> Street Coronation.
> 
> Return Rovers.
> 
> Bishop Emily.


What about EnderEasties :Cheer:

----------


## Babe14

Loving Charlie/Maria, he really is a bugger and so is David:

"Wonder if Eileen has anymore sons!" (To sarah-Lou) :Lol:  

Jason is being an idiot, why jilt someone when you love them, run and then return and try to win them back by plastering the Street with your undying love for them?? Finding this a bit silly now. On/off/on/off.

Kirk and Fizz as sweet as ever. Porr Fizz is really down at the moment as she is finding life monitonous and repetitive, unfortunately that is life whatever you do, who ever you are, you do do the same thing day in day out with a little variation from time to time.
Molly/Tyrone not a lot happening with them at the mo, but I'm hoping that this holiday with Kirk, Fizz and Maria will be screened, I think that it will be fairly commical if not hilarious!
Norris can be a pain in the backside and gets up my nose from time to time but I do like the character and find him very commical and witty. Always nice to see Rita/Emily and Betty who also had to the commical element of the street.

All in all Corrie is providing some good viewing at the moment.

----------


## EE Rocks

I thought that was quite boring to be honest. I am not enjoying Corrie as much as i am with Emmerdale and Eastenders.

This Claire stuff is getting boring. I have never liked Claire anyway, she is boring. :Thumbsdown:  

Glad to see Yana back. :Smile:  

Charlie is too predictable for me- as soon as i hear he is going to go out with some one, first thing i thought, aww he's just going to bully and minipulate them. It just gets a bit boring to be honest. I am glad he is going later anyway. :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I am not enjoying Corrie as much as i am with Emmerdale and Eastenders.


Well I'm very pleased to hear you are (suddenly) enjoying Emmerdale all of a sudden after your (very) recent comments:
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...5&postcount=43  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...postcount=1800  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...2&postcount=39  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 :Cool:  



Anyways, Julia Haworth has been excellent in handling this PND storyline.  It's been very well researched, and is very accurately and realistically portrayed on screen, talking to people I know who have suffered this.  Well done Corrie.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Anyways, Julia Haworth has been excellent in handling this PND storyline.  It's been very well researched, and is very accurately and realistically portrayed on screen, talking to people I know who have suffered this.  Well done Corrie.


I have to agree with you there Richie, Corrie are portraying this storyline really well and Julia Haworth is really acting out the PND realistically to viewers.  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> I thought that was quite boring to be honest. I am not enjoying Corrie as much as i am with Emmerdale and Eastenders.
> 
> This Claire stuff is getting boring. I have never liked Claire anyway, she is boring. 
> 
> Glad to see Yana back. 
> 
> Charlie is too predictable for me- as soon as i hear he is going to go out with some one, first thing i thought, aww he's just going to bully and minipulate them. It just gets a bit boring to be honest. I am glad he is going later anyway.


As usual L*** you seem to have selective memory loss

comments:
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...5&postcount=43 
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...postcount=1800 
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...2&postcount=39 

It takes a liar to have A good memory

----------


## Babe14

As you know from my comments Clare/Ashley aren't exactly my favourites and I have been finding them boring reason being the Josh storyline it just dragged on. Now though they have a new storyline which I am finding very enjoyable. As far as I'm concerned Corrie has been very consistent of late and is producing some very good viewing with more to come.

I am finding Charlie's latest storyline enjoyable.  Although you know he's going to torment his latest conquest you never know exactly what he is going to do or when he is being genuine. This storyline with Maria looks as though it could become very sinister with Charlie taking on a stalker/obssession like personality.
I have to admit Jason on his own is likeable and I am feeling sorry for him because of the way most of the residents etc are treating him. Mean what business is it of theirs anyway?

Looking forward to Corrie over the next couple of weeks espec with the arrival of the new family :Smile:

----------


## In The Know

> As usual L*** you seem to have selective memory loss
> 
> comments:
> http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...5&postcount=43 
> http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...postcount=1800 
> http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...2&postcount=39 
> 
> It takes a liar to have A good memory



You see thats not me  :Lol:   :Rotfl:  
 :Lweek:  

 :Moonie:   :Bow:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

:Confused:  

Alan was talking about somebody else, not you.  :Confused:  

Unless you have something to hide.  :Cool:

----------


## In The Know

> Alan was talking about somebody else, not you.  
> 
> Unless you have something to hide.


But he was & I don't have anything to hide unlike you & Alan who have  Multipal Accounts on every forum you visit. Now please can you leave me out of it.

----------


## Jojo

Can we all stay on topic please.......

----------


## angelblue

Okay so I donât really watch Corrie and people may have already come to this conclusion not sure. But in tonightâs episode I came to the conclusion that Claire maybe lying to Ashley an about her mother, being ill and is using this as an excuse not to bond with her baby or even look after it.

I am not sure if this is right it just a feeling I got from the look on her face when she said she will need a lot of looking after and it is no place for a baby
 :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

> Okay so I donât really watch Corrie and people may have already come to this conclusion not sure. But in tonightâs episode I came to the conclusion that Claire maybe lying to Ashley an about her mother, being ill and is using this as an excuse not to bond with her baby or even look after it.
> 
> I am not sure if this is right it just a feeling I got from the look on her face when she said she will need a lot of looking after and it is no place for a baby


There is nothing wrong with Claire's mother. She is suffering from post natal depression. The storyline is being handled in an excellent manner

----------


## angelblue

Awww thought so thanks Alan45  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode tonight..i agree that Claire with post natal depression storyline is being dealt with really well..i am liking this storyline, it's being acted out brilliantly. 

The Charlie/Maria stuff was ok...good on Maria for not falling for Charlie's charms again  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

It was nice to see a scene with Roy and Chesney.  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

Amber is a legend. I love her character i think her and Norris were Hilarious. She is a great addition. Her and Dev are brilliaant together as well. Oh Maria what are you doing with that BNasty man. 

I really like Kym Marsh as well i  think her character will be quite good.

----------


## EE Rocks

I am liking this storyline with amber and norris. Strange pairing though.

----------


## alan45

> I am liking this storyline with amber and norris. Strange pairing though.


 Corrie was its usual brilliant self tonight. Easy to see why its winning the ratings.  Charlie/Maria/Toxic  brill

Inspired double act between Doris and Amber  brilliant acting and writing. No wonder Corrie is the best   evenyhrough the summer when other soaps flag.   Still very much enjoying the excellent Emmerdale.  Glad to see EE gave up its hopeless farce of last week and is bck to its usual depressing self

----------


## alan45

Corrie was its usual brilliant self tonight. Easy to see why its winning the ratings.  Charlie/Maria/Toxic  brill

Inspired double act between Doris and Amber  brilliant acting and writing. No wonder Corrie is the best   evenyhrough the summer when other soaps flag.   Still very much enjoying the excellent Emmerdale.  Glad to see EE gave up its hopeless farce of last week and is bck to its usual depressing self

----------


## EE Rocks

Well i like EE the best- so what if it's depressing, at least it don't shy away from certain things. Corrie has still got a long way to go for me anyway. Emmerdale is good, but i personally wouldn't say excellent. The maria/charlie stuff is crap and predictable. Cant wait till charlie leaves. Seiously though i watched corrie on friday and it was terrible, and a reminder of why i don't "Hardly" watch it anymore.

----------


## Babe14

Really enjoying corrie at the mo, not as much as Emmerdale though. Loving the Charlie/Maria stuff. Fizz/Kirk as sweet and funny as always.

Cilla gobby and self centred as always. Poor Chesney can't use his PC yet Selfish Cilla can tan herself on her sunbed!

Looking forward to more great viewing to come this week and next!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well moving on from the absurd and false post number 1019 two pages back, that was a reasonable batch of episodes.

I think the Maria and Charlie stuff is quite good. 

Shame the Peacocks weren't in it last night though, but we shall see more of them later this week.

----------


## Johnny Allen

I loved the Amber and Norris scenes man, when he said why do you say innit I couldnt stop laughing. Could do without the scenes of Adam and Joanne, I couldnt really care less about them. I thought it started to drag towards the end as well, mainly because Tracy and Liz were getting on my flaming nerves, but I do like Michelle though.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Adam needs to be put under the factory sewing machine ASAP.  What a prize idiot he is.   :Mad: 

Amber is good but needs to calm down a bit.  She often goes a bit OTT with her 'street' pronounciations.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Well i like EE the best- so what if it's depressing, at least it don't shy away from certain things. Corrie has still got a long way to go for me anyway. Emmerdale is good, but i personally wouldn't say excellent. The maria/charlie stuff is crap and predictable. Cant wait till charlie leaves. Seiously though i watched corrie on friday and it was terrible, and a reminder of why i don't "Hardly" watch it anymore.


Please do not discuss Emmerdale or DE in this thread.  Thank you.   :Smile:

----------


## In The Know

> Please do not discuss Emmerdale or DE in this thread.  Thank you.


Alan did bring it up first not EERocks.
 :Lweek:   :Nono:

----------


## Jojo

Please guys - can we stay on topic and stop swiping at each other - Thank you

----------


## Katy

Everyone had there own tastes some like EE and Others Corrie. Like Jojomum says please stay on topic. 

Cant believe Fiz was talking to Molly about breaking up with Kirk htey are the most lovable couple on TV. Please corrie keep them together. Closely followed by Tyrone and Molly. Maria is so stupid falling for Charlie again. I was so pleased when she told him not she didnt want to see her again.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good episode yesterday..i missed the 2nd episode at 8:30 though but oh well. I agree that Norris and Amber are a great pairing and their scenes together are brilliant.

Charlie is turning more evil now..he used to be a manipulative womaniser but now he is stalking Maria and burgling her house! 

Michelle is starting to grow on me as a character..i like the Fiz stuff with all of them on holiday too, quite funny in some parts.

----------


## Babe14

Nice to see Fiz and Molly becoming mates and putting the past behind them. I hope Fiz doesn't give Kirk the boot, she needs to sit him down and talk to him. Typical male behaviour spending the day in the pub shooting pool :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Still loving Charlie/Maria yes he is getting worse by the episode and you really don't know what he is going to do next or why!

I have taken to Michelle now she is showing potential.  Vernon is a sleeze ball and I can't wait until Michelle has a bit of fun with him :Big Grin:  

Nice to see Steve as always. :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Vernon is a sleezebag. I'm liking Michelle i think is definitely one new character who will do well. I do like her and Steve together they def have chemistry. Her brother Connor is hot. As usual Charlie was great love him.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

how sad was it last night when fiz was breaking up with kirk, he just looked so sad - they made such a sweet couple.

imagine charlie telling maria that he loved her is that just more of his mind games

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A great episode last night!! So funny with Kirk singing "The Real Slim Shady" to Fiz, he really cracks me up!  :Lol:  

Nice to see Vernon finally getting his just desserts...i guess last night will be the last time we see him?

----------


## Chris_2k11

An alright episode tonight, nothing great though. Liz is starting to get on my nerves now. Just what is her problem with Michelle?  :Searchme:  I actually don't mind Michelle at all. Infact I think she's been quite a good addition to the cast. She's far better behind the bar than boring Shelley.

Fiz & Kirk annoying as ever. Really can't be doing with this pair.

----------


## Katy

i agree i like Michelle too and dont get Lizs problem with her. I thought it was sad when She walked away from the door without realiseing that Steve liked her. Thought Frankie was funny waking up with the hangover thats how i felt yesterday morning.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I agree Chris, Michelle has been rather (if surprisingly) good so far.  She reminds me of an EARLY Bet Lynch.  Let's hope she doesn't go the same way as Bet did and turn into a drag queen/leopard lookalike.

Is that the end of Vermin then?  I hope so.  That just leaves Adam Barlow on the 'worst of the worst' hit list, and hopefully his departure will be soon, reading the spoilers.  :Cheer:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Michelle is a real breath of fresh air, i really like her character. I also don't understand why Liz doesn't like Michelle, maybe she's afraid that Steve will get more involved with her and Liz hopes that he doesn't.  :Searchme:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I don't think the answer is Pure and Simple Daveywavey.  I've heard she doesn't like Michelle's singing, but that could be just Hear'say.  :Cool:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't think the answer is Pure and Simple Daveywavey.  I've heard she doesn't like Michelle's singing, but that could be just Hear'say.


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Clap:   :Clap:  

I like Michelle i think she is a good addition to the cast Liz is being a right pain

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good two episodes tonight, i enjoyed both of them! It cracked me up when Cilla was selling stuff on the internet and Liam and Michelle getting their wires crossed, Liam thought that Frankie was the transexual from the cafe, really funny! 

The Claire stuff was really good, the actress who plays Claire is showing off her true talents in this storyline...she's brilliant! Her behaviour is getting stranger and stranger...and i can see this by watching her acting.

----------


## Babe14

Loving the Connor brothers and I particularly loved the way they ran rings around Adam. Can't wait to see them go head to head with Danny.

Liz/Michelle arguing is Karen/Liz all over again, enjoying it.

Liz she reminds me of Bet Lynch, particularly the other week when she was sat in the back of the Rovers with a fag in her mouth, blonde hair and a leopard print outfit on. Now that the awful Vernon has gone Liz is starting to become "interesting" again and she may be marked for Bet Lynch II.

Jamie/Sean/Violet situation, I have a feeling is going to become very commical. I feel sorry for Violet, she and Jason belong together just as Jamie and Frankie do.

Corrie has picked up a lot lately and with the addition of the Connors I think it will continue to shine.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, agreed. The Connor Brothers v. Danny should be worth going miles to see!  :Cheer:  

I also thought the Claire/Ashley story was handled very well last night.

----------


## alan45

> Yes, agreed. The Connor Brothers v. Danny should be worth going miles to see!  
> 
> I also thought the Claire/Ashley story was handled very well last night.


 The Connor brothers have slotted in seamlessly to Corrie. Well Done. Well done to all involved in the Ashley/Claire story its gripping and so true to life.

----------


## Babe14

At the moment Paul is grabbing my attention the most as I think he has a lot of hidden depth to his character and I don't think he is all sweetness and like either.  Liam is a playboy type who is obviously being kept inline by Big brother Paul.  Also the other night we learnt that Michelle had been in trouble in the past and helped out by her brothers. Paul is obviously the one who controls the "financial" side of things , he is very similar to Matt King in Emmerdale regarding the way he takes control of everything. A very very good idea of Corrie to bring this family in and I'm sure things are going to get very heated..

Yes I agree Claire/Ashley storyine is very good,even though Ashley still annoys me.

I forgot to mention that I am also enjoying Steve still and am pleased that it looks as though he will be involved with the Connors a lot in the future.

Looking forwrad to sitting down and watching last nights later, along of course with the wonderful Emmerdale :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Ashley Claire really needs help.

I'm loving the Connor family at the moment hopefully we will see the mother as well. I think Kelly and Liam will get together in the future i think they have a love hate chemistry at the moment.

----------


## alan45

Brilliant acting in this well researched storyline. Thoroughly enjoyed last night. Have to admit Claire was not one of my favourite characters but Julia Haworth has proven what a super actress she really is. Top marks to Steven Arnold for his portrayal of the heartbroken and distraught husband. :Clap:

----------


## alan45

Claire and Ashley storyline really bubbling along nicely. Super acting by both tonight.  An excellent episode ruined by the cringeworthy Karaoke story

----------


## Babe14

Good Episode Friday, still liking the Connors and I agree the Karaoke was cringeworthy. Poor Steve he really has got it bad :Lol:

----------


## Katy

lol, about steve, what as he like last night hes like a love struck teenager. 

I thought the Claire story was really good as well, it was so sad when she was screaming at him down the corridor, i hate you opr something along those lines.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Bit of a dull episode tonight I thought.

----------


## alan45

> Bit of a dull episode tonight I thought.


 The quiet before the storm I think. Just wait till the hairy haggis tells Danny about selling his share in Knickers R Us :Ninja:

----------


## Katy

Hairy Haggis, lol. 

I think it will be a bit of a shock when he realises whos him charge.

----------


## Babe14

Sunday's episode slow but enjoyable. 
Everything is building up to the doodah hitting the fan.  Unbeknown to them, Danny and the Connors have already met when he arrived back from Spain and they bumped into one another literally!
I feel sorry for Violet as Jamie is completely ignoring her even her hints aren't having any effect. Jamie is focusing on Sean as a diversion...

----------


## tammyy2j

So Danny returns and meets The Connors interesting. Anyone else finding it strange now watching Danny and Frankie since all that off screen romance details have been in the papers? Cause i do

----------


## Babe14

> So Danny returns and meets The Connors interesting. Anyone else finding it strange now watching Danny and Frankie since all that off screen romance details have been in the papers? Cause i do


Me to, I keep looking closely at them when they are together to see if I can spot any tell tale signs. More to the point the burning question of whose baby arises? Also heard today that Bradley Walsh has flown off somewhere to see his wife with a single red rose!  Bradley it's gonna take far more than that to fix things!  Also there is a piccy of Debra with red eyes and wearing dark glasses apparently (Sorry haven't got any of it myself all goss Ihave picked up today) :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny Allen

okay last nights episode was alright but I still feel that Corrie's flat. Jamie and Violet's relationship problem I couldn't care less about. I liked Danny vs Liam those two are funny together and I think that the love triangle between those two and Frankie will make excellent viewing. However somethings I'm just not liking too much Sean in recent episodes. Not enough Blanche. And the whole Norris and Rita pen thing is a joke, usually these two crack me up, but if arguing over pens and splittling and sharing things is all Corrie can come up with for two natural comic actors then Im unimpressed.

----------


## Babe14

Have to agree the last couple of episodes of Corrie I have watched have been very slow, there just isn't anything happening.

Guess Emmerdale is stealing everyones thunder right now! :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I agree, Corrie is going really slow lately...i am finding the Jamie/Sean/Violet storyline quite boring...hopefully it will pick up soon. I agree Babe14, Emmerdale is definetly stealing everyone's thunder at the moment.

----------


## Bryan

I must admit I'm enjoying Corrie at the moment, I like the Connors and they are also giving characters storylines that I enjoy like the Baldwins, Peacocks and McDonalds, what I like about corrie is that its just normal, so its enjoyable watching. Whereas Emmerdale is very OTT at the moment, i love Emmerdale for this and its my fave soap atm, but its nice to tune into Corrie and see no over sensational storylines and OTT characters.

----------


## Chris_2k11

What the hell's happened to Audrey's house. It never used to look like that..

----------


## Katy

i thought that myself. You have to feel a little bit sorry for her. What aboutr Rita going on Holiday with Norris. haha. 

Liked the scenes with Violet and Sean even though all she seemed to do in tonights episode was whinge.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

We haven't seen Audrey's house in yonks though have we, so it might have changed.  :Confused:  

I didn't see last night's episode, but I thought Norris, Rita, Blanche and Emily were great on Friday.   :Smile:  

Nice to hear Annie Walker mentioned on Wednesday.  :Smile:  

Violet/Sean/Jamie.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## tammyy2j

Sophie looked tangoed last night. I'm finding Sean/Jamie/Violet storyline was boring. Glad Shelley is back.

----------


## Katy

Why oh Why did bev open her big mouth especially to Deridre. !!!!!

Liam getting dumped by frankie. When she said "im going to dump him" i was like oh my god i havent heard that word in such a long time.

----------


## tammyy2j

So Tracey knows i wanted a better fight between her and Shelley. Did Bev really think Deirdre wouldn't tell Tracey she is her daughter after all. Expect fireworks when Charlie but i guess he had Maria anyway.

----------


## Katy

Tracy was classic, i love the mouth on that girl. I did feel a bit sorry for her as well. Deirdre had to tell her daughter. I wonder what Blanche will have to say on the matter if she finds out.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I do have to say that its the first time in a long time that ive felt sorry for tracy barlow, well acted to kate ford. tracy is so blind to the truth even when its right in front of her trust her to find out about one of charlies infidelities causing pregnancy whilst hes awy with another of his women, no women deserves that not even her

----------


## alvinsduckie

I don't feel sorry for her at all. she's always acted like everyone needs to bow down to her, acted like she's in charge of everyone--i think that's the real reason she was crying. had nothing to do with loving charlie, but because she was losing to him..as he wont let her make him spineless. It's all mind games with her,always has been always will be :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Watched it tonight because i was bored of music, what a load of rubbish, i wish they would just get rid of Charlie forever is a monster ive never liked the man, im not fond of Tracey either but good on her for chucking him out. Shelly should go to the wedding regardless of what Charlie has done because shes come out on top of it all now and she should be proud of that not running away.

----------


## Johnny Allen

I tell you what I almost came close to switching the damn show of on sunday then mondays episodes were just as bad. It just seems to drag and drag, Charlie keep pandering over Tracy is very unlikely in my opinion, this guy would just drop her and run of with Maria or someone else for that matter. I hate the Jamie/Violet/Sean/Frankie saga. Thank goodness for Sophie and Blanche in yesterdays episodes.

----------


## Babe14

Enjoying Corrie at the moment.

Charlie/Tracy/Maria love triangle, is really good and I just love Charlie he's a real rogue.  He has certainly met his match with Tracy, although Charlie still has the upper hand.

Frankie/Jamie/Violet/Sean - Also enjoying, Sean is so sweet although he does grate on the nerves at times.  I like the way this storyline is being done with a best mate fancying his  best mate who is in love with his step-mum. A very different kind of love triangle. (seems to be the all round theme at the mo, one which I am enjoying) Poor Violet though, she does pick them. I've always thought that her and Jason were a good match and would like to see them together again in the futrue with a happy ending.

Another love triangle - Audrey/Bev/Fred (I'm glad that soaps/dramas are focusing on "older" love as well as younger love, I prefer the older kind) In this instance it is a case of not realising what you had until you've no longer got it.  Or is it? :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Good viewing with a good couple of weeks on the way :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Boring episode tonight.

Fiz, Kirk, Rosie, Craig.. Zzzzzzz...  :Thumbsdown: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Katy

Rosie and Craig are doing my head in at the minute. Loved Blanche last night she cracked me up going on about Bev being an alcoholic, Ashley was so right when he was saying that Audrey was being selfish she really is. Glad Ashley and Claire are kind of back to normal. It was a good episode last night actually.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I agree it was a good episode last night. Much better than Friday's. I'm still not sure about Claire.. hmm something's still not right.  :Ponder:  


Well anyway tonight's the night, I say I say.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CrazyLea

I can't believe Fred has gone  :Sad:  aww. I liked tonights episodes. Humour in the first one. Yet sadness in the second.  :Sad:  And well balanced too.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Really enjoyed the first episode, not the second.  Just like with Mike Baldwin, Corrie do a great build-up but fail at the final hurdle.  Very disappointing.

Great acting by John Savident, Sue Nicholls and Stephen Arnold tonight, and from Susie Blake, although the latter got a dodgy script in the second half of tonight's events.  Blanche and Norris also on top form.  

What was that nonsense about with Dev and the phone though.  There's a character who needs to go in a box asap.  Where did the Duckworths and Betty come from anyway?  They weren't in the first eppy.

Very disappointed in Fred's death scenes.  Someone of his stature deserved a proper exit with him collapsing ON-SCREEN.  I hope the bosses don't sleep well tonight.

I'm more looking forward to the funeral and the wake myself, which should be better, especially as it's another chance for Rita/Barbara Knox to sing.  :Smile: 

Excellent first episode, disappointing second episode.

*Fred Elliott - 1994-2006*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> And well balanced too.


Fred wasn't well balanced though, falling on Audrey's vase.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jojo

I'm just watching the omnibus and i'm sorry, but I laughed!!

Fred: Be happy, I say, be happy *turns, walks aways, bang, crash, thud* 

It must have been a whopping great big vase though! Sounded like a pane of glass smashing, not a vase!

A pretty dire exit (just like Mike Baldwins).  Is it to get them back for wanting to leave or something?!  :Searchme: 

Edit: And why on earth has no one thought to phone Ashley yet?!  Surely Audrey would have phoned him or something!!! I'm sorry, but very very dire!  I'm sure I am supposed to be feeling emotion here, but the only emotion I want to vent is laughter!

----------


## Chris_2k11

It was all a bit sudden wasn't it?! You blinked and it was over. Here one second gone the next. I'd have much rather he died in the church to see everyone's reactions. Would have made it a bit more exciting I think. 

The highlight of the episode for me was Norris & Blanche in the church!  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

Audrey went in the police car to tell Ashley in person. I suppose she thought that would be best. 

It was creepy the way Fred still had his eyes open when he died. I know that's realistic but it was quite chilling. 

Some of those moments in the church were so funny. Blanche and Norris, oh my god! lol. I love that everybody needs to know everyone else's business. It's typical of life.

----------


## tammyy2j

So long Fred i was a bit disappointed at the death. Poor Bev and Ashley i felt sorry for them. Why did he go to see Audrey if he was choosing Bev?

----------


## Jojo

> Audrey went in the police car to tell Ashley in person. I suppose she thought that would be best.


 Yes, but, you know hes dead - you phone an ambulance and then his next of kin - I would have phoned for ambulance and then tried to find a way of trying to contact Ashley.  Audrey didn't seem to even think of it until the police officer was talking to her, which in reality terms, would have been probably 10-15 mins after he died.  

I just found the whole thing a very disappointing exit for John Savident who was a larger than life character who deserved a larger than life exit.  Like Chris said, him collapsing at the alter or something like that would have been far better.

----------


## Katy

i laughed to, its horrible but it was so funny to die like that. Ashley was really good. but like Ritchie said, Blanche and Norris the highlight. Also the whole church when they were trying to find out what was going on.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> I'm just watching the omnibus and i'm sorry, but I laughed!!
> 
> Fred: Be happy, I say, be happy *turns, walks aways, bang, crash, thud* 
> 
> It must have been a whopping great big vase though! Sounded like a pane of glass smashing, not a vase!
> 
> A pretty dire exit (just like Mike Baldwins).  Is it to get them back for wanting to leave or something?! 
> 
> Edit: And why on earth has no one thought to phone Ashley yet?!  Surely Audrey would have phoned him or something!!! I'm sorry, but very very dire!  I'm sure I am supposed to be feeling emotion here, but the only emotion I want to vent is laughter!


your not the only one to laugh, I havent laughed at a death scene since Dirty Den died in EE. It was just so funny to hear him make a murmur than the vase smash.  Then when Freds lying there dead as a doodoo Audrey's 'Say something Fred' cracked me up even more.I was very disappointed though the first episode was great, Corrie on top form than bang it just fell flat, for a character like Fred to go out like that was a huge disappointment.

----------


## Chris_2k11

It was a great episode tonight. Loved it all apart from the usual pointless scenes with Cilla, Les, Fiz & Kirk.  :Thumbsdown:  Fiz & Kirk mainly, I hope they get axed sometime soon. 

Wasn't really any need to have Charlie in that episode either, I think he only appeared in about one scene didn't he?

Ashley starting to get annoying. About time everyone layed off Audrey I think.

Blanche on top form as always.  :Big Grin:  

Good stuff with Frankie/Jamie/Danny too. The Websters were OK.

 :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Good to see Bill Webster back.  :Cheer: 

Maybe Maureen will pop-up soon.  Maybe buddy Maud will be flying round the Eiffel Tower in her wheelchair too.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

> It was a great episode tonight. Loved it all apart from the usual pointless scenes with Cilla, Les, Fiz & Kirk.  Fiz & Kirk mainly, I hope they get axed sometime soon. 
> 
> Wasn't really any need to have Charlie in that episode either, I think he only appeared in about one scene didn't he?
> 
> Ashley starting to get annoying. About time everyone layed off Audrey I think.
> 
> Blanche on top form as always.  
> 
> Good stuff with Frankie/Jamie/Danny too. The Websters were OK.


I disagree about Cilla and Les. I think they're great and bring some welcome light relief to the Street. 
Charlie's brief appearance could have been the start of a big story line. You never know!  :Smile:  
If you think Audrey was responsible for Fred's death you're not likely to lay off her are you?
I agree about Blanche and the Baldwins...

----------


## no1abbafan

Sally and kevin were great in Paris, Love Sophie too, but Rosie, what terrible acting, she was trying to cry but no tears while the guy that played Craig was brill.

----------


## Katy

THought Sophie was great tongiht. Shes the better out of the two daughters yet Rosie gets the storys. 

Loved the line she had about " if that was me id be grounded till at least 35"

Also thought the scenes in the Pub with Bev were funny. "i need another gin"
She is being really pathetic though. The sooner the funeral is over the better.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well Bev made a right show of herself last night didn't she. I heard she does the same at the funeral aswell. I thought she was leaving anyway??  :Searchme:

----------


## Mr Humphries

> Well Bev made a right show of herself last night didn't she. I heard she does the same at the funeral aswell. I thought she was leaving anyway??


I heard that, and I remember that there where loads of people in the sun or the news of the world that had headlines of Massive Clearout at Corrie

Bev and Dev and Eileen and loads of others, I take it thats all forgotten now, she does get on my nerves that Bev !

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Bev is leaving, but not for a few weeks.  I think her exit coincides with that I've read in spoilers for the next few weeks.

Eileen was never for the axe, thank goodness.

----------


## CrazyLea

Quite good episodes tonight. I feel really sorry for Audrey. Everyone is being really awful to her, she didn't do anything, not her fault Fred had a heart attack. Can't believe her so called 'friends' even more, as they're meant to stick by her, good old Ken sitting by her though  :Cool:  

Bev is really bugging me. She hardley knew Fred, and yet she's shoving her two pennies worth in there  :Angry: 

Really liking the Frankie/Jamie storyline. I really think Frankie does like Jamie, I mean who kisses someone that long, that passionately, after them declaring their love for you, if you don't! I hope at some point they actually do get together, even if it is wrong  :Big Grin: 

Fiz on the bike was funny I thought, the episode neded some humour, and that gave it  :Big Grin:  Also Cillas comment about Rita's singing  :Rotfl:  

Anyway, that's enough from me.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mr Humphries

> Quite good episodes tonight. I feel really sorry for Audrey. Everyone is being really awful to her, she didn't do anything, not her fault Fred had a heart attack. Can't believe her so called 'friends' even more, as they're meant to stick by her, good old Ken sitting by her though  
> 
> Bev is really bugging me. She hardley knew Fred, and yet she's shoving her two pennies worth in there 
> 
> Really liking the Frankie/Jamie storyline. I really think Frankie does like Jamie, I mean who kisses someone that long, that passionately, after them declaring their love for you, if you don't! I hope at some point they actually do get together, even if it is wrong 
> 
> Fiz on the bike was funny I thought, the episode neded some humour, and that gave it  Also Cillas comment about Rita's singing  
> 
> Anyway, that's enough from me.


Completely loved it tonight, Fiz on the bike was so  :Rotfl:  

I really could have slapped Rita for her comments to Audrey, after all she is hardly the model women when it comes to men !

----------


## CrazyLea

> I really could have slapped Rita for her comments to Audrey, after all she is hardly the model women when it comes to men !


I really didn't think Rita was that kind of person. I thought her of most people would have supported Audrey, but no, she's one of the worse ones!

----------


## Mr Humphries

> I really didn't think Rita was that kind of person. I thought her of most people would have supported Audrey, but no, she's one of the worse ones!


Completely Right ! When Cilla tried to get Rita done over for hitting chesney, Audrey stod by her. Emily surprised me the most. But then the old ducks on the street are like sheep ! All follow each other about

----------


## CrazyLea

> Completely Right ! When Cilla tried to get Rita done over for hitting chesney, Audrey stod by her. Emily surprised me the most. But then the old ducks on the street are like sheep ! All follow each other about


I comepletely forgot about the Chesney thing, but you're right. If it was the other way aswell, i'm almost positive Audrey would have stood by Rita. I don't think I was surprised by Emily, mainly because of the 'sheep' reason you gave. Cause Blanche and Deirdre were being sheep too. It's pathetic, acting how others were.

----------


## Mr Humphries

> I comepletely forgot about the Chesney thing, but you're right. If it was the other way aswell, i'm almost positive Audrey would have stood by Rita. I don't think I was surprised by Emily, mainly because of the 'sheep' reason you gave. Cause Blanche and Deirdre were being sheep too. It's pathetic, acting how others were.


Least old Ken sat in the same row at the church which was good. 

I looked the way they all kept going on about Eileen's skirt ! It was funny, I just love Eileen !

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Reet the hypocrite.  She's a fine one to talk, she who was sniffing around Alf.

Good to hear her sing again though.  :Angel:

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Least old Ken sat in the same row at the church which was good. 
> 
> I looked the way they all kept going on about Eileen's skirt ! It was funny, I just love Eileen !


Yeah good old Ken. Oh Eileen's skirt, Blanches line about her going to a disco was priceless. I liked tonights but I cant wait till that stupid woman Bev goes.

----------


## Bryan

Corrie seems to have improved by the bucketload in recent weeks, I would go as far to say its the soap I most enjoy at the moment, I have been very into Emmerdale recently, but I think Corrie is just as good, if not better now. Love the Peacocks and the Baldwins!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mr Humphries

I have been enjoying more Corrie lately, I just love Eileen and everyone who lives with her! Baldwins are great and Websters! Kevin & Sally really hold the soap together, with that completely normal family look

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I think the Webster have for some time been the best soap family altogether.

It's amazing how they have turned Sally around, when she looked like someone without a future on the show.  Now she is one of the best things in it.  She's come a long way since being drenched by a passing van driven by Kevin in wet conditions.

----------


## stacyefc

aww i missed corrie last nite can someone tell me what happened please

----------


## alan45

> aww i missed corrie last nite can someone tell me what happened please


 They all decided to stay indoors and watch the Brazilian Grand Prix   as did the cast of Emmerdale :Big Grin:  











Seriously  neither soap was shown last night because of the final round of the Grand Prix :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

And there was me also thinking i'd missed both soaps.  :Smile:  Woohoo!  :Cheer:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Be warned though.  Corrie on for an hour at 7pm tonight, followed by the normal 8:30 episode.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Bit too much. So what about Emmerdale??

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Hour long episode tomorrow.  Not on tonight.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh right.. so another clash then.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lmao Jamie's face when she slapped him  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr Humphries

Really great episodes tonight! David is pure evil and cunning, don't you just love him, Hats off to Corrie, just when you think they might be lacking, they come back with a bag ! Well Done Corrie

----------


## alan45

> they come back with a *bag !* Well Done Corrie


 Leave Blanche out of it. :Rotfl:  I agree with you Excellent show tonight.  Not just one major storyline going on but lots of small plots and stories interwoven together all heading towards a big Christmas climax. Top notch acting and writing tonight as usual. Its only a matter of time now before RATBOY blows the whistle on the crimper and the scruffy builder. The resulting catfight should be enjoyable.

Couldnt understand why Archie the Undertaker gave the ashes to Bev. She would not have been entitled to receive them as Ashley was next of kin, not her. 

And even Corrie makes mistakes. I noticed the spelling on the newspaper billboard that NOZZER :Big Grin:  was putting out spelt JEWEL as JEWELL :Nono:

----------


## Mr Humphries

Totally agree with you all the little plots are great. Sally was great over the letter from Craig, just how a mother acts. Can't wait to see how far David will push Maria? Do you think she will sleep with him to silence him?

----------


## Chris_2k11

It sounds like i'm in the minority here but I didn't find the first two episodes all that great?  :Confused:  

It was the 8.30 one which I really enjoyed.  :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Couldnt understand why Archie the Undertaker gave the ashes to Bev. She would not have been entitled to receive them as Ashley was next of kin, not her.


I have found the handling of things post-Fred's death to be wildly inaccurate on so many levels.  I am sure you can back me up on that.  Very disappointing.  Good to see Archie back though.  :Smile: 

Actually Chris I thought the third episode was the weakest, and I thought the second episode the strongest.  All three episodes were very much watchable though so they weren't that bad.

Norris/Rita were very good value as always, as was Audrey.

Sally's little chat with Rosie was good but I didn't quite buy Craig's all out efforts since he arrived in Berlin.  

Best stuff for me went to Bev/Ashley/Blanche.  Blanche in particular was in top form today from her scene with Bev, to that very good scene in the butchers where Maggie Jones showed she can play the soft-side of Blanche just as well as the comical side.  Well done.

Jamie and Frankie - ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  Send *them* to Budapest I think, rather than Norris and Rita, and make it a single ticket....

----------


## alan45

> I have found the handling of things post-Fred's death to be wildly inaccurate on so many levels.  I am sure you can back me up on that.  Very disappointing.  ...


 Yes totally. How did they get Fred into such a small coffin. And how did four men manage to carry the coffin. Why so few at the funeral???.    But then again all soaps handle the death bit very poorly. Perhaps a bit more research is called for.

----------


## CrazyLea

I enjoyed all 3 tonight actually. (Although missed a bit of the first, as never knew it was on) But anway.

Bev.. She is really winding me up at the moment. That was really not on, putting Fred into a gravy pot, for Ashley. Besides, Ashley should get all of him, not just half. Get rid of her soon please, only one ruining it.

Rita & Norris were funny.. loved Norris's little notes for Ken  :Lol: 

Frankie & Jamie.. Still shamfully enjoying it. You can see Frankie does hold something for Jamie! 

Kevin.. Did anyone else watch that Celebrity Darts thing on Challenge... Well Michael Le Vell was on there (and won), and I just can't watch him as Kevin in the same way any more  :Lol: 

Liking the Maria & David stuff also. 

Roll on Wednesdays episode.

----------


## laurouski

Oh, Bev is _so_ irritating at the moment. She can't even act anyway.

----------


## Scorpio_Girl

> Bev.. She is really winding me up at the moment. That was really not on, putting Fred into a gravy pot, for Ashley. Besides, Ashley should get all of him, not just half. Get rid of her soon please, only one ruining it.
> 
> Rita & Norris were funny.. loved Norris's little notes for Ken 
> 
> Frankie & Jamie.. Still shamfully enjoying it. You can see Frankie does hold something for Jamie! 
> 
> Liking the Maria & David stuff also. 
> 
> Roll on Wednesdays episode.


I agree totally. Will Bev be leaving anytime soon?

----------


## Mr Humphries

Whats the betting that Maria ends up sleeping with David Platt or he ends up sleeping with her !

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well she's running out of men to sleep with in Weatherfield so it's an option.  The only alternatives are Ken, Norris, or even Jack Duckworth.  :EEK!:

----------


## Katy

The platts at family councelling !!!!!!! id pay to watch that one. 

Loved Fiz on the scooter.

----------


## Rovers Return

Fiz on the scooter was painful.

I had hoped Corrie was breaking away from the ott panto rubbish yet it seems to be moving backwards on that front. Norris waking Ken up was funny however.

Loved the women talking about Bev!  :Rotfl:  she is getting right on my nerves with her overacting. Can't wait for her to leave and David needs to be axed.

----------


## parkerman

> David needs to be axed.


Do you mean that literally?  :Lol:

----------


## laurouski

> I had hoped Corrie was breaking away from the ott panto rubbish yet it seems to be moving backwards on that front.


I know what you mean. Codzilla's involved with a lot of that crap. They need to get rid of it. I'm not saying it has to be deadly serious or anything.. but that stuff is just cringe-worthy.

I don't mind David that much, though.  :Searchme:  He's just getting annoying with all the 'bad boy' story lines.

----------


## alan45

I find Cilla and Les very amusing. They are the ultra chavs and every back street has someone like them. They are larger than life and are meant to be an amalgam of all your neighbours from hell. They provide the comic relief tinged with being two of life's unfortuates who if they fell into a bucket of roses would come up smelling of s**t.

----------


## laurouski

It's not that I don't find them amusing, I just don't like all the panto rubbish that they always seem to be involved in.

That is NOT amusing.  :Nono:

----------


## alan45

> It's not that I don't find them amusing, I just don't like all the panto rubbish that they always seem to be involved in.
> 
> That is NOT amusing.


 Oh Yes It IS :Big Grin:    Arghh look out behind you :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

Is it Tracey who is dense or the scriptwriters? An envelope arrives on her doormat with just Tracey written on it and she says, "That's weird, post on a Sunday". Yes, right, the Post Office knew which Tracey it was for out of all the millions in the country. :Wal2l:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

All that head swapping must finally be affecting her brain.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Is it Tracey who is dense or the scriptwriters? An envelope arrives on her doormat with just Tracey written on it and she says, "That's weird, post on a Sunday". Yes, right, the Post Office knew which Tracey it was for out of all the millions in the country.


Lmao! Good one!  :Rotfl: 

It was good last night I thought. 

  Spoiler:    I also notice they'd calmed Cilla down a bit, do you think this might be something to do with the cancer storyline she's got coming up??

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Cilla has been calmed down for a while.  Remember when she portrayed herself as a woman hurt after Les's night with Janice during the Winter - proof Wendy Peters can do drama, as well as comedy.

Good episodes tonight btw.  :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

:Rotfl:  at the Tracey comment Parkerman!! 

Good episodes tonight! Loved the whole Charlie/David drowning thing  :Lol:  And of course Tracey and Marias fight, and just that whole storyline to be honest. 

Loved Cilla. Loved the Websters. Even loved Ken  :Searchme:  

Still love Frankie/Jamie also  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kitty_uk

I love sophie's comedy and carnt wait for her to get her own big story line. The fight on the st wasnt very exciting though

----------


## alan45

Two excellent episodes. The usal mix of drama and comedy. Is it just me or is Sally becoming more like a cross between Laura Ingles and Mary Ellen Walton :Sick:  Who was she trying to impress tonight. She is getting cornier and cornier. How ugly was Tracyluv when she gurned her face up at the slapper with the scissors. Its a close call as to which of the two have slept with more men.

Great fun Keep it up Corrie

----------


## dddMac1

good episode last night thought Charlie trying to drown David was funny but scary,

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Blimey a mention of Deirdre working at Alf's shop.  That must date back to around 1980 from memory.  :EEK!:

----------


## Mr Humphries

The who david and charlie scene was great, and maria telling Tracey ! You just know that Tracey is going to catch Charlie and then pow !

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oooh what an episode tonight. Tracy's face at the end!! I think i'm going to like this storyline!  :Cool:  Corrie's just getting better & better !

----------


## Chris_2k11

A good episode tonight. I am interested to know why Tracy has suddenly started being friendly to Claire. Something to do with a certain upcoming storyline maybe..?  :Ponder:

----------


## CrazyLea

I quite enjoyed tonights episodes. I thought Steve was quite funny ha. And the whole Tracy and Claire thing  :Rotfl:  How boring is Claire bless her  :Stick Out Tongue: 

The Gail thing is boring me..as is the Hayley/Becky thing.. but maybe it will get better. Still enjoying the Frankie/Jamie thing, I like their subtle interaction ;-)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Oh dear, tonight saw the return of Vermin.  :Sick:

----------


## CrazyLea

Oh yeah, forgot about that!!! I thought we had gotten rid of him for like ever!!  :Angry:

----------


## Johnny Allen

If the episode had more Steve, more Blanche, more Norris it would have been great but alas we have the boring Bev who I just want to disappear of the screen and I havent even mentioned the Frankie/Danny/Jamie storyline which is doing my head in. As If you could believe someone as glamourous as Frankie would love a scruffy looking tramp, beyond believeable if you ask me.,

----------


## alan45

> As If you could believe someone as glamourous as Frankie would love a scruffy looking tramp, beyond believeable if you ask me.,


 What about Julia Roberts  :Love:  and Lyle Lovett :Sick:  

I agree with you about Boring Boozy Bev

----------


## parkerman

Two questions re-last night's episode.

1. Why is it, as last night, when the "girls" are waiting to go in to the factory you only ever see the full cast members sitting around on the pavement outside yet when they show pictures inside the factory there are others around? Do they come at a different time? The same applies to when they leave the factory at lunch time and night.

2. Sarah started a fight with David last night because she said he'd used all the milk, but it was quite clear there was about half a pint of milk left in the bottle when a shot of the table was shown. Has Coronation Street imported an Eastenders scriptwriter and/or continuity director? It's the sort of thing they'd do but you don't expect from Corrie.

----------


## dddMac1

Hayley is making a mistake by taking Becky on cause it is obvious it is going to be a disaster and she will be lucky if her friends help her when it all goes wrong

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Corrie has plenty of continuity errors.  For a start the factory tripled in size overnight to the size of a football ground.  The workers inside Underworld may have been on shift, and when they left the 'girls' outside would enter, but then all of them often leave work together.  Very odd.  :Confused: 

No idea about the milk.  I had a call of nature during that scene.  :Embarrassment: 


As for the episode:

Frankie and Jamie - utterly repulsive.  They aren't hiding Debra Stephenson's pregnancy well either  Spoiler:    , or maybe Jamie's impregnated two different people, as Violet's pregnant shortly.    :Cool:  )

Vermin was predictably awful.

Steve was good, as was Liz.

Gail and Sally were good.  

Michelle continues to impress.

Roy, Hayley and Becky were good as well.

All in all, pretty good  :Cheer:  apart from the incest nonsense  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## corriefan_irl

The one thing that annoyed me was everyone saying Bev has nowhere to go. What about Shelley ? Has everyone forgotten her already? It would be more realistic for Bev to go there ? 

Don't like the Jamie and Frankie storyline either - and who is dressing Debra Stephenson (Frankie) ? Her clothes are awful ( and I agree with the pregnancy not being well disguised.

Otherwise enjoying Steve, Liz , Tracy and the return of Becky!!

----------


## Katy

i lie the return of Becky as well. 

Vermin is awful though, whos idea was it to bring him back, the thought of him and Liz the other night, put me right of my pasta.

----------


## CrazyLea

Okay, so I must be the only Jamie/frankie lover  :Stick Out Tongue:  Love them, thought they were sweet tonight, although I did rather cringe of embarrasment for them at some point. And Debras pregnanc..jesus.. at least with Jane Danson they disguised it well!! 

I didn't like the return of Becky at first, but I quite like it now, she's quite funny at points. 

I love Steve. But I really Hate Liz, Vernon and Michelle. So he's surrounded by crap characters in my opinion, he could do so much better.

Feel sorry for Violet. Poor thing. She only really has one friend, and he weren't that good to her, til the end of course. 

Cilla.. I can kinda guess why she's acting like she is??
  Spoiler:     is it cause she may have found a lump? The way she seemed to chuck Les off her...  

I'm really enjoying Corrie at the moment. Dunno what it is, but it's growing on me all over again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Scorpio_Girl

I really liked the whole jamie/frankie thing but i preferred it when jamie was lusting after her but i think frankie liking him back just made it too weird.

I used to like frankie but she's turning into a right deceitful cow 'doing' them both, father and son. Pick ONE! And end it! 

Michelle is really likeable! And becky's one liners are great too but she can get annoying..

----------


## parkerman

Putting Roy and Becky together is a masterstroke. Two more unlikely characters to have to work together you couldn't really imagine!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I agree.  It's good to see Roy get something to do as well.

Becky needs to cut down on the gurning though...

----------


## LostVoodoo

there is something about Becky i really like though, she's got that really difficult knack of being able to do cringe-worthy comedy. you can totally understand why hayley can't say no to her, but she still makes you go *hiss*! 

and is it me or is Clare starting to look older now? ever since she's been in it she's looked about 13! maybe they're dressing her a bit better now or something, but she now looks at least old enough to go in the Rovers...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I see she wasn't wearing those glasses that make her look like 80s Deirdre.

----------


## Babe14

Really enjoying Corrie at the moment and am looking forward to the coming week.

Like the fact that Tracy is playing Charlie at his own game but am curious to know how Clare fits into it all, part of a plan maybe...

Like the slightly new look which Paul Connor has  :Wub:    and hopefully we will be seeing more of him  in the future

One major disappointment though. VERNON IS BACK arrrrrggggghhh!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Who's Vernon.  Do you mean Ver*min*?

----------


## alan45

Having just returned from holiday I watched the omnibus edition of Corrie and have to say that Im delighted with how the Frankie/Jamie/Danny story has developed. It really is gripping.

Like the fact that Steve has taken over t'Rovers but OMG why oh why did they bring VERMIN :Sick:   and Becky back.  Even enjoying the Tracyluv and Charlie thing. Cannot work out where Claire fits into the scheme of things.

Gail's parenting classes are a hoot as is Doris in charge of the Kabin.

Well done Corrie for an entertaining week.

----------


## Babe14

Here..here and an excellent week in store.

Richie - I stand corrected of course I meant Vermin :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny Allen

I like most of the storylines but the Frankie/Jamie/Danny storyline is incredibly boring. Jamie lusting over Frankie makes me want to be sick.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> and have to say that Im delighted with how the Frankie/Jamie/Danny story has developed. It really is gripping.


Strongly disagree. It is completely out of character for Frankie.

----------


## CrazyLea

I think I can kinda see where Claire fits into Tracy's plans  :Ponder: 
If you read the latest spoiler posted today, then you'll probably think the same as me, dunno if I'm thinking right though. Either way, it's good stuff  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

OMG  Vermin, Becky and now the helium voiced Warren.   Pass the sick bucket :Sick:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> OMG  Vermin, Becky and now the helium voiced Warren.   Pass the sick bucket


All we need now is for Diggory the baker to make a surprise return  :Cartman:   :Sick:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'd keep my TV screen in if he came back as well.

Very poor tonight.

Frankie & Jamie -  :Sick:  

Warren -  :Sick:  

Claire is acting all thick again.  She's turning into a wimp once more.  :Thumbsdown:  

Factory stuff.  :Thumbsdown:  

Becky suddenly becoming fluent in reading a list overnight.  :Thumbsdown:   :EEK!:  

The only good scene was Claire and Ashley asking Eileen to be their baby's Godmother.  How sweet.  Good interactions with Steve and Hayley too.  That was the only good thing tonight.

----------


## Mr Humphries

Fabby Episode tonight ! 

Loved Danny going mad at Jamie, hope Jamie gets a good battering, Eileen's face when Clare said about her being Christianed was fabulous ! 

Darts match was good fun too!

----------


## laurouski

The confrontation was great!
Loved Danny's line about Frankie sounding like Jamie's mum.

The only thing I'm annoyed about with Corrie ATM is the fact that we won't no whether Danny actually   Spoiler:    commits suicide   or not.
I hate cliffhangers.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alan45

I will actually be sorry to see Bradley Walsh leave Corrie. He has been great

----------


## parkerman

I agree with that, alan. Bradley Walsh has been brilliant.

Although the darts match was a reasonably good diversion, what I couldn't understand was how the factory girls (including Sean) were still close enough to the professionals to be able to win with that last dart. After all, it was only one dart that Paul deliberately mssed with. The girls must be extremely good darts players.

----------


## Mr Humphries

> I will actually be sorry to see Bradley Walsh leave Corrie. He has been great


Totally agree with you he has been very funny. With Fuzz, mince meat, blondie, lippy and legs !

I shall miss him  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Although the darts match was a reasonably good diversion, what I couldn't understand was how the factory girls (including Sean) were still close enough to the professionals to be able to win with that last dart. After all, it was only one dart that Paul deliberately mssed with. The girls must be extremely good darts players.


well i think Michelle's brother was talking them up a bit, and yeah i imagine the girls have being playing darts in pubs their whole lives casually so its not too beyond the realms of possibility.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I thought the darts business was tedious myself.   :Thumbsdown:  

Pretty dull again apart from Eileen, and Gail: _"watch out for the pimp in the laundrette"_ cooment.   :Thumbsup:  

Hopefully this Framie business will improve now Danny has found out.

Yes I agree, Bradley Walsh will be a big loss when he departs   Spoiler:    next Friday  .

----------


## Babe14

Thoroughly enjoying Corrie at the moment and just loved the way Paul stitched Danny up at the darts match. Me thinks that there is a lot more to Paul Connor than meets the eye.. :Big Grin:   :Love:  

Loved the way Steve was stood drooling lustfully and longingly over Michelle.

Danny/Frankie/Jamie storyline heading nicely towards it's dramatic conclusion...


Yes Danny will be missed.   Spoiler:    Also it will mean the end of the Baldwin era but I feel a new era coming in the form of the Connors   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought it was great seeing another side to Cilla tonight. I'd much rather she was always like this as opposed to her OTT panto ways.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Once again, Wendy Peters shows she can do drama, equally well as comedy.  Excellent acting.

----------


## Babe14

Corrie really is fulfilling its promise of an action packed autumn.

Loads happening and loads coming up.

Excellent.

----------


## no1abbafan

Missed 2nd episode last night, can anyone let me know what happened pls.
thanks

----------


## Katy

danny sort of dissapeared into the darkness. It was a good ending actually. 

Think the Cilla storyline is really sad, its odd seeing a different side to her. 

Highlight last night was seeing Norris and his night goggles and Charlie came banging on the door.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I missed the second ep too as I watched that thing on bbc3 about eastenders weddings instead. Doesn't sound very dramatic him just walking off, although it was kinda obvious he wouldn't jump. Wonder how Frankie leaves then.

----------


## Babe14

Good week in weatherfield.

Liked the Danny exit, o.k a little bit sad him just walking off into the darkness but at the end of the day he got his just deserts as Danny started the whole thing when he bedded Leanne. Danny will be missed.

However we have the wonderful Connors to look forward to now, espec Paul "Pauly-Walnut"/Carla Connor. Liking these two very much at the moment and the banter between the two is great, although I think all that bling,bling could get on my nerves at times, but then it is just the equivalent to Danny's cockney slang and overall I like this new "lingo".  I espec liked the cha..cha comment (and the little wriggle) from Paul in the restaurant :Wub:  

It is obvious that Paul/Carla get off on all the bantering and game playing between them,I'd say it keeps things "interesting" :Big Grin:  

I'm getting the impression that Paul is the "playful and fun loving" brother and Liam is the more serious one out of the two.
I thought it was really funny when Kelly took a piccy of him in his undercrackers :Lol:  but what a bitch Carla was at the end to her :EEK!:  (I think the "new"super bitch of weatherfield has just landed) 

The Connors so far are starting to make a great impact on the street :Big Grin:  

I too loved Norris and his night goggles :Lol:  

Great viewing with lots more to come

----------


## Johnny Allen

Corrie will not be the same without Bradley Walsh he has been the star of the show for months and with him now gone and Bill Ward going I wonder where the memorable male characters are going to come from, heres hoping it will be the Connor's. The whole ';Paulie Walnuts' nicknaming from Carla makes it sound like Paul may well be a troublemaker, which will be interesting I also think shes going to be a great addition. But please Corrie enough of Jamie and Frankie now its just incredibly unbelievable and ridiculous.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Wonder how Frankie leaves then.


  Spoiler:    Things start to go badly wrong for her and Jamie on Wednesday 13th.    

She leaves on   Spoiler:    New Years Eve.

----------


## Babe14

> The whole ';Paulie Walnuts' nicknaming from Carla makes it sound like Paul may well be a troublemaker, which will be interesting I also think shes going to be a great addition.


I am certain that Paul/Carla will be causing a lot of trouble and ruflfing a lot of feathers in the street, all the signs are there, also I think that these two Connors espec will help fill some of the huge gaps which are going to be left. As we are starting to see they are playful, cheeky, "smutty", bitchy, ruthless and have what I would call a "power" marriage, both in and out of the bedroom, which they both get off on. I like what is materialising here as it will be a very different marriage from the norm and I can see affairs coming up on both sides of the fence and both Carla/Paul being very open to one another about it. Again another kind of "game" in their marriage.

Yes I really like what is materialising with regards to these two Connors "character Personalities".

It is going to be interesting to see what happens to underworld now that Danny has disappeared. O.K he has handed everything over to Jamie on a signed piece of paper but will it have any meaning?

Poor Claire she is so nieve, Tracy really has her right where she wants her.

Liking the Cilla storyline and her look without the slap, this is a much better type of storyline for the Battersbys one which isn't actually a comedy show. Glad that Yana is heavily involved also.

As I keep on saying Corrie is fulfilling it's promise so far...

----------


## Chris_2k11

How funny is this whole thing with Tracy & Claire? I couldn't stop laughing when she started screaming and shouting out the bedroom window  :Lol:  It's definitely the best storyline going on in Corrie at the mo. 

Good to see Bill back too.   Spoiler:    Not long now till Maureen returns  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

I missed Fridays episode (saw yesterdays)
But did Danny just walk off then? No death?!

----------


## parkerman

He walked off in to the night disappearing in an empty miasma of nothingness...

----------


## kitty_uk

pretty crappy the way danny went

----------


## laurouski

I missed Danny's departure!  :Sad: 
So he just walked off?! In the TV Guide it was going on about how cleverly it was shot, so you didn't know if he was dead or not!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

So Bill is back. I'm not up to date at the mo, so I'm not sure if this has already happened, but I think it's this week when   Spoiler:    that hussy Audrey sleeps with him?!  :Sick:   

I have to say, even though the sad stuff with Cilla is a welcome change, I didn't like all the panto rubbish, her comments about Fizz never growing out her weight were pretty funny.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am loving Corrie lately!! I love the stuff with Clare and Tracy...absolutely brilliant, and my best storyline in Corrie at the moment! I just love Tracy at the moment and her fooling Claire and everybody else is just superb! I loved tonight's episodes, especially with the police turning up and Tracy kept looking at Charlie nervously before saying "No i don't want to report anything" i just love the way she acts around it all!

I found Danny's exit a bit dissapointing with him just dissapearing in the darkness, atleast they left the door open for him to return.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Good to see Bill back too.


It is.  :Smile: 




> Spoiler:    Not long now till Maureen returns


Ah yes, Hello   Spoiler:    Maureen!  

Norris with the night-vision goggles on Friday was.  :Clap:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

Tracy cracked me up too the other night when she was yelling out of the window, thoroughly enjoying this.  :Lol:  

Connors were brilliant as usual, being fed a bit more about Paul/Carla. :Big Grin:  

Cilla is a different character now with her sad storyline of Cancer, have to say I prefer her like this, as a nicer person but still with a sense of humour and commical comments.

Janice/Sally are annoying. I love Fiz she is great and I'm liking Sean at the moment too.

Norris of course is hilarious as ever, another brilliant element of comedy, Norris/Rita.

Me too, am glad that Bill is back but dreading   Spoiler:     the return of Maureen.  Still will make intersting viewing, again with "older" love and a nice triangle. I do love the way Corrie/E/dale are giving the older love a really good look in lately  
Excellent mix of characters, storylines with Comedy, Drama, emotion and a bit of everything really. Acting is brilliant too from all.

Looking forward to watching the double later :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Blimey, a mention of Vince Sinclair/St Clair last night.  I remember that episode very well, back in the old days.  :Big Grin:  

Sophie also mentioned Dulcie Froggatt.  Some people might recognise her from last week's EE, where the actress played Bert's dying wife.

----------


## Katy

that was really good, Sophie and Jck in the Kabin. It was really well done. 

Cant believe Liz thought that Micheslle was pregnant with Steves kid and was talking to him about it. I thought my mother was embarrasing.

----------


## LostVoodoo

haha, the toaster in the foreground disguising Debra Stephenson's baby bump! classic  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> haha, the toaster in the foreground disguising Debra Stephenson's baby bump! classic


 lol, but there was one point tonight where you could really see it.

----------


## Babe14

The bump has been noticable for a while.

Loving Corrie right now and still loving the Connors :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Katy

i love the connors they have been a really good addition to the street. Norris was hilarious when he found out about Frankie and Jamie. 

The scene with cilla and the Un Birthday was really good. She is such a changed character.

----------


## Lindy

> The bump has been noticable for a while.
> 
> Loving Corrie right now and still loving the Connors


You can't really miss it can you. It's always amusing to watch them trying to hide it tho!

----------


## Abbie

> The scene with cilla and the Un Birthday was really good. She is such a changed character.


 Awww I know that was very funny and sweet, Loved the big Crad and then Kirk nearly srated singing.

----------


## Babe14

> i love the connors they have been a really good addition to the street.


They have been chosen really well and they all interact brilliantly together. I am really looking forward to next year where I have the feeling that they will become very central in corrie. I like the fact that Steve is being put with the Connors too..
Yes I agree totally they are an excellent additon to the street and there has been some lovely and commical scenes with them. I liked the other night's when Michelle was telling Paul/Liam about Jamie/Frankie the look on their faces, espec Paul's :Lol:  Paul cracks me up and he's so cheeky :Love:  




> Norris was hilarious when he found out about Frankie and Jamie.


 :Rotfl:  Oh was he! I was eating at the time and nearly choked with laughter.




> The scene with cilla and the Un Birthday was really good. She is such a changed character.


Yes I liked that too, but has Cilla changed?

----------


## Babe14

> You can't really miss it can you. It's always amusing to watch them trying to hide it tho!


Oh absolutely, handbags, big snug dressing gowns..toasters :Lol:  and of course head/shoulder shots a lot of the time.  Debra is absolutely glowing even if we couldn't see the bump you can tell that hse's preggy just by looking at her, pregnant ladies have a certain look about them.

I've really enjoyed all the Jamie/Danny/Frankie saga as it has been a very different kind of love triangle with lots of twists and turns and we even had Sean in there fancying Jamie! In the end though I think things have come full circle...Looking forward to the conclusion of this saga over xmas and in the New Year.
Another saga I'm really enjoying at the moment is the Tracy/Charlie one which appears to be getting more and more dramatic..

Excellent viewing from Corrie right now.

----------


## Elsie Tanner

*Wednesday 20th December*

Tonight's episode was great.

Sophie and her 'powers' is inspired - I bet the writers had fun!

If anyone is wondering what the 'knickers' reference was...

In 1980 Vera, Ivy Tilsley & Hilda Ogden went to France representing 'The Great British Worker' from Baldwin's factory.  The group ended up getting drunk with a group of ex-paratroopers and Vera's knickers were flown from the town-hall flagpole!

----------


## Katy

I think sophie is great at the minute. Its funny seeing her scenes with the older cast memebers the first time she had her powers with Jack were brilliant scenes.

----------


## Elsie Tanner

I am struggling to understand the timespan of this 'diary'.

We have had moments so far from 1980, 1983, 1989 and this weekend 1990.  Now, I am assuming that like most diarists Ivy would have started a new book each year, so we're looking at at least _FOUR_ diaries, not just one as is being implied...

...Hmmmm......!

----------


## CrazyLea

Some people don't start diaries every year though??  :Ponder:  I know what you mean though, it is a bit hard to believe! Although I have to say, Sophie is really funny at the moment. Bless her.

----------


## Elsie Tanner

> Some people don't start diaries every year though??  I know what you mean though, it is a bit hard to believe! Although I have to say, Sophie is really funny at the moment. Bless her.


Sophie is fantastic - such an asset...certainly the best of the younger cast!  The Websters are easily the best family on the Street at the moment.

There are many 'issues' with Ivy's diary/diaries.  The biggest for me is that Ivy was never shown to be a diarist, and she certainly did not have the temperament.  She said what she thought and didn't write it.  She aired her views in public or told it to the person's face.  All else failing, she would comfortably tell her more 'private' thoughts to her priest in confession.

Coronation Street are lucky that the facts in the diary are backed up - there was discussion on another forum that Ivy never actually knew about Gail's intention to abort David, but this was proven to be incorrect.

The debate of Ivy as a diarist is a good one...it is believable for the purpose of the story, but a bit of a shun on the personality of what was one of Coronation Street's strongest women.

----------


## Elsie Tanner

So the diary is just one book, a book spanning over a decade!

Tonight we've had Suzie Birchall - I'd date that as being around 1979!

Also, what Rosie read did *NOT* ring true.  There is no way that Ivy would have referred to Curly as 'Norman' whatsoever.  It would have been Mr Watts.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Been a good few episodes of Corrie, typical Steve getting his date with Michelle ruined!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I like the diary stuff, i don't know much about Corrie's history but i like the way Sophie is making everyone believe she's sidekick, it's quite funny.

----------


## CrazyLea

I thought the stuff with Steve was quite good. I love him, he's awesome  :Big Grin: 

I'm also really enjoying the stuff with Tracey! But feel slightly sorry for Claire.

----------


## Elsie Tanner

Great to see Maureen back!

Sherrie has slipped back into the role perfectly! I am half waiting for her to screech "Oh Reg!"

----------


## Elsie Tanner

OK the ending was a touch controversial - apart from the toast.

Hmmm...I liked the idea, but the choice of song??

----------


## CrazyLea

I liked the idea and the choice of song  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  Quite.. seasonal.

I quite liked tonights episodes. Loved the stuff with David. He's rather coniving! Maureens return was quite good. The Websters made me laugh (they always do) As did Steve.
And I liked the baby turning up. Looking forward to tomorrow. (Is it on tomorrow?)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Nope, it's on next on Wednesday at 8:30.  For once ITV aren't going into soap overload, well at least over Christmas.

I thought that was quite good, better than I was hoping.  Didn't like the montage at the end either much, but it was otherwise very enjoyable.

I shall catch the rest later on ITV2.  Unfortunately Christmas dinner overran.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Definitely the best soap of the night IMO. David was hilarious all the way through, totally made the episode!  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

Absolutely Brilliant. Just the right mixture of festive fun mixed with ordinary families at Christmas and Damien Platt. He threw loads of cats amongst the pigeons and rattled long dead skeletons in cupboards. He must be the most hated 16 yr old in Weatherfield. Loved the Bill Webster / Maureen scenes but the Platt/Webster Christmas dinner was pure genius. Well  done everyone.

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah David was really good last night turning really evil, so do u think he's going to live in his car then lol!!!! Elieen left holding the baby as well how typical and Violet and Sean listerning from outside.

----------


## *soap*star*

poor gail- i swear she gave birth to the grinch's love child!

----------


## Bryan

I shall admit that the past few months in Corrie have been amazing, quite easily my favourite soap but last night's episode was the worst of the top three soap's festive episodes.

I can appreciate the family christmas scenes and the attempts at real life, but on Christmas Day you want something a bit spectualr, soaps offer us shocks and suprirses all year round, but what happened to the Christmas Day episode being one that blows you away? 

There were some funyn moments, and the David scenes were quite entertaining but I just didnt have the same feeling that I did when watching Eastenders and the fabulous Emmerdale.

At the moment I can't see any potential storylines that appeal to me nor any characters, apart from the Connors. I just hope Corrie can keep up the quality in 2007.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Corrie was the best out of the soaps last night, there was nothing explosive or eventful going on as such, but in my opinion, Corrie pulled it off perfectly, with Eastenders and Emmerdale lacking behind. It had the right mixture of humour and drama. It was really festive and it was the most realistic soap out of all the others. I loved the stuff with David and the diary. David is very conniving. Very good episode.

----------


## LostVoodoo

yeah, i enjoyed Corrie last night, i was worried it was going to be Jamie and Frankie being miserable. but it was exciting things happening with good humour, perfect!

----------


## Elsie Tanner

> I shall admit that the past few months in Corrie have been amazing, quite easily my favourite soap but last night's episode was the worst of the top three soap's festive episodes.
> 
> I can appreciate the family christmas scenes and the attempts at real life, but on Christmas Day you want something a bit spectualr, soaps offer us shocks and suprirses all year round, but what happened to the Christmas Day episode being one that blows you away? 
> 
> There were some funyn moments, and the David scenes were quite entertaining but I just didnt have the same feeling that I did when watching Eastenders and the fabulous Emmerdale.
> 
> At the moment I can't see any potential storylines that appeal to me nor any characters, apart from the Connors. I just hope Corrie can keep up the quality in 2007.


_Coronation Street_ never goes for the "big Christmas Day" - it always focusses on families and normality.

_Coronation Street_ has always played out its most dramatic winter storylines before or after Christmas.  I could list many, many dramatic storylines which have taken place in December or early Janurary but NEVER on Christmas Day itself.  The Christmas Day episode of Coronation Street has never featured a death.  Stories such as Joe Donelli taking Stan & Minnie hostage , the death of Len Fairclough, the death of Stan Ogden, the death of Bert Tilsley and the culmination of the Alan Bradley story have all taken place in the early days of December.

The New Year and early January has seen Vera Lomax dying, Valerie Barlow's death through electrocution, the murder of Ernie Bishop, the murder of Brian Tilsley, the death of Katie McDonald, the death of Alf Roberts, the death of Dennis Stringer and Richard Hillman's murder of Maxine Peacock.

_Coronation Street's_ main "big" Christmas storylines have included births, marriages and of course the departure of Hilda Ogden.

_Coronation Street_ always shows normality and life-affirming stories at Christmas.  If you want 'something more' then you're watching the wrong soap.

----------


## diamond1

lets be honest DAVID stole the show if it wernt for him it would of been a dire episode.However I did enjoy the grimshaw stuff it was very Grim for Jason

----------


## alan45

> lets be honest DAVID stole the show if it wernt for him it would of been a dire episode.However I did enjoy the grimshaw stuff it was very Grim for Jason


 David stole the show yes but it wasnt the only storyline goine and it was far from dire

----------


## Elsie Tanner

I am quite confused about the 'diary' - which seems to have spanned at least 12 years! I thought usual practice was to start a diary each year, but Ivy seems to have one big bumper diary which has lasted her from 1978-1990 (at least).

Also, I'm surprised that David hasn't read whatever Ivy had to say about Gail in 1987 when she gave birth to Sarah, not knowing who her father was!

----------


## Abbie

> I am quite confused about the 'diary' - which seems to have spanned at least 12 years! I thought usual practice was to start a diary each year, but Ivy seems to have one big bumper diary which has lasted her from 1978-1990 (at least).


Lol I know Ive thought about me too and it makes me laugh, mabe she just wrote in it ocassionly or it was I hate Gail diray that she wrote in every so often

----------


## Richie_lecturer

You would think Ian Latimer would get a mention somewhere....

----------


## Katy

I saw the omnibus yesterday and your right David stole the show. He is like the devil child. Rosie and Sophies faces were a picture. It was a mameroably day for them anyway. The best bit was the pudding going on the floor.

I also thought the pub scene with Emily, Noris Rita, Ken and Deirdre was good. Blanches seemed on fine form with her insults.

----------


## Babe14

Corrie brilliant.  David a real bugger, Bill/Maureen/Audrey great, Norris and Blanche hilarious, she never did have her row did she?

Steve adorable as ever, loved the fact that Paul my other "Adorable" as ever had the odd appearance.

Poor Steve is ever anyone was unlucky in love it is him.

More great viewing to come as certain situations on the street reach there conclusions and new crisis start.

----------


## Abbie

I think david has been great, I havent liked him in the past but I think he saved the week's episodes.

----------


## Babe14

Excellent episode last night and a wonderful conclusion to the Jamie/Frankie/Danny saga.

Looking forward to the coming week :Big Grin:    wonder whose brought the factory :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wub:

----------


## parkerman

> I am quite confused about the 'diary' - which seems to have spanned at least 12 years! I thought usual practice was to start a diary each year, but Ivy seems to have one big bumper diary which has lasted her from 1978-1990 (at least).


I think you are confusing two different types of diary here. The diary that starts on January 1st and finishes on 31st December is the sort you write appointments in. The sort Ivy was keeping is better known as a journal and starts whenever you like and finishes when you run out of room in the book you are writing in...and then you can start another one.

----------


## Abbie

I know I havent liked Jamie recently but his face at the end of tonight, made me feel so sorry for her.

----------


## alan45

> wonder whose brought the factory


Its CARLA  and that  leads to lots of probs in thr Knicker Factory

----------


## chance

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
>   wonder whose brought the factory 
> 
> 
> Its CARLA  and that  leads to lots of probs in thr Knicker Factory


It's not,its paul,carlas hubby and she has a problem with it as it ruins her idea of having a children clotes company or somthing.

----------


## Babe14

> Its CARLA and that leads to lots of probs in thr Knicker Factory


  Spoiler:    No it is Paul (hence :Wub:  ) and Carla will be causing lots of probs with the knicker prod. Me thinks the factory will change to childrens clothes, making this the fourth change to it. Carla is livid with Paul because he has no money left for her business idea.  

Corrie still good viewing.

----------


## Katy

ooh, i thought last night was heartbreaking for Violet. Jamie looked quite sad at the end of it. 

Thought the bit with Janice and the plumber was funny as well.

----------


## Babe14

I liked last night's Corrie too and I feel sorry for Jamie right now he is getting it from all directions, even from the :Wub:  Paul,  he is so bad. (Not the cheeky nice caring guy we thought he was, well he is, but he is also a b/d but a very nice one. I just love the way his character is developing and what we are finding out about him, also his protectiveness towards Michelle and Liam. Yep I can see TROUBLE with a very capital T here! The more I see of Carla the more I'm beginning to like her and I think that her and Paul really love each other. Needless to say I am thoroughly enjoying ALL the Connors, they really are beginning to liven the street up.

Poor Violet she really is very unlucky and I'm looking forward to finding out more about her family history and past. I think that Liam and Violet would be good together for a while.
Really enjoy the Jamie/Sean scenes with all their ups and downs. Like Jason much better on his own without Sarah lou and the baby scenes were lovely.

Comedy as always with Noris/Rita/Emily and EVEN Vernon loved it when Steve dobbed on him even though he has dropped himself right in it with Michelle. Ah bless.. :Love:  

Corrie on the up at the moment and has me wanting more, like all the soaps at the moment.

----------


## Katy

How could i forget Norris, he was so funny. What was he like getting all irate running around the street. I am growing on Michelle as well. She was a really good friend to Violet last night.

----------


## Bryan

I enjoyed Corrie last night, Jamie is growing on me, he's an intresting characte and I want to know what direction he will be heading in 2007 now hes the only Baldwin on the street. 

For once I cared for Violet, up until this point I haven't cared the slightest for her character but Corrie have dealt with her abortion sensatively, thumbs up to them  :Thumbsup:  

Looking forward to another year in Corrie, let's hope it is as good as last year, as I really enjoyed life on the cobbles in 2006.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

:Nono:  oh how my heart went out to jamie :Nono:  
no seriously what i git he didnt give the baby a second thought when he was planning to leave the country with frankie, then frankie dumped him hes the dutiful father ,i dont think so

----------


## littlemo

> oh how my heart went out to jamie 
> no seriously what i git he didnt give the baby a second thought when he was planning to leave the country with frankie, then frankie dumped him hes the dutiful father ,i dont think so


I know. It didn't really seem like he wanted to be there either did it?! His momentary sadness at losing the baby seemed to be do with the fact that it was the last thing in his life, that could have mean't anything. 

Sean was adorable wasn't he?! I love him! He reminds me of a friend of mine.

The Connor family are really growing on me as well. I think there great. Especially the youngest brother, he's gorgeous, and he's got that cheeky bad boy look about him! lol.

----------


## Babe14

> The Connor family are really growing on me as well. I think there great. Especially the youngest brother, he's gorgeous, and he's got that cheeky bad boy look about him! lol.


 
For me the Connors are fantastic and my fav Connor brother of course is Paul.  To me he is the sexy gorgeous cheeky playful ruthless caring loving bad boy and I just love the way he pulls his jacket back and puffs out his body. (Time for us to have a few scenes of him with his kit off as we do Jamie and Jason on a regualr bases) :Big Grin:   :Wub:   :Lol:  

Haven't seen last night's yet but have read the update and have to say there was a nice surprise in their about Paul and Carla's marriage in that everything is far from hunky dory between them, great potential here for some nice juciy storylines!  Really looking forward to finding out more about these two.

Also I thought that the Connor brothers were really close but it looks like that may not be the case..

The Connors have heaps of potential and looking forward to finding out more about ALL of them.

Sean, although he does get on my nerves from time to time overall, I find absolutely adorable and he cracks me up. Another excellent character.

I really think that Corrie is going to shine this year, of course there will be the dull moment as there is with everything.

----------


## Katy

Im liking Janice and the plumber. how much weight has Janice lost though. shes like a different person. Anyway back to last night i thought it was really good overall. not quite got used to Carla yet. Shes doing my head in a bit. Im so used to her as Lynda Block and this part is so different. I love Liam though. hes great. Think Paul and him will be great running the factory.

----------


## alan45

Excellent episode last night. I really got it wrong about Carla. Found the scenes between Sean and Violet rather sweet.  Had to feel a certain sympathy for Jamie too.

----------


## Katy

I agree. Sean and Violet though showed some really good scenes. They were really sweet together. He is such a good mate to her. I also thought the Jason and Holly scenes wer good as well. He secretly loves her really. The picture of him with sick on him at the end was a picture. I thought that when he fell asleep in the pub on Eileen was good as well. Its a pity about Vernon though. I really dont get the point of him at all.

----------


## Babe14

Having now seen the episode for Wednesday, I thoroughly enjoyed every moment of it, espec the Connor stuff.

I thought that the way Paul was winding Liam up about the factory was really funny but felt that Liam was out of order later on when he had his revenge on Paul, o.k Paul did deserve some of that but not all.  Judging by the look on Paul's face at the end of that scene I have a feeling that Liam will pay for that. I just love lots of brotherly rivalry,fights and rows,which I have a feeling we are going to see here. However Liam's revenge did enable us to start having an insight into Paul/Carla's marriage and I was surprised by what is starting to come to light here, a marraige with no trust with passion being ignited by arguing, certainly a very different marraige to what we have seen befor, looking forward to more. Paul is just so adorable and as I have said I just love his character, as I do all the Connors they really are developing nicely.

Earlier I liked the way Kelly went "Mr Connor" where both Paul/Liam turned round totally bemused.   The Connor brothers are certainly going to be wonderful runnng the factory espec with Carla on the war path!

I was glad to see that Liam too can be a b/d when the mood takes him, we have already seen that he has a taste for "forbidden" fruit. A new ladies man on the street!

Jamie I have always liked and am glad that he is giving Violet the support she needs along of course with Sean.  Violet really needs them right now,oh and of course Eileen. 

I agree Jason really loves being a dad and the scenes where he was saying that she had been sick over him and had diarrhea all down him were funny.

Janice and the plummer are really sweet, enjoyng this pending romance.  Janice is a character who gets on my nerves but then I quite like her, espec in this scenareo.

Looking forward to tonights. :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> the Connors they really are developing nicely.


As do most people.  Something to do with the theory of evolution I think.  :Ponder: 

Paul Connor reminds me of Matthew King of Emmerdale.

Any plans to introduce their Irish father, Tom O'Connor?  He's good at crosswords I hear....

----------


## Abbie

> As do most people.  Something to do with the theory of evolution I think. 
> 
> Paul Connor reminds me of Matthew King of Emmerdale.


I know he really does, its like a seperated at birth thing? All we need now are pics.

----------


## Babe14

> As do most people. Something to do with the theory of evolution I think. 
> 
> Paul Connor reminds me of Matthew King of Emmerdale.
> 
> 
> I know he really does, its like a seperated at birth thing? All we need now are pics.


 LOL. My thoughts exactly, when we first got a taste of the lovely Paul I thought he is the Matthew King of Corrie, also I think he has some of the character Jake Moon in  him (Eastenders) (No wonder I love the character so much LOL)Like Matthew was at first Paul has been kept in the background up until recently.  Apparently Paul has a dark side (can't wait to see more of this.) and is set to be the new bad boy of the street with some romantic entaglements over the next few months. I have a feeling that there are going to be a few surprises in store with this character as the actor himself knows very little about the character.

Been cheating again and read the updates before watching the episode and it looks like another excellent night on the cobbles.

More twists and turns with Carla, I thought that she was posh totty but apparently not, according to Liam she was the roughest girl on the estate which means that it is Paul who has turned her from "Rags to Riches".

Will comment further after watching. :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

P.S  :Rotfl:   Your on form as usual Richie.

----------


## Katy

Thought it was good last night. Jason and the baby are so funny, he really doesnt have a clue. I laughed so much when Carla was caling Liam nothing but a manchester scally. I wonder if France will be where Janice ends up.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> it looks like another excellent night on the cobbles.


And in the houses, and the Rovers, and the factory, and Streetcars, and Roy's Rolls....




> P.S  Your on form as usual Richie.


That's right, I'm on form - chloroform.  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> P.S  Your on form as usual Richie.


That's right, I'm on form - chloroform.  :Smile: [/QUOTE]You could get a job as a scripwriter with one liners like that

----------


## Babe14

> P.S Your on form as usual Richie.





> That's right, I'm on form - chloroform.





> ]You could get a job as a scripwriter with one liners like that


 
 :Rotfl:  Our Richie is certainly very good at the comedy. Perhaps he should apply to corrie and write the one liners for Norris or Blanche.

After watching Friday's episode I loved it.

I won't be boring and repeat my delight about the Connors espec a particular one :Wub:  but I just have to add that we saw another side to Michelle's character tonight, poor Steve! Still,as much as I love him, he did ask for it. I thought the scene with him and Ryan was nice though.
Liam was great with his comments and snipes at Carla, as was she, poor Paul he is really getting it in the neck right now. I also liked the fact that Liam was actually defending Paul a bit tonight, however I do feel that both him and Michelle take advantage of the "Bank of Paul" they know that he has a "soft centre" where they are concerned.

Tracy is getting badder by the episode, she cracks me up and you dread to think what she is going to do next! 

Jason, loving him and baby and find it really funny that he is covered in baby sick all the time, I'm even warming a bit to Sarah Lou.

Excellent once again with another excellent week ahead. :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I was asked to do comedy with Blanche, but she took an instant dislike to me and clobbered me with the stick she uses to ease the burden of her Polish hip.

----------


## parkerman

Why has everyone in Coronation Street still got their Christmas decorations up on 7 January? Isn't it supposed to bring bad luck to have them up after 12th night?

----------


## kitty_uk

> Why has everyone in Coronation Street still got their Christmas decorations up on 7 January? Isn't it supposed to bring bad luck to have them up after 12th night?



lol I only took mine down yesterday, we must be slow, or fancy a bit of bad luck.

corro is really good at the min loving jason n holly, janice n tracey.

----------


## Babe14

Thoroughly enjoyed Monday's Corrie and I was/am in my absolute element right now due to the return of the gorgeous Peter Barlow :Wub:  , it's like he's never been away, such a shame he isn't a permanent fixture, and the gorgeous and fabulous Paul Connor looking hotter than ever :Wub:   :Love:  

Liam was funny in the Rovers when the awful Vernon asked the baboon question and Liam went "factory" " I have a factory full" :Lol:  

Carla is really intriguing me right now as we keep getting a taste of her background as we are with the Connors. Just loved that end scene with Carla,Liam and Paul it was so sweet the way Paul put his arm around his wife and kissed her as they walked off arm in arm. I'm sure that these two really do love one another and that it's just the business "factor" which keeps getting in the way...still time we tell all!

Tracy is just getting worse and I can't wait for the conclusion of this storyline, she is so evil.

Poor Peter getting battered by the psychotic builder, disappointed that he didn't fight back.

Blanche wonderful as ever, we saw her emotional side Monday.

Really good to see all the Barlows in the thick of things.

Norris/Rita/Emily wonderful as ever also, a great trio.

Michelle/Steve loving it, Steve is another great comedy element.

I once again really like Liz McDonald just a shame about her taste in men!

Vernon  :Sick:   :Sick:  as ever.

Think I've covered just about everything. :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> Think I've covered just about everything.


Yes I think you have. I agree with just about everything you say about Corrie except about Peter Barlow. Yes Im glad to see his return but obviously not for the same reasons as you. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It's great to have Peter Barlow back.  He works well with Ken.

I did notice Peter had put on a few pounds since his last appearance - so he's gone from bigamy to bigger-me!

Good episodes on Monday.  An improvement on the recent standard.  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
>  
> Think I've covered just about everything.
> 
> 
> Yes I think you have. I agree with just about everything you say about Corrie except about Peter Barlow. Yes Im glad to see his return but obviously not for the same reasons as you.


LOL! I do also like him as a character, as I do a certain other gentleman on the street, :Stick Out Tongue:   they can do a lot with him/both,they liven things up (action/drama etc wise)

When Tracy   Spoiler:     leaves   they will need someone like Peter to keep giving  Ken/Deirdre grief and I agree with Richie he does work very well with Ken he livens him up a bit.

Yes Richie I too noticed Peter's expanding waist line, but have to say I LIKED it, (Extremely well toned doesn't do it for me, there has to be a bit of slack here and there) needless to say I  enjoyed very much seeing him in nothing but a pair of jeans :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:  

Keep forgetting to mention I just  :Love:  PC's smile/grin it is  :Wub:  Also he has some lovely and wonderful expressions, another character who speaks through expression.

Also I forgot to comment on Jason/Baby storyline still enjoying this.  Poor Violet I feel so sorry for her, luckily though she has plenty of support.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Surprise in store for Charlie tonight.  :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Footie_Chick

I know, it's going to be brilliant, must say Corrie is great at the moment very entertaining.

----------


## wizardthecat

Ah blanche as usual was on top form: "have i missed something? i have havent i? i fell asleep in the bath". well i certainly laughed. good two episodes tonight, cant wait for sundays

----------


## alan45

Absolutely Brilliant!!!!!!!!! Although we all knew what was going to happen it was still a shock when Traceyluv clocked the cheating builder. Whilst not being one of Ms Fords greatest fans I have to admit she was superb tonight with the exception of the so called sexy dance routine.

In the midst of it all some brilliant one liners from Rita and Blanche

9.5/10

Well done

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Surprise in store for Charlie tonight.


Something tasty from the sponsors Cadbury?

----------


## CrazyLea

Yep, I agree. Great episode tonight! Tacey was amazing. And Charlie was too. Great acting from both. It was a slightly comedic (sp?) episode too, which was good. With Norris and the pay book  :Lol:  Only Norris, could worry about something like that.

Loved the ending. Looking forward to next episode to see what happens  :Cheer:

----------


## alan45

> .
> 
> Loved the ending. Looking forward to next episode to see what happens


Can you keep a secret   Spoiler:    Charlie dies :Rotfl:

----------


## Em

> Originally Posted by CrazyLea
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Loved the ending. Looking forward to next episode to see what happens 
> 
> 
> Can you keep a secret   Spoiler:    Charlie dies



 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  Nooooo! Reallly!!! :EEK!:   Well I never !  :Rotfl:  


PS .. in total agreement over Tracy's 'sexy' dancing. Oh dear. Kate was on form .. with the exception of that particular moment. Ive seen better movers at my grandmothers retirement home. 

I enjoyed her scenes with Clare .. Excellent and believeable .. I was never quite convinced if she was still tryin to con clare or whether she actually meant what she was saying. Superb acting on both parts, but particularly Kates

----------


## Footie_Chick

Corrie was on top form tonight, with all the serious business with Tracey and Charlie and then there was the comedy that Harry Hill would have a feel day with. 

When they all went back in to the Barlows house and Clare asks everyone if they would like a cup of tea. Coz that what you do when someones just been murdered (attacked). 
And when Peter carried Amy out of the house it looked like he had just took the covers not her.

Kate was brilliant, the look on her face when she was told he wasn't dead, and Norris saying hes watch CSI. 

Great work guys!!!!

----------


## Jojo

I have to say - I watched last night for the first time since Mikes death and I enjoyed it. Found Norris absolutely hilarious, Tracy was good (although like previously mentioned, if thats what she calls a lapdance, I don't think she'd earn too much from it - I more cringed than anything else - sorry Kate), and did what she had to do to convince family and friends of what had happened.  Was excited when saw Charlies hand move when the paramedics went in, and the look on Tracy's face when Dierdre told her that Charlie was alive was an absolute picture.

 :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Ive started watching this again - not through choice - mum has it on - however i did chose to put it on my self lastnight - was quite a good couple of episodes

----------


## Bryan

loved it last night, it is by far the best British soap!

What a fabulous set of episodes, great acting and writing all around! Love Noris/Rita/Blanche - great balance of comedy with drama, which is what Corrie does best!

If this doesnt help them secure some awards I don't know what will. 

 :Bow:

----------


## Jojo

Just remembered - Norris saying to Claire about the blood on her and then, oh no its from Ashley lol

And him checking to see how much Charlie and Tracy owed on the papers  :Rotfl:

----------


## Footie_Chick

Lol, Norris was so funny last night!!!! He was just great being himself, saying he's watched CSI so he knows what to do.

----------


## noeyedeer

Did Tracey make a mistake putting the knife in Charlies left hand when he is right handed!!!!

----------


## Katy

Norris is the best one in it. Malcolm is so funny with the comedy scenes. I also think him and rita work really well. Quote of the year has got to be "how much do they owe" and norris replied 5 weeks. It was very funny. 
Tracy was so good i thought the acting was really good. Everything was well acted and they kept you on your toes till the end. Tracys face when Deirdre said "hes alive" was a picture.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I absolutely loved last night's two episodes! Absolutely fantastic! Tracy was brilliant, and the end of Charlie was fantastic! I was shouting at my screen at Tracy to tell her to use gloves when putting the knife in Charlie's hand as she would have her fingerprints on the knife! I was really into last night's episode! Tracy is just fantastic, her face at the end was an absolute picture when she found out Charlie hadn't died yet!

The whole reaction with other Street residents were brilliantly acted and very realistic, and Norris was as comical as usual! Saying he watched CSI and telling Claire she had blood on her and then going "oh it may have been from Ashley's apron" He is such a brilliant character!  :Rotfl:  

Superb and 10/10!  :Smile:

----------


## LostVoodoo

[QUOTE=DaVeyWaVey;I was shouting at my screen at Tracy to tell her to use gloves when putting the knife in Charlie's hand as she would have her fingerprints on the knife![/QUOTE]

but thatr's the best thing about killing someone in your own home, your fingerprints are going to be all over everything anyway! 
the fact that she had to hit him twice might swing the whole thing though.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

[QUOTE=LostVoodoo;490969]


> but thatr's the best thing about killing someone in your own home, your fingerprints are going to be all over everything anyway! 
> the fact that she had to hit him twice might swing the whole thing though.


Oh yeah good point....a bit of a dumb moment there!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> but thatr's the best thing about killing someone in your own home, your fingerprints are going to be all over everything anyway! 
> the fact that she had to hit him twice might swing the whole thing though.


Yes it could unless she makes up the story that she was really scared or something and paniced.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Now THAT is what the double episodes should be all about, a proper cliffhanger!  :Cheer:  That's the only time they should be used in my opinion, when something really gripping like that happens. But overall I thought it was brill! The second episode was fab with all the nosy neighbours out on the street  :Thumbsup:  Norris was hilarious - "I have seen CSI you know Audrey!"  :Lol:

----------


## Em

> Now THAT is what the double episodes should be all about, a proper cliffhanger!  That's the only time they should be used in my opinion, when something really gripping like that happens. But overall I thought it was brill! The second episode was fab with all the nosy neighbours out on the street  Norris was hilarious - "I have seen CSI you know Audrey!"



Lol i missed the second episode so will need to try and catch a repeat! saw the first though and it was excellent! I cant wait for the aftermath.

I agree though Chris the whole double episode thing is very over done .. The problem with soaps is that they are so often on our screens if you miss a week your stuffed!

With some soaps you can tell the 'filler' episodes as well .. they would be better off not bothering!

----------


## Babe14

Throughly enjoyed Wednesday's episode :Big Grin:  and Friday's was brilliant.

Norris/Rita - Hilarious as ever with Norris sticking his nose in as usual!

Blanche was on form as usual "Have I missed something I fell asleep in the bath!" :Lol:  

Peter Barlow lovely as ever, I really do think he should come back on a permanent basis. :Big Grin:  

The Barlows are brilliant.

Looking forward to the coming weeks.

Espec Sunday when   Spoiler:     Tracy tell sCharlie to hurry up and die  

She is absolutely brilliant.

----------


## Katy

She made the whole episode that and the whole street out on the cobbles seeing what was going on that was funny as well. 

I forgot about Blanche falling asleep in the bath. Ive really missed Peter and so glad hes back as hes been quite good in these few episodes.

----------


## Babe14

And he'll be getting better over the coming weeks as   Spoiler:     he starts to seriously flirt with maria which obviously takes his minds off the Barlows troubles for a bit  

The Barlows need a replacement for Tracy and I can't (hope) see Adam being the one to cause a stir, my ideal replacement is of course Peter.

I like the way he takes charge and the reassurance he gives his family when the going gets tough. I enjoyed the scene with Peter and Blanche where he spilt coffee down that lovely white sweatshirt he was wearing.
Also when Deirdre was relieved that Charlie was still alive and that Tracy couldn't be done for murder where Peter said "They can't do her for anything" Also his other "caring" comments about Charlie's demise :Lol:  

He likes his whisky doesn't he :Lol: 

Corrie has some really good strong characters at the moment.

----------


## parkerman

> The Barlows need a replacement for Tracy and I can't (hope) see Adam being the one to cause a stir.


Where is Adam by the way? Is he in Scotland or something?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I think he is hiding inside his hair.....

By the way, I thought Friday's episode was terrible.  I can't buy Tracy doing what she did.  She's not a murderer.  I could understand it if she accidentally hit him, but she is being portrayed as a cold-blooded psychopath.  Nope, not convinced.  :Thumbsdown:    And she's a terrible actress.

The only good thing was the humour coming from Blanche, Rita and Norris.  Very good, unlike the episode itself.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

